# c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

Gerade im Raubfischforum haben ja - nicht zu Unrecht - immer wieder verschiedene Member bemängelt, dass bei verschiedenene Fangmeldungsthreads - mit oder ohne Bilder - spätestens nach dem 5. Posting immer wieder die Diskussion um c+r (catch + release) oder c+c (catch + cook, (Copyright für diesen Begriff dürfte bei Member "Dart" liegen))) aufkommen und damit die Threads mehr oder weniger "zerschossen" werden.

Ganz schlimm war das ja im Thread "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2006", weswegen ich das im im 2007er Thread (Klick hier) ja auch da schon so handhabe. 

Dass ich nämlich alles editiere/lösche, was nicht direkt mit der Fangmeldung als solcher zu tun hat. Der Fänger kann gerne schreiben, ob er den Fisch entnommen oder zurückgesetzt hat - das gehört schliesslich zum Angeln!

Sobald aber deswegen eine Diskussion anfängt, werden die entsprechenden Beiträge in den Thread hier verschoben.

*Und dabei sind die Vertreter von c+r genauso schlimm wie die von c+c.*​​
Daher werde ich zukünftig *ALLE Folgegbeiträge rund um c+r und c+c auf eine Fangmeldung* in jedem Thread im Raubfischforum, in dem das nicht das Thema ist, in diesen Thread hier verschieben. Ebenso alle Beiträge, in denen auf die entsprechenden Postings schon geantwortet wurde!

Dann können sich "Spezialisten" und fanatischen Verfechter von c+r und c+c hier gegenseitig auf die Nerven gehen.

Und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass mit der Zeit dann weniger Threads "zerschossen" werden durch diese sinnfreie OffTopic - Laberei um Fische entnehmen oder zurücksetzen.

Sollte ich also in einem Thread im Raubfischforum *ab Datum heute* Folgepostings rund um c+r und c+c auf eine Fangmeldung entdecken, werden sie kommentarlos in diesen Thread hier verschoben. Ebenso alle daraus resultierenden Fragen warum das Posting verschoben wurde etc...

Sollte jemand in einem Thread solche Postings entdecken, bitte einfach Link an mich schicken.

Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen ob wir das nicht in den Griff kriegen.........


----------



## melis (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Gute Idee, hat mich so wieso gestört die Zankerei. Aber mal diskutiert werden muss das ganze schon. Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es hier zivilisiert ablaufen wird. Dafür kenne ich die Member mittlerweile zu gut. Wer keine Argumente hat macht andere nieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

PS: 
Da sich hier vermutlich mit der Zeit hauptsächlich die "Fanatiker" beider Seiten tummeln werden, werde ich etwas "gröbere" Maßstäbe anlegen, was den Umangston betrifft.

*Das bedeutet natürlich keinen "Freifahrtschein" für Beleidigungen etc...!!!!!*

Aber wenn die sich hier nur "intern" zoffen, kann man ja etwas großzügiger sein......


----------



## Brummel (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Gute Idee Thomas #6 ,  vielleicht sind dann diese Threads bißchen entspannter zu verfolgen ohne die ständigen nervenden C + R - Kloppereien #c . 

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kenne ich die Member mittlerweile zu gut. Wer keine Argumente hat macht andere nieder.


Hat sich wohl gerade mit meinem Posting überschnitten)
Du siehst, ich denke daran))


----------



## Mario563 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Morgen Thomas,
finde ich ne Klasse Idee, ich selbst werde an der Diskussion zwar nicht teilnehmen aber so hoffe ich dass die anderen Threads nicht mit dem ganzen Müll zugetextet werden.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> so hoffe ich dass die anderen Threads nicht mit dem ganzen Müll zugetextet werden.


NUR DARUM GEHTS!!!


----------



## NorbertF (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Ich würde gern allen Interessierten diese Seite ans Herz legen:
http://www.catch-release.de/
Da steht eigentlich in diversen sehr guten Artikeln alles wissenswerte zum Thema drin. Wenn man das gelesen hat kann man sich das Argumentieren dann eigentlich sparen


----------



## NorbertF (30. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



> Ich muss immer wieder über die Beiträge in diesem Forum schmunzeln und werde darin bestätigt, doch eher andere Foren zu besuchen.....  Da outen sich User mit nem "Catch&Release" Logo in der Fußnote als Knüppelfischer. Entweder ich steh dazu oder ich lass es sein.



Wenn du mich meinst kann ich nur drüber lachen. Mich kennen genug hier persönlich die wissen dass ich auch praktiziere was in meiner Singatur steht.
Nur weil ich sage dass grosse Welse gut schmecken hat das nichts über mein Angelgebaren zu sagen. Wenn du mal lecker Wels essen willst (grossen), kann ich dir das Hotelrestaurant Bischofshof in Regensburg empfeheln...


----------



## hotte50 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

gute Idee mit diesem Thread :m

könnte man Vergleichen mit einer Insel für C&R + C&C....

muss halt nur der Graben drumherum breit und tief genug sein und am besten mit Haifischen besetzen.....sonst kommen'se eh wieder rüber geschwommen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> sonst kommen'se eh wieder rüber geschwommen


und werden dann prompt wieder "zurückgesetzt" (geiles Wortspiel
))))))


----------



## NorbertF (30. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meinst kann ich nur drüber lachen. Mich kennen genug hier persönlich die wissen dass ich auch praktiziere was in meiner Singatur steht.
> Nur weil ich sage dass grosse Welse gut schmecken hat das nichts über mein Angelgebaren zu sagen. Wenn du mal lecker Wels essen willst (grossen), kann ich dir das Hotelrestaurant Bischofshof in Regensburg empfeheln...



Ist ja schön das sauberhalten,  aber so macht mein Post auch keinen Sinn. Wenn man sich nichtmal wehren kann wenn man direkt angegriffen wird, dann bringts nichts. Dann kannst es auch gleich löschen statt verschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Tscha Norbert, oben steht klar "ab Datum heute".

Uns stimmt, "persönliche Angriffe" - gerade wenns rundum c+r oder c+c geht - bringen nichts und werden daher in diesen Thread hier verschoben.

Und stimmt, solche Postings machen keinen Sinn in Threads, in denen es nicht um c+r oder c+c geht.....

Genau deswegen dieser Thread hier zum austoben......


----------



## NorbertF (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Ja das versteh ich ja auch und finde es auch völlig in Ordnung. 
Ist ja auch egal, soll das halt unkommentiert so stehenbleiben, dass ich ein Totschlagangler bin. 
Die mich kennen wissen ja dass es nicht stimmt und Fremde können mir ja egal sein.


----------



## Lachsy (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

norbert, was stört es eine deutsche eiche wenn sich ein wildschwein dran kratzt 

was andere von dir denken , lass sie. Freunde und kollegen wissen es doch besser . Ist überall so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Ist ja auch egal, soll das halt unkommentiert so stehenbleiben, dass ich ein Totschlagangler bin.


Zum kommentieren solcher Sachen dient ab heute dieser Thread hier um die anderen Threads sauber zu halten, ganz einfach.....


----------



## Zoddl (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich würde gern allen Interessierten diese Seite ans Herz legen:
> http://www.catch-release.de/
> Da steht eigentlich in diversen sehr guten Artikeln alles wissenswerte zum Thema drin. Wenn man das gelesen hat kann man sich das Argumentieren dann eigentlich sparen



Nur vorab, ich möchte hiermit nicht die im Nirvana endende C+R Diskussion lostreten! Niemals!!! Ich zähle mich weder zum Lager von C+R, noch zum reinen Kochtopp - angler. 
Momentan versuch ich "sinnvoll" zu entnehmen. 
Sinnvoll ist aber eben auch leider subjektiv:
Kein Hecht fangen bedeutet nicht, dass es keine Hechte gibt. Beispielsweise...

Deinem Link bin ich vermutlich mit zu viel "Erwartungen" gefolgt. Ganz ehrlich hab ich mir (bisher) auch nur nur 2,5 Artikel durchgelesen... der dritte fing genauso an, wie die ersten zwei.

Kurzum, die Infos auf der Seite sind mir zuuuu "gewollt". Nachteile, wenn jedem Angler das (uneingeschränkte) C+R -  Recht zugesprochen wird, gibts da wohl! Aber nirgends ist davon zu lesen.
Obs nen releasender Angelanfänger ist oder ... (Streitthema). 
Vor kurzem gabs hier auch mal nen Karpfen - video zu sehen.... über nen sehr grooooossen Karpfen (wills nicht direkt posten, nachher hatts noch Konsequenzen). Das Video war knapp 6 Minuten lang in dem 4 verschiedene "Poser" - Szenen zu sehen waren. Plus nen Anruf an Bekannte und deren erscheinen am Wasser.
Soll das jenes C+R sein, das auf der Seite als so vorteilhaft dargestellt wird???

Für mich lässt die Seite damit wohl noch Fragen offen. Die ist mir einfach zu .... "grün", "rosa", eben zuuu positiv!

Daher die Frage an alle:
Gibt es irgendwo, entweder im Netz oder in gedruckter Form bei einem unserer Verbände, Info - quellen, indem das Thema C+R *wirklich* von beiden Seiten *objektiv* betrachtet wird?
Das Thema sollte in der Form ja eigentlich schon lang genug bestehen, um irgendwo mal ausführlich diskutiert worden zu sein!?

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob es überhaupt so ne Infoquelle gibt. Aber ich wäre wirklich daran interessiert! Sieht aber schlecht aus... oder?

Aufs AB, wisst ihr ja selber, ist in diesem Fall mal kein... naja.... vielleicht eingeschränkt ....Verlass. Leider!


Zoddl


----------



## camilos (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Vor kurzem gabs hier auch mal nen Karpfen - video zu sehen.... über nen sehr grooooossen Karpfen (wills nicht direkt posten, nachher hatts noch Konsequenzen). Das Video war knapp 6 Minuten lang in dem 4 verschiedene "Poser" - Szenen zu sehen waren. Plus nen Anruf an Bekannte und deren erscheinen am Wasser.
> Soll das jenes C+R sein, das auf der Seite als so vorteilhaft dargestellt wird???


 
Das ist kein Catch und Release, das ist schwachsinn, das ist Türquälerei, das ist alles außer C+R.



> Für mich lässt die Seite damit wohl noch Fragen offen. Die ist mir einfach zu .... "grün", "rosa", eben zuuu positiv


Sprichst Du die Nachteile an, wenn man es nicht richtig betreibt?

Ja, Du hast Recht. Da fehlt etwas darüber, wie man richtig Fische zurücketzt, auch über das "später auftretendes Sterben" (nicht alle Fische die sich mit einem Flossenschlag verabschieden, sind in der Lage weiter zu leben, eben wegen schlechter oder zu langer Behandlung außerhalb des Wassers).

Die Frage ist, wer stellt sich hin und schreibt einen guten fundierten Artikel darüber?

Die Seite sprich sich für die freie Wahl des Releasens und nicht für ein generelles Zwangsreleasen. (Wobei im Falle vom Hecht, das schon sinnvoll wäre - siehe Holland)

Grüße


----------



## mr.pink79 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo

So nun war der 1.Mai gekommen und brachte mir zum Morgen auch noch den Traumhecht! Mein 1. Meter:l. Er ist etwa 1,13m, Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen und Bilder folgen auch noch.

Da es der erste Fisch ist den ich seit 3 Jahren mitgenommen habe muss ich mal eine Frage an die erfahren Angler richten. Portionieren oder im Ganzen einfrieren? Oder gleich Filets schneiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Filets schneiden und dann frosten.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Filets schneiden *** und dann frosten.



***..., vakuumieren ...

|supergri


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So nun war der 1.Mai gekommen und brachte mir zum Morgen auch noch den Traumhecht! Mein 1. Meter:l. Er ist etwa 1,13m, Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen und Bilder folgen auch noch.
> 
> Da es der erste Fisch ist den ich seit 3 Jahren mitgenommen habe muss ich mal eine Frage an die erfahren Angler richten. Portionieren oder im Ganzen einfrieren? Oder gleich Filets schneiden?


_Gratuliere zum Traumhecht und laß ihn Dir schmecken. _


----------



## camilos (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Filets schneiden ...dann frosten...


 
dann, nach 6 Monaten Tiekühltruheaufenthalt, feststellen, dass das Hechtfleich sowieso nicht die beste ist und noch schlimmer von so einem großen alten Tier |kopfkrat ... dann solltest Du versuchen, Wiederbelebungsversuche am selben Gewässer durchzuführen, aus dem der Fisch entnommen wurde. Wenn es nicht klappt (es gibt sogar Fälle von gebratenen Filets die auf solche sehr gut reagiert haben  ) und die Fischteile nicht von alleine schwimen, dann in den Restmüll wegschmeissen und sich fragen: warum habe ich das Tier nicht gleich wieder zurückgesetzt? Ich, oder einer meiner Angelkollegen, hätte ihn u.U. wieder fangen können!  ;+ Und die Entnahme eines so alten Tieres ist ein richtig schmerzlicher Verlust für fast alle Gewässer! ;+ 

   

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Und die Entnahme eines so alten Tieres ist ein richtig schmerzlicher Verlust für fast alle Gewässer!


Die Entnahme großer Hecht führt (je nach Gewässer/Berstand) oft zu einem zahlenmäßig wesentlich besseren Bestand, da Hechte nun mal kannibalisieren, mit entsprechender Zunahme an den produktiven mittelgroßen Fischen........



> dass das Hechtfleich sowieso nicht die beste ist und noch schlimmer von so einem großen alten Tier


Hecht ist ein (geschmacklich) erstklassiger Speisefisch, der einzige Nachteil sind die Gräten (davon ab bleibt Geschmack eben Geschmackssache).

Bei Fischen (im Gegensatz z. B. zu Warmblütern) spielt die Größe/Alter eines Exemplares bei der kulinarischen Verwertung nicht eine so große Rolle, da wesentlich bindegewebsärmer.

Kannst Dir den Hecht also gerne schmecken lassen.


PS:
Was immer geht (ob bei großen Hechten, anderen Raubfischen oder auch bei Weißfischen):
Farce machen und zu Terinnen, Pasteten oder Frikadellen verarbeiten.

Grundrezept:
200 Gramm Fischfleisch fein würfeln, salzen und pfeffern, 1 Ei dazu und mischen und kühl stellen
Alles im Mixer (Moulinette o.ä.) pürieren, bis es eine "zusammenklumpende" Masse ergibt, dann langsam 200 Gramm gut gekühlte Sahne untermixen, bis eine glatte Masse entstanden ist.

Abschmecken, auf Wunsch z. B. mit frischen Kräutern verfeinern und dann wie oben geschrieben als Frikadellen braten, zu Terinnen oder Pasteten oder Hechtklößchen verarbeiten....


----------



## camilos (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> bleibt Geschmack eben Geschmackssache


 
Wahre Worte! Ich habe Hecht in verschiedenen Variationen probiert und es hat mir einfach nicht geschmeckt. Es mag an meinem kulinarischen Unvermögen liegen.

Seitdem angle ich nicht mehr gezielt auf bestimmte Fische. 

Grüße


----------



## aal-andy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



camilos schrieb:


> Wahre Worte! Ich habe Hecht in verschiedenen Variationen probiert und es hat mir einfach nicht geschmeckt. Es mag an meinem kulinarischen Unvermögen liegen.


 
Ich finde Geschmack hat nichts mit kulinarischem Unvermögen zu tun. Manche mögen Austern und Schnecken, ich find die Viecher vom Geschmack her einfach widerlich. Hecht hingegen finde ich recht lecker, deshalb landen die je nach Größe auch bei mir in der Truhe. Ich halte es aber so dass in meiner Truhe nur soviel Fisch eingefroren ist, den ich in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum (ca. 3 Monate) auch verzehren werde.


----------



## Case (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



camilos schrieb:


> Seitdem angle ich nicht mehr gezielt auf bestimmte Fische.
> 
> Grüße



...und ich find diese Aussage von camilos perfekt.

Warum auf Fische Angeln, die man icht essen will.?

Ich verabschiede mich aber nun von diesem thread, da ich nicht der Typ für endlose Diskusionen bin. #h 

Case


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



mr.pink79 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Portionieren oder im Ganzen einfrieren? Oder gleich Filets schneiden?



Hallo #h 

Mein Tipp: Schöne Fotos machen und dann wegwerfen was du nicht sofort essen kannst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

@all
Ich finde diesen Thread gut! #6
Und wenn neben Überzeugung, Ideologien usw. auch mal echte *Argumente* ausgetauscht werden/würden (s.u), bringt es vlt. sogar wirklich was. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Entnahme großer Hecht führt (je nach Gewässer/Berstand) oft zu einem zahlenmäßig wesentlich besseren Bestand, da Hechte nun mal kannibalisieren, mit entsprechender Zunahme an den produktiven mittelgroßen Fischen........


Genau das muß eben auch bedacht werden, hab ich auch schon oft geschrieben. 
Die Auswirkungen sind oft anders als gedacht, meist nicht linear, eher wellenförmig und bestimmte Auswirkungen zeigen sich erst nach einer neuen Phase neuer geschlechtsreifer Fische, was bei Hechten so 4 bis 5 Jahre sein dürften. Ein Bestand an "unzähligen" vielen 50cm Hechten kann weitere 5 Jahre später ein sehr interessanter dichter Hechtbestand sein, sofern sie nicht vorschnell als Futterfisch enden.
Andererseits sind sehr große Hecht auch voll-cool und sehr nützlich für ein Gewässer, wenn sie sich z.B. vornehmlich auf Geflügelkost umstellen. :g
Nur pauschalisieren läßt sich sowas eben nicht und eben auch nicht, es hängt von den Bedingungen ab.

@Thomas:
Jetzt gibts ja doch mal eine Zoff-Wiese, wie ich sowas an anderer Stelle schon mal andachte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Jetzt gibts ja doch mal eine Zoff-Wiese, wie ich sowas an anderer Stelle schon mal andachte


Gezwungenermaßen - nicht freiwillig ))


----------



## Drag (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Geht ja richtig ab.
Alle verwertet oder released?


----------



## mr.pink79 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Ich werde mich hier bestimmt nicht verteidigen und schon gar nicht alle Leute daran teilhaben lassen was ich mit Fischen mache und was nicht. Ich handhabe das wie ich das für richtig halte und wem das nicht passt der kanns mir gern sagen aber ändern werde ich deswegen noch lange nichts. Ich habe eine gute Ausbildung genossen und kenne mich mit Populationsdynamiken wahrscheinlich besser aus als die meisten hier! 

übrigens habe Filets gemacht und die waren extrem lecker weil ohne Haut! Die Gräten waren auch kein Problem. Wer nie gelernt hat Fisch in seiner natürlichen Form zu Essen und auch nicht willens ist es zu lernen der soll von mir aus weiter Rotbarschfilets der großen Fischmafia konsumieren. 
Danke an alle die sich mit mir freuen konnten und die,die mir nützliche Tips gegeben haben.
Erster und hoffentlich letzter Post in diesem Tröt!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Ich werde mich hier bestimmt nicht verteidigen


Für was auch??


> Wer nie gelernt hat Fisch in seiner natürlichen Form zu Essen und auch nicht willens ist es zu lernen der soll von mir aus weiter Rotbarschfilets der großen Fischmafia konsumieren.


Unterschreibe ich (nicht nur als Koch!)


----------



## mr.pink79 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Irgendwie habe ich mich angesprochen gefühlt (beim zweiten Lesen schon nicht mehr so|kopfkrat) Naja ich habe jetzt hier im Board schon den ein oder anderen Schwachsinn zu diesem Thema gelesen und mir jedenweden Kommentar verkniffen. Musste ich halt irgendwie mal loswerden! Das kann man ja dann mal in nem "Schrott"-Thread
upps, ich wollte ja hier nicht mehr posten


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Mittagspause habe ich heute sinnvoll genutzt und bin mal fix ans Wasser gelaufen.
> 
> Zuerst habe ich einen ca. 50iger leider verloren doch kurz darauf konnte ich diesen 65iger landen....
> 
> ...


 

ich wünsche dir die Hechtdame zu drillen die dem 65ziger die Bissspuren hinterlassen hat...:vik: !
Ja bei mir war heuer auch nur ein kleiner kurz in meinern Händen ca.50cm auf einen Köfi aus 2006 der aus der Kühle geschleppt wurde... !

Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

kann dies mal wieder einer der *Mod´s verschieben* |kopfkrat hatte in einem ganz anderen Fred geschrieben ...!
Verstehen tu ich dies nun nicht so recht!

Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Vermutlich weil du geschrieben hast "kurz in meinen Händen".
Da könnte ja einer vermuten dass du den releast hast, wo man doch nen 50er sofort tothaun muss. Nehme ich an. Bissl lächerlich jo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Ich hab das extra hierhier verschoben und werde das auch nicht zurückverschieben (siehe Eingangsposting in diesem Thread), denn *ALLES WAS NUR IM GERINGSTEN MIT C+Coder C+R zu tun hat, wird GNADENLOS * (und normalerweise auch kommentarlos!) in diesen Thread verschoben.

Anlass dazu bei Deinem Posting:


> kurz in meinern Händen ca.50cm



Ihr könnt das mit noch so fein ausgedachten Formulierungen versuchen, Eure Philosophie (in diesem Falle c+r, siehe aber z. B. Posting 19 hier, da gings um c+c, genauso konsequent hierher verschoben) in den Raubfischforumthreads einzubringen, *das wird alles GNADENLOS (und im Normalfall) UNKOMMENTIERT hierher verschoben.*


----------



## NorbertF (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Schonmass *hust* Ich möchte doch denken dass jeder nen untermassigen hecht nur kurz in Händen hält? Das ist doch wohl kein C&R lol.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



> Schonmass *hust*


Die Schonmaße aller deutschen Gewässer zu kennen, ist wohl ein bisschen viel verlangt, oder?
In Brandenburg gesetzlich z. B. 45 cm.....


----------



## honeybee (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*

Norbert..nicht aufregen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Norbert..nicht aufregen.


Eben!!

Einfach an die Regeln halten )))


----------



## NorbertF (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Das fällt meiner rebellischen Natur aber schwer...mach ich doch aber, zumindest hier im Anglerboard.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> mach ich doch aber, zumindest hier im Anglerboard.


Na also )))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Wenn in dem Thread jetzt so wenig los ist, hätte ich mal eine Idee: 
Jeder c+c Fan oder c+r Fan könnte doch mal seine Maßstäbe posten, *nach welchen Kriterien* er seine Entscheidungen über den gefangenen Fisch ausübt, oder ob er überhaupt welche hat. 

Bei mir sieht das auf die Schnelle nachgedacht etwa so aus:

1. Hab ich direkt oder indirekt (Familie) Fisch-Hunger und es beißt ein entnehmbarer gut eßbarer Fisch, ist er in der cook-Abteilung, ansonsten wieder zurück wenn i.O.
2. Je mehr Fisch ich schon habe und/oder je weniger Hunger ich habe, umso weniger entnehme ich und setze alles weniger interessante oder das was lieber noch wachsen soll, zurück. Da wird mehr auf Qualität geangelt. Der erste gefangene Hecht kann manchmal auch ein 58er für die Küche sein (nach 1.), was aber nicht so fein ist.
3. Fische direkt um die Vermehrung (auch wenn noch oder schon wieder frei sind) laichprall kommen zurück, wenn sie für die Vermehrung dieser gewünschen Art positiv sind.
4. Fischarten die eher Unkrautanspruch haben, also Kaulbarsche, Katzenwelse, Sonnenbarsche usw. würde ich keinesfalls zurücksetzen, da ist dezimieren angesagt. Ab fürs Kitte-Kat.
5. Fische, die sich im Gewässer nicht vermehren können und nur besetzt werden (also z.B. Regenbogenforelle oder bei uns auch (leider) Karpfen+Schleie) haben einen geringeren Schonungsanspruch für mich, als natürliche Vermehrer wie Barsch, Zander, Hecht, wo ich an der natürlichen Reproduktion der Fischart stark interessiert bin.
6. Sind die selbst reproduzierenden Bestände wie z.B. beim Barsch sehr hoch, wird mehr bzw. eher entnommen als bei den selteneren Räubern wie Hecht, Zander, Bachforelle.
7. Bei all diesen letzten 3 mache ich mir Gedanken, wo das sinnvolle obere Schonmaß im jeweiligen Gewässer liegt, also welche Tiere besonders gut für die Weitervermehrung taugen würden und bevorzugt wieder schwimmen sollten.
Hecht: etwa 80 bis 120 cm, Zander: etwa 70 bis 100cm, Bachforelle: etwa 60 bis 80cm. 

Wie bereits gesagt: Wenn wie 6. in selbst reproduzierenden Beständen und nicht gerade besonders Hunger nach 1. herrscht.

Beim Hecht heißt das für mich, das ich möglichst versuche 63-79er Hechte für die Küche zu bekommen, und die schon erlaubten 50-62 möglichst noch weiterwachsen sollen. Hechte weit über 120cm halte ich für problematisch für die meisten Gewässer (=selber Großhechtfresser des ü80-Bereiches) und denke bisher, die sollten heraus wenn sie nicht gerade eine Geflügelpest bekämpfen können oder riesige Bestände an Großweißfischen vernaschen sollen.


----------



## NorbertF (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Ich nehme mit:
1. verletzte Fische
2. Fische die sich nicht vermehren, also nur zum Essen eingesetzt wurden (Forellen im wesentlichen), wobei es mir lieber wäre die würden gar nicht erst besetzt.
3. Fische die extrem zahlreich sind und "zuviel" sind (habe ich hier nicht).

Der Rest geht ausnahmslos zurück, manchmal auch welche von 2. wenn ich grad keinen essen will. Der Fisch im Wasser ist mir viel mehr wert als in der Pfanne.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r und c+c OffTopic - Schrott - Thread*



honeybee schrieb:


> Norbert..nicht aufregen. :q


 
Jana,
bist du dahinter gekommen was dies für Verletzungen waren an dem 65ziger Hecht!?
ach ja bei uns ist Schonmaß 60cm ...#h !
Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## Dart (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Als ehemaliger Ruhrpottangler, mit wenigen Fischwassern und Unmengen an Anglern, brauchte ich mir über die Entnahme nie wirklich Gedanken machen....bei den wenigen guten Fischen die man im Jahr fängt(deren Zahl drastisch abnimmt), hätte ich nur dazu beigetragen den Ast abzusägen auf dem ich sitze .....ein paar Portionsbarsche im Jahr, das war es dann auch schon.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Rocko (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

4 Seiten pure Ignoranz eines vermutlich arbeitslosen Kochs, der mir mit seiner " Kinderschänder- und Frauenmörder Optik", und dem Versuch jede Art von aufkommender Qualität von klein an zu unterdrücken, doch gewaltig auf den Zeiger geht!

Es zeigt sich wieder mal deutlich was jedem ernsthaften Angler längst klar ist.

Anglerboard = MASSE STATT KLASSE !

gut das es Alternativen gibt: Fanatic-fishing.de   Barschalarm .de und so weiter....

Bin gespannt wie lange mein Posting hier stehen wird, mit wirklicher Kritik kann man hier ja nur schwer umgehen!


----------



## Dart (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Rocko schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie lange mein Posting hier stehen wird, mit wirklicher Kritik kann man hier ja nur schwer umgehen!


 
Was verstehst du denn unter *wirklicher* Kritik?
Doch wohl hoffentlich nicht deine persönliche, beleidigende Art aus der untersten Schubladenregion|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Ich kann mit (solch fundierter))) Kritik aber ganz locker umgehen, da dies ja für sich spricht, nur keine Panik.
))))))

Da ist mir sogar ne Verwarnung zu schade.........................

PS: 
Viel Spass auf den anderen Seiten (gibt übrigens noch viel mehr als die von Dir genannten....), Gott sei Dank gibts ja die Auswahl)))


----------



## duck_68 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Rocko schrieb:


> 4 Seiten pure Ignoranz eines vermutlich arbeitslosen Kochs, der mir mit seiner " Kinderschänder- und Frauenmörder Optik", und dem Versuch jede Art von aufkommender Qualität von klein an zu unterdrücken, doch gewaltig auf den Zeiger geht!
> 
> Es zeigt sich wieder mal deutlich was jedem ernsthaften Angler längst klar ist.
> 
> ...



Niemand hält Dich auf : Bye bye


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

PS:


			
				Rocko schrieb:
			
		

> Es zeigt sich wieder mal deutlich was jedem ernsthaften Angler längst klar ist.


Das Anglerboard ist eben für ALLE ANGLER da, nicht nur für die ernsthaften. Manche sind sogar nicht (nur bier)ernst sondern haben auch Spass - sogar beim Angeln......



			
				Rocko schrieb:
			
		

> Anglerboard = MASSE STATT KLASSE !


Und da würde mich dann doch mal Deine Definition des Begriffes "Klasse" im Zusammenhang mit einem Forum interessieren))


----------



## NorbertF (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Rocko schrieb:


> 4 Seiten pure Ignoranz eines vermutlich arbeitslosen Kochs, der mir mit seiner " Kinderschänder- und Frauenmörder Optik", und dem Versuch jede Art von aufkommender Qualität von klein an zu unterdrücken, doch gewaltig auf den Zeiger geht!
> 
> Es zeigt sich wieder mal deutlich was jedem ernsthaften Angler längst klar ist.
> 
> ...



Lieber Freund,
du weisst offenbar noch nichtmal was Kritik bedeutet. Wenn du unter Klasse das verstehst was du hier ablässt dann tust du mir leid.
Die von dir genannten Seiten besuche ich selber, die sind auch ok, aber auf so Leute wie dich können sie da auch verzichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard ist eben für ALLE ANGLER da, nicht nur für die ernsthaften. Manche sind sogar nicht (nur bier)ernst sondern haben auch Spass - sogar beim Angeln......


Und das ist am wichtigsten - der Spaß, schließlich ist das unser wichtigstes Hobby und für manche Leuts sogar mehr! :m 

Wenn sich aber viele Leuts treffen - und erst durch die große Anzahl herrscht reiches Wissen und intensive Beteiligung auf vielen Themengebieten -, geht es ohne Regularien nun mal irgendwann nicht, denn ohne eine gewisse Ordnung herrscht Chaos, und das will auch keiner.

Und: Die Idee des Verschiebens und Aussortierens ist ja nun allemal viel besser #6 und auch noch nervenschonender als sich streiten um erlaubt/verboten usw., was im Effekt dann nur zu richtig viel Ärger und Verwarnungen und Sperren führt. 
Das muß auch mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Und: Die Idee des Verschiebens und Aussortierens ist ja nun allemal viel besser


Dannggee )


----------



## muchti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn sich aber viele Leuts treffen - und erst durch die große Anzahl herrscht reiches Wissen und intensive Beteiligung auf vielen Themengebieten -, geht es ohne Regularien nun mal irgendwann nicht, denn ohne eine gewisse Ordnung herrscht Chaos, und das will auch keiner.


 
*richtig so...ohne unsere bedeutenste tugend wären wir ja nur noch ein halbes deutsches völkchen...nicht umsonst sind wir deshalb "weltberühmt"...warum nicht also auch bei anglern (schliesslich könnte mir auf anhieb jeder von euch sagen wo sich bei ihm im kleinteilekasten die 2ér haken befinden / oder die roten knicklichter)*

*und so wie´s bei jedem in der tasche aussieht soll´s ja auch hier sein, oder...|rolleyes *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Nun, gerade der Ruhm auf den Du ansprichst ist sogar wirklich eine Tugend, um die DE der Rest der Welt beneidet, und das ist wirklich so. Ich habe da keine Berührungsängste, auch nicht mit der Vergangenheit, denn die für bestimmte Sachen verantwortlichen "Opas" sind inzwischen sogar mehrheitlich tot, und die Generation praktisch ausgestorben. Habe ich u.a. keine Aktien drin.

Vergleiche mal einen Ameisenstaat roter Waldameisen mit einer Horde Raubkäfer. Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied, und die Ameisen bekommen einiges mehr zu stande. 
Wenn man den Begriff Teamwork und die zukünftigen Herausforderungen für eine jede hochentwickelte Gesellschaft wirklich verstanden hat, wird man sich schwerlich gegen einen sinnig eingerichteten Staat ausprechen wollen. 
Eine(r) alleine ist nämlich buchstäblich nix. :g 

Alles was im Moment so von den Bürgern hier benutzt wird, ist nicht ihr eigener Verdienst oder ihr Können, sondern der Verdienst einiger besonderer Erfinder, die aber aus der Gesellschaft hervorgegangen sind und sich nur auf diesem Sockel entwickeln konnten. Wer den ganzen Tag den Fischen zu seiner Ernährung hinterherjagen muß, und dazu Beeren sammeln und Wasser schleppen muß, kommt kaum noch zu anderen Aktionen, geschweige denn intensiver Theorie der Naturwissenschaften.

Dazu gehört auch der heißgeliebte PC und die Tastatur, auf der ein jeder hier klimpert. Niemand von den anwesenden hat da was für getan, nutzt das einfach nur. Frechheit eigentlich?
Das ist aber in Ordnung, wenn man als Gemeinwesen die Leistungen von einzelnen zusammenführt und zum Gemeinwohl verwendet.
Nicht viel anders ist das mit dem Anglerboard, was ja als großes Forum letztlich auch auf sowas wie ein möglichst gut funktionierender virtueller Ministaat hinausläuft. 

Wer eine bessere Lösung kennt oder zu kennen meint, soll die doch halt mal ausprobieren und schauen wie es läuft ...


----------



## muchti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nun, gerade der Ruhm auf den Du ansprichst ist sogar wirklich eine Tugend, um die DE der Rest der Welt beneidet, und das ist wirklich so. Ich habe da keine Berührungsängste, auch nicht mit der Vergangenheit, denn die für bestimmte Sachen verantwortlichen "Opas" sind inzwischen sogar mehrheitlich tot, und die Generation praktisch ausgestorben. Habe ich u.a. keine Aktien drin.
> 
> *genauso ist es...dann sollten wir auch unseren verstand nutzen diese tugend zu exportieren...*
> 
> ...


----------



## NorbertF (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Dazu gehört auch der heißgeliebte PC und die Tastatur, auf der ein jeder hier klimpert. Niemand von den anwesenden hat da was für getan, nutzt das einfach nur. Frechheit eigentlich?



Bist du da sicher? *g
Ansonsten stimme ich zu


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Wolt Ihr Euch nicht lieber wieder wegen zurücksetzen oder entnehmen zerfleischen??
Dafür hab ich das hier doch eigentlich extra aufgemacht)))


----------



## Case (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Wenn's erlaubt ist wird's langweilig.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Könnte das gewollt sein ?????
)))


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Rockos Posting ist das allerletzte.

Ob man diesem Thread unbedingt Schrottthread nennen muss, sei dahingestellt.

Raum für diese ewige Streitfrage zu geben, die ja so einfach mit dem Stichwort "Individualverantwortung" zu beantworten ist, ist ja eine letztlich gute Sache, aber durch diesen Titel deutlich zu machen, dass man die Leute, die sich damit diskursiv auseinandersetzen nicht wirklich ernst nimmt, muss vielleicht nicht sein.

Wobei mancher Streit hier, ein Ernstnehmen auch nicht wirklich zu lässt.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Wobei mancher Streit hier, ein Ernstnehmen auch nicht wirklich zu lässt


Erkannt!!


----------



## Dart (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Es geht doch eigentlich nicht um Personen, was sie auch immer zu dem Thema beisteuern mögen....sondern immer um die Art und Weise, wie sie dieses machen.
Es gab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Thread zum Thema C&R, der wirklich von beiden Seiten in vernünftiger Weise und sachlich diskutiert wurde....und das ist für dieses grosse Forum doch sehr bemerkenswert.
Ich bin auch ein bekennender Releaser aber ich akzeptiere auch andere Meinungen als meine eigene....das vermisse ich in allen Foren.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

hall,

ich stell mal ne doofe frage.
Warum ist das Thema eigentlich nicht in der Allgemeinrubrik?

Gruß Leif

Ich weiß das es nicht wichtig ist, aber wissen würde ich es gerne trotzdem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Weil das mit dem zurücksetzen eben hauptsächlich (bisher) im Raubfischforum vorkam, deswegen nicht bei Allgemein...


----------



## Dart (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Kleiner Zusatz
Je grösser ein Board wird um so anonymer wird es.
Das bietet ne Menge Raum für Stinkstiefel, die ohne jedliche Aussagekraft, ihrem Profilierungsbedürfniss nachkommen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## moped (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Stinkstiefel, die ohne jedliche Aussagekraft, ihrem Profilierungsbedürfniss nachkommen


 
Da wirst Du jetzt doch nicht etwa Rocko meinen!? Du Böser Du!|supergri


----------



## Dart (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



moped schrieb:


> Da wirst Du jetzt doch nicht etwa Rocko meinen!? Du Böser Du!|supergri


Sorry, du hast mich mißverstanden, der Name ist austauschbar, ich meine alle Rocko's dieser Welt...egal ob die ne Abhakmatte oder das Filetiermesser im Gepäck haben...daran werden unser aller Postings nix dran ändern|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## moped (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> daran werden unser aller Postings nix dran ändern


 
...wie recht Du doch hast!


----------



## Mario563 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Dart schrieb:


> ... ich meine alle Rocko's dieser Welt...egal ob die ne Abhakmatte oder das Filetiermesser im Gepäck haben...daran werden unser aller Postings nix dran ändern|rolleyes
> Gruss Reiner


Schade nur dass es anscheinend soviele Rocko`s gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Schade nur dass es anscheinend soviele Rocko`s gibt


Früher oder später kriegen wir alle ))


----------



## Der-Hechter (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Petri! Prima fisch!
aber, ich seh da glaub ich ne menge blut Meinste der hat überlebt?


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

@ Der-Hechtler: Das will ich mal hoffen! Der beiden Drillinge saß leider genau in den Kiemenbögen, konnten aber gelöst werden. Ich denke ein Fisch dieser Größe steckt das weg, er ist ja auch gleich wieder davongeschwommen.


----------



## Dart (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Nachdem ich dem verantwortlichen und sich bekennenden realiesenden Fänger gratuliert habe ung die Saale persönlich nicht kenne, hab ich mal ne naive Frage zur Uferbefestigung dieses Gewässers. Werden da die Gehwege mit Natursteinen gepflastert?





Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*



Dart schrieb:


> Werden da die Gehwege mit Natursteinen gepflastert?


Wenn Spaziergänger da waren, wird wohl ein Weg in der Nähe gewesen sein.#d

Petri Veit zu dem klasse Fang.#6


----------



## Dart (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Hi Tommi
Es ist mir eigentlich völlig schnuppe was andere Angler machen, so lang sie ehrlich sind, wenn sie sich öffentlich äussern|rolleyes
Gartenfotos sind doch ok, wenn der Fänger schreibt das er den Fisch verwertet....hat jemand den Eindruck, das die Bilder im Einklang zum Text stehen?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*



Dart schrieb:


> hat jemand den Eindruck, das die Bilder im Einklang zum Text stehen?
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


wieso sollte es nich den eindruck machen|kopfkrat?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Hy an euch zweifler das die bilder net zum text passen ich muss euch leider sagen sie passen dazu da ich sie gemacht hab und das stück ufer dort wirklich mit Naturstein gepflastert ist aber die gewege aus Schotter sind.
Somit sind hoffentlich alle zweifel beseitigt den der Wels wurde vor vielen Schaulustigen wieder in sein gewohntes Revier zurückgesetzt und net verwertet. 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## fantazia (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

also ich habe nie daran gezweifelt das 
es nich stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Manche wollens halt nicht begreifen.................


----------



## Dart (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Hy an euch zweifler das die bilder net zum text passen ich muss euch leider sagen sie passen dazu da ich sie gemacht hab und das stück ufer dort wirklich mit Naturstein gepflastert ist aber die gewege aus Schotter sind.
> Somit sind hoffentlich alle zweifel beseitigt den der Wels wurde vor vielen Schaulustigen wieder in sein gewohntes Revier zurückgesetzt und net verwertet.
> 
> mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


Na, das ist ja mal ein Statement mit dem sich Leben lässt:q.... alle Zweifel sind beseitigt, ich entschuldige mich gern und nachhaltig, für alle dummen Schlussfolgerungen die ich hier geäussert habe
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Xsorry Thomas
Du hast sicher zu Recht editiert
Grien Reiner:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

))))))))))
Nächstes Mal dran denken und schon is alles wieder gut....


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Hallo!!!!

@Dart null Problem im ersten Blick hastze recht sieht schon komisch aus.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Case (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Falls jemand verschwundene Beiträge sucht:
c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread

Zu viel Blut.

Case


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Saisoneinstieg mit 93 cm Zander*

Hut ab für das zweite Bild.......Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch der dann auch wieder schwimmen durfte....


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Dickes Petri Heil an dich Veit!!
->Hinter so einem Wels bin ich ja auch schon her.
Schöner Brummer  lass ihn dir schmecken...geschmacklich das feinste vom Feinstem(Welsfilet)
Gruß Chris


----------



## Living Dead (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Heil an dich Veit!!
> ->Hinter so einem Wels bin ich ja auch schon her.
> Schöner Brummer  lass ihn dir schmecken...geschmacklich das feinste vom Feinstem(Welsfilet)
> Gruß Chris



Vllt lässt er ihn sich ja schmecken wenn er ihn noch einmal fängt!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

lol... bei dem vielen Blut auf dem Foto hätte ich eigendlich gedacht (auch ohne den ganzen Bericht zu lesen ) dass er ihn mit genommen hat. naja dann hat der Wels ebend noch mal glück gehabt hehe


----------



## arno (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Glück, schmerzende Arme und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis*

Das war doch Veits Blut, er schrieb doch das er sich nen Haufen Schrammen zugezogen hat!

Glückwunsch Veit, so ein Teilchen will ich auch mal raus ziehen können!


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe fast befürchtet, dass Zweifel aufkommen ob der Fisch wirklich released wurde. Von daher bin ich echt froh, dass mit Bomber-Pilot ein anderer Boardi dabei war.
Im Nachhinein muss ich zugeben, dass es sinnvoller gewesen wäre, den Wels wenigstens aufs Gras und nicht auf die Steine zu legen und das Blut auf den Fotos ist echt nicht schön. Es ist teilweise von mir, teilweise aber auch von dem Fisch, der wie schon weiter oben zu lesen, sehr ungünstig gehakt war.
Vielleicht kann man einer verstehen, dass man in so einer Situation einfach total aus dem Häuschen ist und auf solche Sachen nicht achtet.
Im Nachhinein ist man immer klüger!
Der Fisch schwimmt definitiv wieder, ein Boardi und noch etwa ein Dutzend Schaulustige können es bezeugen!
Denke mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## arno (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Veit schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich habe fast befürchtet, dass Zweifel aufkommen ob der Fisch wirklich released wurde. Von daher bin ich echt froh, dass mit Bomber-Pilot ein anderer Boardi dabei war.
> Im Nachhinein muss ich zugeben, dass es sinnvoller gewesen wäre, den Wels wenigstens aufs Gras und nicht auf die Steine zu legen und das Blut auf den Fotos ist echt nicht schön. Es ist teilweise von mir, teilweise aber auch von dem Fisch, der wie schon weiter oben zu lesen, sehr ungünstig gehakt war.
> ...



Veit, ich glaub Dir das!
Kam eventuell etwas Ironisch von mir rüber, aber war ehrlich gemeint!
Nochmals Glückwunsch!

Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, das ich mal hier hin versetzt werde!|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hier ist der Zanderkant Thread 2007!*

Komme gerade von der Kant. Heute Mittag noch schnell bei der Tanke gewesen und neue Köder geholt. Dann rüber zur Kant mit meinem Cousin. Nach 30 min gleich gute Bisse. Sven hatte einen Hammerbiss. Fisch blieb leider im Wasser. Dafür hat er uns ne große Schuppe am Haken gelassen |pftroest:! Ich fing bei auflaufendem Wasser einen dicken 45iger. Nach einem lieben Kuss auf die Nasenspitze, durfte er wieder schwimmen. Sven fing einen 41iger, der auch wieder baden gehen durfte. Dann kam der Regen!!!! Ich hatte 5 gute Bisse und Sven 7 Bisse. SUUUPER Saisonauftakt.... Ich wünsch euch ein tolles Zanderjahr. Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst am Wasser......


----------



## nilsinho (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hier ist der Zanderkant Thread 2007!*

moin,
ich war von 18:30 bis 19:30 im hafen unterwegs, 
der erste gleich beim 2tern auswurf, schöner 60er,
dann 2 longline release und einen short released (der 
war ähnlich gross), dazu noch diverse bisse........
alle vier waren auf verschiedene gufies (sowohl farbe 
als auch form)

hat spass gemacht, der auftakt! #6


----------



## Queequeg (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hier ist der Zanderkant Thread 2007!*

So, bin auch zurück von der Westkant, habe bis eben aber noch das UEFA-Cup-Finale geguckt, deswegen erst jetzt:

Die Zander haben gebissen wie Bello, hatte einen Fehlbiss und 8 Stück gelandet, aber die meisten waren von der Nemo- Fraktion,oder anders, einen strammen 50er konnte ich mitnehmen.Coca-Cola war der Bringer

Die Dicken kommen noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shark79 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hier ist der Zanderkant Thread 2007!*

Soo zweites mal los und endlich KONTAKT! 2 kleine Zander 46 cm 54 cm und einen Barsch um die 40 cm, schwimmen natürlich wieder im Raubfischrevier, aber nach der langen Schonzeit freue ich mich über jeden zupfer...|rolleyes


----------



## River_Diss (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hier ist der Zanderkant Thread 2007!*

war gestern an der albe auf zander,.. 3 bisse, einen rausgeholt,.. c.a. 40cm,.. wieder reingelassen, nehme nichts unter 50 cm mit, lohnt sich eh nicht.


----------



## bassking (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi.

Kann nach mehreren Kleinhechten endlich auch einen mittleren melden:
Am Vereinssee nähe Köln war ich mit Magnumtwister los- gebissen hat kurz nach dem Einwurf im Absinken ein schöner 72er - kugelrund- also  fressen sie schon länger.
Der Drill war für Mai auch relativ heftig...dachte eigentlich an einen 80er...
Danach hatte ich noch einen 55er.

Der 72er kommt wie gelegen- Verwandschaft kommt Morgen |rolleyes

Gruß,
Bassking.


----------



## hotte50 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Ich verstehe ja ne ganze Menge......aber warum dieses Post von Bassking im OffTopic-Schrott-Thread verschwindet, bleibt wohl unserem "Holzhammer-Obermeister" letztendlich sein eigens, tiefes Geheimnis....;+.....

oder kannste das mal einem Dummi wie mir erklären, lieber Thomas9904|uhoh:

langsam wird es mir hier unheimlich.....man gut, das ich in letzter Zeit nix gefangen habe.....man traut sich ja bald wirklich nicht mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Der 72er kommt wie gelegen- Verwandschaft kommt Morgen


Deswegen.
Denn es werden (entgegen anderer übler Gerüchte) nicht nur Postings verschoben, in denen es um c+r geht, sondern - wie angekündigt - auch die, in denen es (wie geschickt auch immer versucht zu verklausulieren) um c+c (also das mitnehmen) geht.

Damit beide Fraktionen gleichmäßig schimpfen können - man will ja keinen benachteiligen.....

Und wenn man sich trotz der klaren Ansage nicht seine Fänge zu posten traut, kann das eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass man entweder bewusst was zum Thema c+r/c+c in seinen Posts mit einbringen will oder nicht in der Lage ist, die Ankündigung, dass solche Posts hierher verschoben werden, zu verstehen (gibt vielleicht noch weitere Gründe, fallen mir nur momentan nicht ein)...


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Moin,

ich bin blond, wer übersetzt mir mal C&C #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Catch and cook )


----------



## MichaelB (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Moin,

und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das jetzt catch & cill oder catch & cook heißen könnte... 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Willi90 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte jemand in einem Thread solche Postings entdecken, bitte einfach Link an mich schicken.
> 
> Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen ob wir das nicht in den Griff kriegen.........



Ich glaub wenn jedesmal ein link zu dir gesendet werden muss, dann wir es dir mit der Zeit mächtig auf die nüsse gehen#6 aber trotzdem nette idee... so ne art Tob-zimmer ^^:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

"cill" is auch nicht schlecht )


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



> Ich glaub wenn jedesmal ein link zu dir gesendet werden muss, dann wir es dir mit der Zeit mächtig auf die nüsse gehen


Das wird sich sicher mit der Zeit regeln.....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

der war mal wieder arg "joot":vik::q

Gute Nacht für heute#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



> so ne art Tob-zimmer


War so frei, diese Anregung mit in den Threadtitel aufzunehmen.....


----------



## hotte50 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich trotz der klaren Ansage nicht seine Fänge zu posten traut, kann das eigentlich nur daran liegen, dass man entweder bewusst was zum Thema c+r/c+c in seinen Posts mit einbringen will oder nicht in der Lage ist, die Ankündigung, dass solche Posts hierher verschoben werden, zu verstehen (gibt vielleicht noch weitere Gründe, *fallen mir nur momentan nicht ein*)...



das glaube ich nie und nimmer, dir fällt doch immer was passendes ein |uhoh:

und was das trauen angeht.........ich trau mich wirklich nicht.....das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, das ich hier irgendwas zum Thema c&r oder c&c (auch nicht verklausuliert) schreiben will, sondern einfach daran, dass der Holzhammer eh entscheidet, wie's gemeint war.
Das ist mittlerweile nur meine bescheidene Meinung, welche natürlich auch verkehrt sein kann. 

bei allem Verständnis für die leidigen c&r + c&c Streitereien......so langsam bekommt dieser Terminator-Thread einen Hauch der Lächerlichkeit...

ist aber nur die Meinung eines Dummis.....eben meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



> ist aber nur die Meinung eines Dummis.....eben meine Meinung.


Die sei Dir gegönnt, wenngleich ich das so nicht teilen würde.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@ hotte:
Du hast eigentlich nicht ganz unrecht!!

*Entnehmen ODER zurücksetzen gehört zum angeln* und sollte jeder auch schreiben können.

Die bisherige Regelung das wie gehabt zu handhaben, rührte ja daher, dass eigentlich keiner (ausser den fanatischen Verfechtern der jeweiligen Richtung) Lust auf die dann meist folgenden stressigen Diskussionen hatte und viele genau deswegen nicht mehr posteten.

Genaugenommen sind ja aber nicht die Fangmeldungen und deren Poster schuld, wenns ausartet, sondern diejenigen, die meinen solche Meldungen dann kommentieren zu müssen und eine Diskussion um c+r oder c+c anzufangen - in Threads wo das nicht hingehört.

Egal wie mans regelt, jede Seite versucht immer wieder, ihr jeweiliges Lieblingsthema in die Diskussion zu bringen. 

Daher auch die ursprünglich "harte Linie", ALLES was mit c+r oder c+c zu tun hat, einfach in diesen Thread zu verschieben. Denn je härter und einfacher eine Regelung ist, desto einfacher ist sie am Ende auch durchzusetzen. 

Leider ist es ja oft so gewesen, dass diese fanatischen Anhänger der einen oder anderen Richtung gerade auch ihre Fangmeldungen für ihre Missionierung der jeweils "Andersgläubigen" benutzt hatten - die sich daraufhin natürlich herausgefordert fühlten und meist auf dem gleich niedrigen Niveau einen Streit vom Zaun brachen.

*Dennoch denke ich, dass die meisten Boardies sicherlich vernünftig genug sein werden, um sich aus entsprechenden Diskussionen herauszuhalten. *

Und schliesslich ist (in den meisten Fällen) nicht der Poster eines Fanges schuld - auch wenn er postet ob er den Fisch mitgenommen oder zurückgesetzt hat - sondern diejenigen die daraufhin die Füsse nicht stillhalten können.

*Daher setze ich hiermit voll auf das Verantwortungsgefühl der Boardies und werde erst einschreiten, wenn auf eine Fangmeldung (auch mit Hinweis auf entnehmen oder zurücksetzen) eine entsprechende Diskussion erfolgt.*​
Und werde dann erst die Folgebeiträge ab der entstehenden Diskussion um c+r/c+c in diesen Thread hier verschieben.

Dann sollte es JEDEM wieder möglich sein ganz unproblematisch seine Fangmeldung (mit zurücksetzen oder entnehmen) zu posten, und JEDER sollte trotzdem wissen, dass wir evtl. entstehende Diskussionen um das Thema c+r/c+c dann trotzdem gnadenlos in den Thread hier verschieben werden.

Wir werden dann ja sehen ob und wie das funktionieren wird, ich bin gespannt.....


----------



## hotte50 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@Thomas9904

Donnerwetter...wenn ich mit allem gerechnet hätte....damit nicht ! 

Meine Hochachtung vor dieser Souveränen Reaktion. #r

Mir ist auch klar, das es verdammt schwierig ist, hier Ruhe einkehren zu lassen und das es noch schwieriger ist, eine "normale" Fangmeldung von einer Provokanten zu unterscheiden. Freunde macht man sich mit sowas nicht. Die "harte Linie" trifft jedoch leider zu viele Unschuldige, welche Ihre Fangmeldungen ohne Provozieren zu wollen, hier posten.

Deine jetzige Entscheidung ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute und fast jedem gerechte. Die Fanatiker beider Fraktionen sind überwiegend bekannt und deren Kommentare  sollten wirklich ins Daten-Nirwana versenkt und/oder mit einer Verwarnung geahndet werden.

Ich drücke dir alle Daumen, damit es klappt.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Hallo Thomas,

Gratulation zu dieser ausgewogenen und vernünftigen Lösung.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



> Ich drücke dir alle Daumen, damit es klappt


Ich mir auch...........


> Freunde macht man sich mit sowas nicht.


Wohl wahr, weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite.......

PS:
Auch noch ein sorry an bassking, aber Du bist halt noch unter die "harte Regelung" gefallen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

PS:
Ein Forum ist eben immer eine dynamische Sache, da sollte man auch in der Lage sein, auf entsprechende Umstände zu reagieren - auch wenns dann nicht unbedingt einfacher wird.....


----------



## Mario563 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... auch wenns dann nicht unbedingt einfacher wird.....


Ja wird sicher nicht einfacher für dich aber ich denke auch dass dies die beste Lösung ist


----------



## arno (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen.
> Denn es werden (entgegen anderer übler Gerüchte) nicht nur Postings verschoben, in denen es um c+r geht, sondern - wie angekündigt - auch die, in denen es (wie geschickt auch immer versucht zu verklausulieren) um c+c (also das mitnehmen) geht.
> 
> Damit beide Fraktionen gleichmäßig schimpfen können - man will ja keinen benachteiligen.....
> ...



Moin!
Ich war dann auch erst mal verwundert, aber anschließend habe ich mir auch gedacht, daß das so besser ist!
Ich habe ja auch meine Meinung zu dieser einen Person kund getahn, war ja wohl dann auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei, nur das ging mir dann auch zu weit, was der los gelassen hat!
Ok, Thomas mach weiter so!
So bleibts zumindest ruhig!#h


----------



## NorbertF (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Danke Thomas,
das finde ich sehr gut. Ich hoffe es klappt.


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread*

Moin,





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "cill" is auch nicht schlecht )


 Kleiner Vertipper, ich meinte latürnich catch & chill :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rocky Coast (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Wenn ich hier so lese, dass sich die Leute früher reihenweise wegen c&r oder c&c hier im Forum die Köppe einhauten, dann frage ich mich wirklich, was sich manche Leute so einbilden.

Jeder erwachsene Angler hat doch eine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt, seine Sachkunde damit nachgewiesen und ist im Besitz eines Jahresfischereischeins.Außerdem hat er Geld auf den Tisch geblättert, um in den Besitz einer Tages/Monats/Jahreskarte zu kommen oder Mitglied eines Vereins zu werden, um im jeweiligen Gewässer zu fischen.
Wenn er sich dann an die bestehenden Regeln und Gesetze hält,Schonzeiten sowie Mindestmaße beachtet und sich weid-bzw. fischgerecht verhält, gibt es doch garnichts zu meckern !
Wenn der eine Angler einen maßigen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten kann und mitnimmt ist das doch genau so o.k.wie der andere Angler, dem der Fisch "aus den Händen gleitet", weil er gerade über die Nichtverwertbarkeit bzw. den Nutzen des Tieres als Laichfisch für das Gewässer nachgedacht hat !
Fische sind Wildtiere und keine domestizierten und auf den Menschen geprägte,abhängige hochentwickelte Säugetiere wie Hunde oder Katzen. 
Ich lasse mir meine im Rahmen der Gesetze individuelle Freiheit 
in Bezug auf die Verwertbarkeit des Fanges von keinem nehmen,
egal ob ich den Fang release, als Nahrung verwerte oder in Ausnahmefällen von Künstlerhand präparieren lasse !
Außerdem wehre ich mich vehement gegen den Gedanken,Angler seien intoleranter als andere Interessensgruppen, obwohl bei manchem Petrijünger dieser Eindruck leider enstehen könnte...

Sorry, aber mußte das jetzt endlich mal loswerden.


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so lese, dass sich die Leute früher reihenweise wegen c&r oder c&c hier im Forum die Köppe einhauten, dann frage ich mich wirklich, was sich manche Leute so einbilden.
> 
> Jeder erwachsene Angler hat doch eine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt, seine Sachkunde damit nachgewiesen und ist im Besitz eines Jahresfischereischeins.Außerdem hat er Geld auf den Tisch geblättert, um in den Besitz einer Tages/Monats/Jahreskarte zu kommen oder Mitglied eines Vereins zu werden, um im jeweiligen Gewässer zu fischen.
> Wenn er sich dann an die bestehenden Regeln und Gesetze hält,Schonzeiten sowie Mindestmaße beachtet und sich weid-bzw. fischgerecht verhält, gibt es doch garnichts zu meckern !
> ...


Moin Felsenküste!
Hast Du gut geschrieben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Genau Rocky, nu scheinen einige eben zu meinen, sie müssten alle andern von ihrer Weltsicht überzeugen und lassen weder andere Meinungen stehen noch sich vom missionieren abbringen.



> Außerdem wehre ich mich vehement gegen den Gedanken,Angler seien intoleranter als andere Interessensgruppen


Hast du auch recht, da ist es aber auch wie immer:
Nicht wer am lautesten schreit hat recht.......

oder andres gesagt:
Auch wenn ein paar wenige zu jeder Fangmeldung meinen ihren c+r/c+c - Senf dazugeben zu müssen, sprechen diese Leute nicht für die (Mehrzahl der) Angler.

Wir versuchen hier im Forum halt - soweit es geht - allen Seiten gerecht zuz werden, indem wir dafür sorgen, dass die Regeln einigermaßen eingehalten werden.

Was dann draus wird ist die Sache der Member...........


----------



## Willi90 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War so frei, diese Anregung mit in den Threadtitel aufzunehmen.....



Bitte schön...ist keine Lizens drauf  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Danke!
))))))


----------



## zokky (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Als erstes, bitte nicht böse sein.
Ich möchte mal eine Frage zur Diskussion stellen: Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Zurücksetzen kapitaler Hechte? Mir ging zB letztes Jahr im Oktober ein Hecht von ca 25 Pfund an den Spinner und ich habe diesen wieder zurückgezetzt. Mir lag halt viel dran das die Hechtdame noch für viel Nachwuchs sorgt. 
Ist nur eine Frage, natürlich gönne ich jedem seinen Traumfisch.


----------



## Sarein (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



zokky schrieb:


> Als erstes, bitte nicht böse sein.
> Ich möchte mal eine Frage zur Diskussion stellen: Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Zurücksetzen kapitaler Hechte? Mir ging zB letztes Jahr im Oktober ein Hecht von ca 25 Pfund an den Spinner und ich habe diesen wieder zurückgezetzt. Mir lag halt viel dran das die Hechtdame noch für viel Nachwuchs sorgt.
> Ist nur eine Frage, natürlich gönne ich jedem seinen Traumfisch.


Verstehe uns bitte, wenn wir dieses Posting ignorieren!!!
#q#q#q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@all: Hier dürfen wir doch, wieso so ängstlich?



zokky schrieb:


> Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Zurücksetzen kapitaler Hechte?


Durchaus variabel, wie Rocky Coast alias "Felsenküste"  das schon geschrieben hat:



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir meine im Rahmen der Gesetze individuelle Freiheit
> in Bezug auf die Verwertbarkeit des Fanges von keinem nehmen,
> egal ob ich den Fang release, als Nahrung verwerte oder in Ausnahmefällen von Künstlerhand präparieren lasse !



Das hängt eben davon ab, ob der Fisch schwerwiegend verletzt wurde - dann finde ich Release prinzipiell einfach pfui, und ob er in das Gewässer paßt oder da besser raus sollte (muß - der berühmte Forellenteich), und dann auch ob gerade Küchennotstand herrscht und er mit in die Küche muß. :g 
Ich bervorzuge als Küchenhechte allerdings nicht gerade die Kapitalen, alleine wegen Verarbeitung und Portionierung, wenn es aber so passiert ist das auch kein Problem.

Aber gerade wegen dem:


> natürlich gönne ich jedem seinen Traumfisch.


bevorzuge ich wenn möglich in so einem Fall das Freilassen. :m


----------



## zokky (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Das mit dem Traumfisch war so gemeint: Ich bin den Leuten nicht neidisch um einen kapitalen Fisch. Ist ja heutzutage auch recht selten. Mein persönliches Mindestmaß für Hecht liegt bei 65 cm. Kleinere setze ich wenn möglich wieder zurück. Ich muss immer lachen wenn Kollegen von einem schönen Hecht reden und dieser als gerade maßiger von 52 cm herausstellt.


----------



## Living Dead (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Kleines Beispiel zu AngelDets Posting:


http://img512.*ih.us/img512/3559/blutdm2.th.jpg


Dieser Hecht hatte sich den zweiten Drilling vom Cisco in die Kiemen gerammt.Sowas geht mit Sicherheit nicht zurück.Ansonsten immer gern.


----------



## Felix 1969 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Also ich wär nicht stolz so ein Bild zu posten.So ne Sauerei hab ich bis jetzt hier im Board noch nicht gesehen|gr:


Felix


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

war so klar, dass sowas noch kommen musste...Mein Gott lass ihn die Forelle doch essen...Er wird schon keine 10 Stück gefangen haben...
Pfui aber auch....soviel Blut


----------



## Latino-chico (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Is doch igal was der da für ein Bild rein tut is doch ne schöne forelle was wills du denn da sehen ne Blitz blanke oder was??
Vileicht noch polirt


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Latino-chico schrieb:


> Is doch igal was der da für ein Bild rein tut is doch ne schöne forelle was wills du denn da sehen ne Blitz blanke oder was??
> Vileicht noch polirt


Latino es geht darum, dass diese Forelle offensichtlich dem Gewässer entnommen wurde, was aber bei sinngemäßer Verarbeitung auch mal sein darf aber dann kommen hier wieder Leute an " So ne Sauerei hab ich bis jetzt hier im Board noch nicht gesehen " 
:v


----------



## mlkzander (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Also ich wär nicht stolz so ein Bild zu posten.So ne Sauerei hab ich bis jetzt hier im Board noch nicht gesehen|gr:
> 
> 
> Felix


 

bekommst du es hin den fisch blutlos abzutöten?

oder meinst du man sollte ihn vor dem fototermin noch etwas
pudern und fönen? oder zumindest waschen und legen?

#q


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



mlkzander schrieb:


> bekommst du es hin den fisch blutlos abzutöten?
> 
> oder meinst du man sollte ihn vor dem fototermin noch etwas
> pudern und fönen? oder zumindest waschen und legen?
> ...



Ich glaub nicht, das es unbedingt darum geht aber es ist doch so schlimm mal einen Fisch mitzunehmen um ihn dann zu essen. Manche Leute haben sich echt fest gefahren #q Man darf hier nicht einmal sagen " Ja ich hab ihn mitgenommen " schon wird man verurteilt...


----------



## esox_105 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

... ahhh, eine neue Kindergartendiskussion ist im enstehen ... 

|sagnix ... |peinlich ...


----------



## Latino-chico (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Ich will hier kein streit anfangen aber wenn man so was liest dan fühlt man sich ein bischen schlecht und deprimirt !!
Bei  Felix 1969 kamm das ein bischen dreißt rüber


----------



## Mario563 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

So langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass bei jedem toten Fisch der hier gezeigt wird diese unendliche C&R Diskussion losgeht und das finde ich nur noch zum:v  Was macht ihr denn wenn Euch Muttern zum MIttag ein leckeres Fischfilet hinstellt??? Sagt ihr dann auch "Nee Mama das Ess ich NIcht" ??? Ich jedenfalls gönne ihm die Forelle und hoffe sie schmeckt ihm


----------



## west1 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Also ich wär nicht stolz so ein Bild zu posten.*So ne Sauerei hab ich bis jetzt hier im Board noch nicht gesehen*|gr:
> 
> 
> Felix



*Sauerei, wo!* |kopfkrat
*Ich sehe hier keine Sauerei!*#c
Ich sehe nur eine Forelle die getötet wurde um sie sinnvoll zu verwerten!

Wenn man einen Fisch fachgerecht tötet, fliest halt Blut.
Beim Angeln und Fische verwerten gehört Blut dazu.
Wenn du kein Blut sehen kannst, brauchst du auch nicht angeln!

Gruß west


----------



## Cloud (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



dergute1963 schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass bei jedem toten Fisch der hier gezeigt wird diese unendliche C&R Diskussion losgeht und das finde ich nur noch zum:v  Was macht ihr denn wenn Euch Muttern zum MIttag ein leckeres Fischfilet hinstellt??? Sagt ihr dann auch "Nee Mama das Ess ich NIcht" ??? Ich jedenfalls gönne ihm die Forelle und hoffe sie schmeckt ihm



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good: #6


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Tach !

Ist doch alles KinderAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Felix 1969 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Um C&R gehts gar nicht Sportsfreunde.Es geht darum wie manns präsentiert.


Felix


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht........................


----------



## Mario563 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht........................


Dazu sage ich jetzt am besten gar nichts


----------



## mlkzander (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Um C&R gehts gar nicht Sportsfreunde.Es geht darum wie manns präsentiert.
> 
> 
> Felix


 

wie hättest dus denn gern?

gewaschen und geschniegelt? oder gleich als filet

ich hoffe du meinst das blut an der herrlichen forelle und nicht ihren fänger


----------



## Fxxziexxr (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

@thomas9904

Ich denke mal, nicht allzulang.........

@Felix 1969

Gut, nun lass ich auch mich auf dieses Kindergartenniveau runter. 
Felix1969, jetzt mach´s mal halblang. Der junge hat ´ne schöne
Forelle gefangen und freut sich halt drüber, was jeder andere Angler auch machen würde.
Und, er hat das Photo halt gleich beim Angeln in Schottland gemacht. Ist auch ein bißchen müßig, das Vieh erst mal von Schottland nach Hause in die heimische Küche zu schleppen, um es dann phototechnisch aufzubereiten. Andere haben da anscheinend einen nicht so weiten Weg :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86872

Und das bißchen Blut am Fisch... Das ist nun mal ab und zu so, wenn man ´ne Forelle rausdrillt. Würde mich da doch garnicht so drüber muckieren. Was irgendwelche eckeligen Bilder anbelangt, da gibt´s hier einige Threads, die gewiss noch ganz andere Photos reinsetzen :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98350

Leute, kommt mal wieder zur eigentlichen Frage des Thread-Eröffners zurück. Jegliche andere Diskussion ist hier so unnötig wie ein Kropf.

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag.....

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## Mario563 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> @thomas9904
> 
> Ich denke mal, nicht allzulang.........
> 
> Da haste recht, da wird Thomas schon für sorgen|rolleyes


----------



## Fxxziexxr (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

@dergute1963

Das hoffe ich auch mal.
Ich will nicht nochmal so ´nen flachen Beitrag hier schreiben, 
um mal aufzuzeigen, wie sinnlos und unnötig so ´ne Diskussion ist...

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## schumi112 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Hmmm,
ist eigentlich der falsche Ort, aber irgendwie bin ich ein bisserl irritiert.
Ich habe vor kurzem die staatliche Fischerprüfung gemacht und dort wurde uns erzählt, das man Fische nur fangen darf, um sie zu verwerten.
C&R wäre bei uns verboten, was ist denn nu richtig.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bitte schlagt mich nicht, angele ich eigentlich nur um die Fische zu verwerten, was nutzt mir ein Foto, davon werd ich nicht satt ;-)).

So und nun schlagt und beisst mich.


P.S. Ich finde den Fisch echt spitze dickes Petri von mir.

Gruß schumi


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Es wäre aber auch nicht zuviel verlangt, den Fisch aus ästhetischen Gründen kurz im Wasser abzuwaschen. Man will doch in den meisten Fällen einen Fisch anschaulich präsentieren?!

Zum Thema, da Forellen ja durchaus ihre Farbe an den Gewässergrund anpassen können und das Wasser von Loch Ness durch den hohen Torfgehalt etwas bräunlich ist, könnte es sich bei dem Fisch auch nur um eine in der Färbung angepasste Seeforelle (z.B.) handeln.


----------



## schumi112 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Hmm, wie ist das denn nun mit dme C&R ?
Muss man ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Fische zum verwerten fängt?

Gruß schumi


----------



## esox_105 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hmm, wie ist das denn nun mit dme C&R ?
> Muss man ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Fische zum verwerten fängt?
> 
> Gruß schumi


 

... nun hör mal auf Öl ins Feuer zu gießen ... |krach:

... ob C&R oder nicht, daß soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ...


----------



## west1 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hmm, wie ist das denn nun mit dme C&R ?
> Muss man ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Fische zum verwerten fängt?
> 
> Gruß schumi



Du musst kein schlechtes Gewissen haben.
Das was du in der Fischerprüfung gelernt hast ist schon richtig.

Gruß west


----------



## Fxxziexxr (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

@Felix 1969

Danke für Deine PN.
Ich frage mich nur, warum Du mir das nicht hier im Thread
unterbreitet hast, sondern dazu die PN-Funktion benutzen mußtest. Ich denke mal, diese PN-Funktion ist eigentlich für andere Dinge gedacht.

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## mariophh (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



Fozziebär schrieb:


> @thomas9904
> 
> Ich denke mal, nicht allzulang.........
> 
> ...



#6

Danke Fozzie, habe mich köstlich amüsiert... 
Manche Leute sollten sich ihre eigene Ambivalenz mal vor Augen führen bevor sie anfangen zu tippen.

Achja und um nochmal auf die Ästhetik der Präsentation zurück zu kommen: Für mich ist ein Foto von einem glücklichen Angler in der Natur mit einer frisch geschlachteten Forelle (ja, Fische bluten...) wesentlich ansprechender als eine blankpolierte in einer gefliesten Küche, mit einem Angler auf Socken und Discountertüte daneben. Ausserdem kann sich wohl jeder hier vorstellen, wie der hübsch gewaschene Fisch wenige Minuten vor der tollen Aufnahme ausgesehen hat. 

So, genug OT für heute....

Gute Nacht


----------



## zanderzahn (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

@ flexmaster: glückwunsch zu der tollen forelle...|wavey:

sie passen sich der jeweiligen umgebung an...

die kommentare zu dem foto sind teilweise echt schlecht, ich hoffe nur die beanstander lassen ihre fische nicht an der luft verenden um dann ein tolles "lupenreines" foto schießen zu können...#d


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Ich denke der Kritikpunkt ist nicht der Zustand "frisch geschlachtet", sondern "blutüberströmt". Und wie schon erwähnt, einmal kurz im Wasser die größten Blutschmierer für's Foto abwaschen sollte jedem möglich sein, das impliziert dann auch weder Zustände der Schizophrenie noch ein Erstickenlassen der Fische an Land.


----------



## balounrw (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*

Leute, der Sinn des Angels besteht darin Fische zu fangen, zu töten und zu essen. Und wenn man das macht, dann blutet es. Wem das nicht passt, der sollte Stricken oder Briefmarken sammeln. Und ja, mir fallen auch sehr viele Fische aus versehen ins Wasser, aber ihr mault ja wohl nicht den Metzger an, weil das Steak blutet, oder?


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



mitch schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kritikpunkt ist nicht der Zustand "frisch geschlachtet", sondern "blutüberströmt". Und wie schon erwähnt, einmal kurz im Wasser die größten Blutschmierer für's Foto abwaschen sollte jedem möglich sein, das impliziert dann auch weder Zustände der Schizophrenie noch ein Erstickenlassen der Fische an Land.


 

Las mal gut sein *mitch*.Solche "Vorzeigeangler" wie *Fozziebär *und *mariophh *mußt einfach machen lassen.Die haben vermutlich sonst nirgends was zu melden.


Felix


----------



## HOX (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hmm, wie ist das denn nun mit dme C&R ?
> Muss man ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Fische zum verwerten fängt?
> 
> Gruß schumi


 
Also dümmer und auffälliger schafft man es wohl kaum hier im Forum nen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen.


----------



## schumi112 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



HOX schrieb:


> Also dümmer und auffälliger schafft man es wohl kaum hier im Forum nen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen.


 
Vielen Dank für die liebe Info.
Ich bin absoluter Neuling und sammle derzeit alle Möglichen Infos zum fischen, war etwas irritiert, das man auf dem Lehrgang lernt, das c&r nicht erlaubt sein soll und es trotzdem sehr oft fabriziert wird.
Da wird man ja wohl noch mal nachfragen dürfen.

Achso HOX, schön das du von Anfang an alles weisst, werds an meine 3 Kids weitergeben.

Gruß schumi


----------



## HOX (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Was ist das denn???*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Achso HOX, schön das du von Anfang an alles weisst, werds an meine 3 Kids weitergeben.
> 
> Gruß schumi


 
Kein Thema, bin sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



> Leute, der Sinn des Angels besteht darin Fische zu fangen, zu töten und zu essen.


Nein.
Nicht für mich und viele andere. Wir angeln nur des Spasses wegen. Darum C&R, damit der Bestand möglichst gut bleibt. 
Nur der Erklärung halber, hab nix dagegen wenn andere ihre Fänge verwerten.
Ich darf übrigens C&Ren bevor jemand meckert, ich fische meist in Frankreich, das ist das normal und teilweise Vorschrift.


----------



## lemure muik (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

huhu ..

auch mal senf dazugeb ... da ich noch nie wirklich große oder viele fischies gefangen habe, verwerte ich meisst die gefangenen. ausser sie sind in der schonzeit oder sind zu klein (schonmaß).

bei c&r bin ich mir im zwie; wenn jeder angler verwerten würde, dann hätten wir wohl bald ein problem denk ich. spricht also für c&r. andererseits seh ich es als eine art tierquälerei an, das wenn angler gezielt fische fangen um sie wieder freizulassen. stell jetzt keine vergleiche zu anderen tieren, gesetzen, etc... ich lass meine meinung einfach mal so stehen.

jedem das seine ) de muik


----------



## mariophh (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

sehr sinnvolle Entscheidung den Thread hierher zu verschieben!

@Felix1969 

zu deinem Folgeposting und deiner PN erspare ich mir jeglichen Kommentar...#d


so viel zu dem Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Danke)
Nicht den Thread, nur die OT - Postings )


----------



## mariophh (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht den Thread, nur die OT - Postings )



Joa, aber das machten ja ca. 90% des Threads aus


----------



## Fxxziexxr (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@mariophh

Ach, hast Du auch so eine hübsche PN bekommen ?
Wenn ich mir da dann das letzte Posting von felix1969 anschaue,
kann ich die Aussage im Posting schon fast als Kompliment 
betrachten. Hätte ich ihm garnicht zugetraut #d#h

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## mariophh (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@Fozzie

jepp, aber wie gesagt, das bedarf alles wirklich keinem weiteren Kommentar. Ich denke mir meinen Teil und gut ist.

..außerdem möchte bei dem Thementitel auch nicht weiter durch meine rege Teilnahme glänzen


----------



## Fxxziexxr (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@mariophh

Stimmt, da erübrigt sich alles Weitere.

Deshalb : |sagnix|sagnix|sagnix zumindest nichtin diesem Tröt

Greets
Fozzie


----------



## schaumburg4 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

@ denni lo:
hi, ist ja jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber meinste nicht das die großen hechte ab 80cm nicht doch lieber schwimmen sollten als auf dem teller zu landen, denn die tiere haben schon einige jahre auf dem Buckel und allein aus respekt sollte man sie wenigstens meistens wieder zurück setzen.
gruß Schaumburg


----------



## bennie (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*

man sollte garnichts.....


----------



## Cloud (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: welche Fischgröße lohnt sich zum essen?*



schaumburg4 schrieb:


> @ denni lo:
> hi, ist ja jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber meinste nicht das die großen hechte ab 80cm nicht doch lieber schwimmen sollten als auf dem teller zu landen, denn die tiere haben schon einige jahre auf dem Buckel und allein aus respekt sollte man sie wenigstens meistens wieder zurück setzen.
> gruß Schaumburg



Ist doch jedermanns eigene Entscheidung oder nicht? Meinst du es gibt Leute die sich jetzt von deinem Post davon abbringen lassen?
Wenn du innen Puff gehst und ne 10 KG Refo ziehst, setzte die dann auch zurück?



bennie schrieb:


> man sollte garnichts.....



Eben... Bleibt dem Fänger selber überlassen ...


----------



## Huntemann (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Moin,

wo kann ich denn dieses, ach so schlimme Bild finden?


----------



## Mario563 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Schau mal hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102666


----------



## Huntemann (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Danke für den Link

Und dem Fänger Petri zu der schönen Forelle

Über die Präsentation des Fisches läßt sich sicherlich streiten, aber deswegen so ein Aufstand zu starten #d


----------



## Mario563 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Huntemann schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> 
> Und dem Fänger Petri zu der schönen Forelle
> 
> Über die Präsentation des Fisches läßt sich sicherlich streiten, aber deswegen so ein Aufstand zu starten #d


Bitte gerne geschehen,
und alles andere MEINE MEINUNG


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Ich stelle verstärkt fest dass gerade durch falsche Handhabung beim abhaken und freilassen der Fische dazu führt das ich bei meiner nächsten Spinnrutenwanderung die Fische die die Angler am Vortag freigelassen haben tot im Wasser treiben sehe.

  [FONT=&quot]Das geht von Aal über Waller bis Zander. Wenn man es nicht kann und der Fisch ist vom Gesetz her mäßig, sollte man den auch mal mitnehmen, so einen erbärmlichen Tod haben die nicht verdient. Selbst wenn man kein Fischesser ist, so gibt es Verwandte, Freunde und Bekannte die bei mir immer alles abnehmen was ich selbst nicht verwerten kann. [/FONT]


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich stelle verstärkt fest dass gerade durch falsche Handhabung beim abhaken und freilassen der Fische dazu führt das ich bei meiner nächsten Spinnrutenwanderung die Fische die die Angler am Vortag freigelassen haben tot im Wasser treiben sehe.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Das geht von Aal über Waller bis Zander. Wenn man es nicht kann und der Fisch ist vom Gesetz her mäßig, sollte man den auch mal mitnehmen, so einen erbärmlichen Tod haben die nicht verdient. Selbst wenn man kein Fischesser ist, so gibt es Verwandte, Freunde und Bekannte die bei mir immer alles abnehmen was ich selbst nicht verwerten kann. [/FONT]



Oder es lernen. Vielleicht noch besser als den Fisch zu verschenken. Raubbau muss ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## Dart (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

Jo, es gibt die Angler die einen Fisch nicht abhaken können und die jenigen die ihre Fänge verschenkem:g
Glücklicherweise ist der Spektrum der Anglerschaft deutlich breiter.


----------



## olafson (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

was macht euch denn so sicher,daß eure releaste fische alle oder überhaupt überleben. besonders die heikle, wie zander etc
warum angelt ihr überhaupt auf zander? es ist kein fisch das gut kämpft , also kannst mit einem karpfen nicht vergleichen. umso besser schmeckt zander. 
wenn ich so oft angeln gehen könnte, daß ich meine fische nicht mehr verwerten kann, würde ich mir gedanken machen, wie ich meinen adrenalinspiegel auf andere art und weise erhöhen kann  fallschirm, wassersky, (fremdgehen???)
mfg olafson


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*

@Olafson: es gibt auch Angler die gar keine Fisch essen. Ich kenne einige, die angeln dann aber nur gezielt auf Vorbestellung der Familie/Freunde. Weihnachtskarpfen oder so. Die sind aber auch nicht oft am Wasser anzutreffen.

Ich gehe aus Spaß angeln, wenn ich genug gefangen habe, dann pack ich die Rute zusammen und bleibe jedoch einfach am Wassser sitzen und genieße die Landschaft.


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Schrott-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer" für sonstige Uneinsichtige*



olafson schrieb:


> was macht euch denn so sicher,daß eure releaste fische alle oder überhaupt überleben. besonders die heikle, wie zander etc
> warum angelt ihr überhaupt auf zander? es ist kein fisch das gut kämpft , also kannst mit einem karpfen nicht vergleichen. umso besser schmeckt zander.
> wenn ich so oft angeln gehen könnte, daß ich meine fische nicht mehr verwerten kann, würde ich mir gedanken machen, wie ich meinen adrenalinspiegel auf andere art und weise erhöhen kann  fallschirm, wassersky, (fremdgehen???)
> mfg olafson



Ganz einfach: wenn sie mehrmals in einem Jahr gefangen werden dann haben sie wohl überlebt. Das kann ich natürlich nur in unserem Vereinssee einigermasse gut nachvollziehen, im Rhein krieg ich das natürlich nicht mit.
Warum angeln? Warum angelst du denn? Doch nicht weil du Hunger hast. Den Fisch kriegst du in der Zucht billiger als durch angeln und mit weniger Schadstoff belastet. Also warum angelst du?
Aus Spass. Genau wie ich.
Und übrigens: du bemängelst dass beim C&R hin und wieder einer sterben könnte. Das stimmt. Deine Fänge sterben alle. Also?
Im Übrigen schmecken mir Fische sehr sehr gut, vor Allem Zander. Leider sind die Bestände nicht so besonders hoch da wo ich fische und jeden Zander der entnommen wird emfpinde ich als Verlust für die Gewässer. Wenn sich die meisten mal 1-2 Jahre zurückhalten würden wäre hier viel Potential für einen schönen Bestand. Dann würde ich auch massvoll entnehmen, aber nicht bei eh schon mickrigen Beständen. Schliesslich habe ich als Angler auch einen Hegeauftrag...zu hohe Bestände einzelner Arten -> Fang entnehmen (ja ich nehm Brassen mit wo zuviele sind und ich ess die dann sogar), Art zu wenig -> release. Ganz einfach.


----------



## dirk-mann (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin


petri
willst den Rapfen essen und ist der Zander nicht zu klein für den Kochtopf lol

gruß dirk


----------



## lemure muik (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

moin dirk ..

des passt scho mim kochtopp 

@ paul scheener barsch ... schwimmt er wieder?

) de muik


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das ist doch egal ob er schwimmt...entweder im Kochtopf oder im Wasser.......


mfg Flo


----------



## AK_894 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Aber du weist das du Keine Hecht in Holland Entnähmen Darfst oder?


Petri den Fängern !!!


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fireline schrieb:


> schmeiss auch mal wieder einen rein
> 
> 18 pfund und gut 92 cm
> 
> mfg


petri#6


----------



## dirk-mann (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri#6


moin

dickes Petri

genau catch und release #6wer so groß geworden ist muß nicht in der pfanne landen

gruß dirk


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> dickes Petri
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mario563 schrieb:


> ?????


 
hab ich auch gerade gedacht????????


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



esox82 schrieb:


> hab ich auch gerade gedacht????????


Na vielleicht äussert er sich nochmal dazu


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

erstmal ein dickes petri zu dem "mastzander" 

hast du den in nem stehenden gewässer gefangen oder in nem fluss?


@dirk-mann so wie das pick aussieht landet der nicht mehr im wasser sondern eher ni der pfanne


----------



## esox82 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> erstmal ein dickes petri zu dem "mastzander"
> 
> hast du den in nem stehenden gewässer gefangen oder in nem fluss?
> 
> ...


 
glaub ich auch
da sag ich doch ein guten hunger dazu!


----------



## Felix 1969 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Das ging jetzt aber recht flott mit dem verschieben.Respekt an die MOD's


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Zufall, war eben gerade wieder online )


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zufall, war eben gerade wieder online )


Habe ja schon eher damit gerechnet Thomas


----------



## kulti007 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hey, wo ist die funktion "verschieben" |kopfkrat

finde ich bei mir nicht #c |supergri|supergri|supergri 

wo kann man sich anmelden :g


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hey, wo ist die funktion "verschieben" |kopfkrat
> 
> finde ich bei mir nicht #c |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> wo kann man sich anmelden :g


Frach mal Thomas


----------



## kulti007 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Frach mal Thomas



na werde ick doch gleich mal machen, danke #h


----------



## dirk-mann (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Na vielleicht äussert er sich nochmal dazu


moin 

na da äußere ich mich nochmal dazuich meinte wenn ein fisch so groß geworden muß er ja nicht in der pfanne enden hat es ja bis gut geschafft dem zu entgehen.sorry hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut der zander geht doch in die pfanne hatte ich falsch verstanden "schmeiss auch mal wieder einen rein" sorry

gruß dirk


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Manche mögen halt lieber altes, andere junges Fleisch.
Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri#6.aber irgendwie sieht der hecht tot und vergammelt aus.


----------



## PulheimerHecht (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

der hecht hat wohl grade abgeleicht... deswegen ist der Bauch so eingefallen ...


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

meine eher von den augen und der farbe des fisches her.
die augen sehen doch recht komisch aus wenn man das bild vergrössert.
aber glaub dir einfach mal.


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


> der hecht hat wohl grade abgeleicht... deswegen ist der Bauch so eingefallen ...



Im Hochsommer??

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Naj Jungs, nu wieder Ontopic, bitte.......


----------



## PulheimerHecht (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ja, auch im Hochsommer  

Der Hecht ist in den Niederlanden bis zum 1. Juli geschütz

nur so als info =)


----------



## the doctor (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> .aber irgendwie sieht der hecht tot und vergammelt aus.



finde ich auch irgendwie :q

Die Hechte haben schon längst abgelaicht.
In den Niederlanden haben die es nur so geregelt um generell den Fischbestand der Hechte zu schonen.
Sorry, aber für mich siehts eher nach ner inneren Vergasung(Verwesung)aus.


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> petri#6.aber irgendwie sieht der hecht tot und vergammelt aus.


|sagnix


----------



## Case (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich schieb's mal gleich selbst hier rein...




Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Manche mögen halt lieber altes, andere junges Fleisch.
> Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Der Hecht mit dem Schuh ist sehr altes Fleich.

Case


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nicht schlecht der Hecht. Naja vielleicht etwas blass, aber das ist nach 40 oder waren es jetzt 60 Minuten Drillzeit kein wunder.

Petri

Uli


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

poste lieber auch mal hier.hab das pic vom hecht mal vergrössert.also meiner meinung nach is der fisch tot und alt.guckt euch im vergrösserten zustand mal die augen an.
finde da sieht man sofort das der hecht tot und alt is.
is aber nur meine meinung dazu.falls es nich stimmt sag ich mal sry.


will den fang falls es einer is keines wegs schlecht reden oder so.
aber der sieht echt sehr komisch aus.


----------



## arn0r (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

petri allen fängern! vor allen den ostfriesen und ghanja#6




the doctor schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für mich siehts eher nach ner inneren Vergasung(Verwesung)aus.



für mich auch, eindeutig |rolleyes
wieso konntest du den hecht nicht ins boot befördern?
und wenn du die fische schonen möchtest, um sie zu releasen, dann leg sie bitte nicht auf irgendwelche steine am ufer, denn das schont sie ganz und gar nicht #t


----------



## olafson (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

hi PulheimerHecht, 
bist du dir sicher daß es deine hand ist aufm 3. bild????
es ist doch schon mindestens so alt wie der hecht,
ich würde auf ü40 tippen
mfg olafson


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



olafson schrieb:


> hi PulheimerHecht,
> bist du dir sicher daß es deine hand ist aufm 3. bild????
> es ist doch schon mindestens so alt wie der hecht,
> ich würde auf ü40 tippen
> mfg olafson


genau das dachte ich mir auch.hab mir aber verkniffen was zu sagen|supergri.


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naj Jungs, nu wieder Ontopic, bitte.......



Cool...das nenn ich gradlinig!#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Case schrieb:


> [...]Der Hecht mit dem Schuh ist sehr altes Fleisch[...]


 
...und das Humor!:q

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## moped (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Das sieht doch ein Blinder, daß bei dem Hecht schon die Verwesung eingesetzt hat! Vielleicht hat der Drill ja länger als 40 min. gedauert!:q


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

sieht für mich eigentlich auch eindeutig wie ein alter toter hecht aus.und die hand auf dem 3.bild sieht echt nich gerade wie von nem 17 jährigen aus|rolleyes.


----------



## fantazia (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Das sieht doch ein Blinder, daß bei dem Hecht schon die Verwesung eingesetzt hat! Vielleicht hat der Drill ja länger als 40 min. gedauert!:q


vllt ja 40jahre |supergri.


----------



## J-son (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> und die hand auf dem 3.bild sieht echt nich gerade wie von nem 17 jährigen aus|rolleyes.




Aber der Schuh neben dem Hecht...


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Lieber PulheimerHecht! 
Du schreibst, dass du Wert darauf legst, dass die Fische so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser zurück dürfen. Gute Einstellung!!! :m
Den kapitalen Hecht, hättest du allerdings auch am Ufer liegen lassen können, denn weggeschwommen wäre der garantiert nicht mehr und die Schmeißfliegen (und später Maden) hätten sich wenigstens gefreut. #6 Aber vielleicht warst du ja so schlau und hast auch so gehandelt. Könnte ich gut verstehen, denn nen halbvergammelten Fisch möchte ich auch nicht anfassen. #d

verarschen können wir uns hier wirklich selbst! :g


----------



## versuchsangler (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@Veit
 Sehr gut geschrieben von dir.
Aber schöner Hecht wars allemal.


Zu Lebzeiten.


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


> der hecht hat wohl grade abgeleicht... deswegen ist der Bauch so eingefallen ...





Hallo,

er schreibt es doch selbst: abgeleicht !!!!



Jungs es gibt doch mehrere Varianten.
lass ihn den Fisch doch gefangen haben. Warum er aber erst eine Woche später am ufer dann das foto macht ist die frage.

Dieser fisch macht keinen Zucker mehr.
Sollte wirjklich noch einen machen, grenzt es an Quälerei ihn überhaupt noch zu einem Fototermin zu quälen.



Gott oh Gott wemm willst du hier eigentlich alles einen Bären aufbinden?
Wenn du sagst, du hast ne freundin, gehst du doch auch nicht auf nem Friedhof Bilder machen.


Ne ne ne.


Gruß leif


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


> In dieser Woche fing ich auch den größten hecht meines lebens:l
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ist schon klar das Du den nicht ins Boot bekommen hast, in diesem Zustand wäre der Fisch vermutlich auseinandergebrochen...

Der Fisch war ziemlich erschöpft, aber bestimmt schon 2 oder 3 Tage lang! Totmüde war der... ;+ Gemessen hätte ich den auch nicht mehr unbedingt, der hat sicher auch schon ganz schön gerochen nach dem harten Drill, oder?? #t

Der Schlappen ist in deutlich besserer Verfassung, und beim dem hätte ich Dir sogar geglaubt, das Du ihn gefangen hast!

Das mit dem Zander und der "alten" Hand kommentiere ich nicht, kann sein, muss nicht, aber die Story mit dem Hecht ist echt arm... Hättest Du besser ein Bild online ohne Fänger gesucht und als Deinen gepostet, eventuell hätte es keiner gemerkt, aber das hier ist zu offensichtlich...

Sorry, aber das musste raus, Be********n ist immer schlecht, aber so armselig... Geht ja garnicht!!! #q

Petri an alle, die wirklich schöne Fische gefangen haben! Lieber einen kleinen ehrlich gefangen als mit einem großen angeben, den jemand anderes hatte. oder noch schlimmer: Leichenfledderei... |smash::v

CU Stefan


----------



## H.Christians (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Ghanja,Thommy, Veit etc. Petri zu euren Fischen . Super Fänge dabei. :m:m:m

@Schleien-Stefan  Good Posting, sehe ich genauso.

Das der Hecht schon länger tot ist,sollte eigentlich jeder Angler der ein bischen Erfahrung hat erkennen können.

Wieso man dann auf die Idee kommt so eine Story drauss zu machen ist mir ein Rätsel. Mir reicht schon ein Blick Richtung Kiemendeckel und Augen, das sagt dann eigentlich schon alles über den Zustand des Hechts. #q#q


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo,

da mein fisch bestimmt GEGLAUBT wird, poste ich ihn gleich hier.






http://www.elke.com/galerie/tagebuch/picture-0003.jpg

Der kampf dauerte sehr lang.
Aber trotz Erschöpfungsanzeichen ist er wieder fröhlich davon geschwommen.



PS: das einzige lustige wäre, wenn die PETA ihn wegen dem hecht und dem zurücksetzen strafrechtlich verfolgen würde.


Wer blamiert sich dann mehr?


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Thomas verschieb doch das Posting mit dem vergammelten Hecht auch, sonst hört das nie auf 
Und sag nicht "das ist nicht bewiesen"...du weisst selber dass der schon fault


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Thomas verschieb doch das Posting mit dem vergammelten Hecht auch, sonst hört das nie auf
> Und sag nicht "das ist nicht bewiesen"...du weisst selber dass der schon fault



Ich würd's zur Strafe auch nicht löschen...wenn sich hier einer unbedingt lächerlich machen will, so soll es ihm gegönnt sein, oder?:q

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Naja er war jung, der schnaps billig...ich würds ihm mal nachsehen


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Alle Fische, die so aussehen, brechen bei der kleinsten Berührung auseinander,:vaber hart im Nehmen muss der Gute ja sein, denn die Geruchsbelastung ist sicher schon enorm.
Da den Schuh dasnebenzustellen zeugt von einer hohen Portion Mut....
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

vielleicht is das ja sone art ratespiel.wer alle fehler(lügen)in seinem post findet gewinnt eine million euro:q.


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> vielleicht is das ja sone art ratespiel.wer alle fehler(lügen)in seinem post findet gewinnt eine million euro:q.



Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er seine hart erangelten Millionen soo leicht auf's Spiel setzt...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hab mir das lange überlegt mit dem verschieben.

Aber:


> "das ist nicht bewiesen"...


und


> Ich würd's zur Strafe auch nicht löschen...wenn sich hier einer unbedingt lächerlich machen will, so soll es ihm gegönnt sein, oder


haben mich bisher dazu bewogen, es sein zu lassen.

Ich beobachte natürlich die Entwicklung....


----------



## Angler-NRW (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@PulheimerHecht:

|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

aber 


|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


da kann ich echt nur 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



H.Christians schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan Good Posting, sehe ich genauso.
> 
> Das der Hecht schon länger tot ist,sollte eigentlich jeder Angler der ein bischen Erfahrung hat erkennen können.
> 
> Wieso man dann auf die Idee kommt so eine Story drauss zu machen ist mir ein Rätsel. Mir reicht schon ein Blick Richtung Kiemendeckel und Augen, das sagt dann eigentlich schon alles über den Zustand des Hechts. #q#q


 
|good: mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen...ausser:v


----------



## Gorcky (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> |good: mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen...ausser:v


 
Unfassbar,aber echt wahr!!:v


----------



## The Driver (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@PulheimerHecht:

nichts für ungut, aber der hecht auf dem bild sieht aus als wenn er schon 1 woche am verwesen wäre! den hast du doch nicht lebend fotografiert! der ist ja schon ganz milchig! also wenn der zu dem zeitpunkt noch lebte wars ein zombie!


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hihi...gleich kommt wieder'n OT-Post aus dem "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge"-Thread...Thomas, ich bin gespannt wie lange Du das aushältst; das dürften noch einige Tage Arbeit werden.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

schade das sich der glückliche fänger dieses hechtes nich mehr meldet|rolleyes.


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> schade das sich der glückliche fänger dieses hechtes nich mehr meldet|rolleyes.





manche kommen halt nicht mit dem ruhm klar


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> schade das sich der glückliche fänger dieses hechtes nich mehr meldet|rolleyes.



..."der ehrliche Finder"...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> schade das sich der glückliche fänger dieses hechtes nich mehr meldet|rolleyes.


 

vielleicht sehen wir den Hecht ja in einer Angelzeitung wieder


----------



## AK_894 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> vielleicht sehen wir den Hecht ja in einer Angelzeitung wieder




Wer weis!!! aber ich glaube ich habe den Hecht, gestern bei uns an der Ruhr gesehen! wie er an mir vorbei Gekrabbelt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Thomas, ich bin gespannt wie lange Du das aushältst; das dürften noch einige Tage Arbeit werden


Ich  kann zäh sein.................
)))


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

und der Pfandpirat und ich sind uns sicher, dass die Grösse die im Schuh steht ne 42 ist....und keine 45....

vergrössert euch ma das bild und schaut euch die zahl an.....für mich riecht das nach ner 42 |kopfkrat|bigeyes:q

was hat dieser mensch nur für ein geltungsbedürfnis....
kannste ja froh sein des der im letzten jahr net an dem strand ferien gemacht hatte, wo die wale angelandet waren:q|uhoh:


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



J-son schrieb:


> ..."der ehrliche Finder"...


|muahah:|good:


----------



## theactor (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

HI,

und schnell noch ein bisschen "Hechtmuster" in den riesien Riss an der Flanke des Hechtes rein; wird schon keiner am Kontrast rumregeln 







Anyways: iirgendwann müssen wir da aber auch zum Ende kommen in der Sache; peinlicher gehts natürlich nicht - dann wiederum: DIE JUGEND...

|wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich war neulich übrigens auch ma los....mit schwimmbrot....habe diesen fettgefressenen 30-Pfünder überlisten können...hier ein foto aus dem 3-stündigen Drill als er schon fast müde an der oberfläche war ... hat sich auch einen leichten Sonnenbrand geholt :q:







PS: wollte den Fisch net überanstrengen und habe deshalb auf ein fotoshooting an Land verzichtet


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> Anyways: iirgendwann müssen wir da aber auch zum Ende kommen in der Sache; peinlicher gehts natürlich nicht - dann wiederum: DIE JUGEND...



NEIN|gr:#d

bitte kein Ende:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...das entwickelt sich hier langsam zu meinem Lieblingsthread!
Selten so gelacht...

LOL:
J@Y


----------



## theactor (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

HI,



			
				sorabiat schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN|gr:#d



*duckwech* - ich bin ja schon still. 

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ende oder nicht, bitte auch hier (wie sowieso grundsätzlich) an einen vernünftigen Umgangston denken...

DANKE!!


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ende oder nicht, bitte auch hier (wie sowieso grundsätzlich) an einen vernünftigen Umgangston denken...
> 
> DANKE!!



war nur ein hinweis ohne bezug auf uns, oder???

ich finde hier herrscht ein netter, lustiger ton


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> war nur ein hinweis ohne bezug auf uns, oder???


Bis jetzt:
Ja......


----------



## Pfandpirat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich will ja nicht hetzen aber ....

das erste Bild mit Zander wurde am 18.05. und die beiden folgenden am 06.06. aufgenommen, obwohl er die doch letzte Woche gefangen hat? Das Hechtbild passt mit dem Datum 25.06. zeitlich immerhin rein.


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@Raabiat

Da hast aber einen nachgelegt.An den geht nicht mal mehr der Kormoran#d


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> @Raabiat
> 
> Da hast aber einen nachgelegt.An den geht nicht mal mehr der Kormoran#d



doch....vielleicht ein Kormoran mit 3m Spannweite und direkter abstammung vom afrikanischen Aasgeier:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bin ich froh, dass ich diesen Thread hier eröffnet habe, um in den anderen Ruhe reinzukriegen (ohne jemanden persönlich anzusprechen und/oder auf einen bestimmten Fall anzuspielen....)

))))))))


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht hetzen aber ....
> 
> das erste Bild mit Zander wurde am 18.05. und die beiden folgenden am 06.06. aufgenommen, obwohl er die doch letzte Woche gefangen hat? Das Hechtbild passt mit dem Datum 25.06. zeitlich immerhin rein.



was soll denn bitte diese hetzerei....bei den ganzen alkopops die sich die jugend heutzutage reinpumpt kann das zeitgefühl schonmal leiden


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Raabiat schrieb:


> doch....vielleicht ein Kormoran mit 3m Spannweite und direkter abstammung vom afrikanischen Aasgeier:q


 
Zum Bleistift#6#6#6


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich diesen Thread hier eröffnet habe, um in den anderen Ruhe reinzukriegen (ohne jemanden persönlich anzusprechen und/oder auf einen bestimmten Fall anzuspielen....)
> 
> ))))))))


 
Ja wenn das kein genialer Einfall war....|licht


----------



## Debilofant (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...DIESE NUMMER erinnert mich an den einzig wahren Disput, ob "mausetot oder ganz klar doch lebendig"

...MY BRAIN HURTS :vik:

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Pfandpirat* 

 
_Ich will ja nicht hetzen aber ....

das erste Bild mit Zander wurde am 18.05. und die beiden folgenden am 06.06. aufgenommen, obwohl er die doch letzte Woche gefangen hat? Das Hechtbild passt mit dem Datum 25.06. zeitlich immerhin rein. _


Vielleicht wurde der Hecht ja am 18.05.gefangen,angeschwemmt,etc, aber ,warum auch immer, dann erst am 25.06. fotografiert,.
Das würde den Zustand erklären.:q:q:q


----------



## J-son (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich diesen Thread hier eröffnet habe, um in den anderen Ruhe reinzukriegen (ohne jemanden persönlich anzusprechen und/oder auf einen bestimmten Fall anzuspielen....)
> 
> ))))))))




Das ist wohl *die* Idee für alle Beteiligten gewesen, Hut ab!#r
Man musste sich ja schon ab und zu mal'n (un-)passenden Kommentar verkneifen, und wenn man es nicht tat, hatte das automatisch den nexten zur Folge, etc...
so macht's irre Spass, und die Threads werden auch nicht zugespamt. Wenn der Humor nicht ins Geschmacklose abdriftet, kann's von mir aus ewig so weitergehen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen nen toten Wels gefunden mit nem Meter zehn. Der hat auch schon gut gerochen und war genauso hübsch wie der Hecht.
Ich poste den heute abend mal


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



J-son schrieb:


> ...das entwickelt sich hier langsam zu meinem Lieblingsthread!
> Selten so gelacht...


Dito!

Fettes Petri @ Rabiaat! #6:q


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Wochen nen toten Wels gefunden mit nem Meter zehn. Der hat auch schon gut gerochen und war genauso hübsch wie der Hecht.
> Ich poste den heute abend mal


 
Was soll denn das hier werden, etwa ein "Gammelfischthread"

Herrlich, gabs sowas schonmal??|muahah:
Ich hätte da noch eine vergammelte, halbflüssige Regenbogenforelle von gut 6 Pfd. anzubieten.:vik:


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@raabiat:

und meiner erst.... kranker drill, danach hing er in den seilen. hab ihn aber schonend wie ich bin im wasser belassen damit die schleimhaut nicht noch weiter geschädigt wird


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Was soll denn das hier werden, etwa ein "Gammelfischthread"
> 
> Herrlich, gabs sowas schonmal??|muahah:
> Ich hätte da noch eine vergammelte, halbflüssige Regenbogenforelle von gut 6 Pfd. anzubieten.:vik:



*ich rieche einen neuen eimerthread :vik:*


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



bennie schrieb:


> *ich rieche einen neuen eimerthread :vik:*


Igittigitte

:v:m


----------



## Mario563 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Na das kann ja was werden hier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ja Bennie, das war ein feiner Zug von dir, den Fisch nicht unnötigem stress auszusetzen....er wird es dir danken in dem er irgendwann sicher nochmal beissen wird.....dann wahrscheinlich 10 pfund leichter 

guck ma hier....



http://www.digitalvoodoo.de/blog/archives/wal-kadaver-b.jpg

ging mir letztens auf Plankton am 24er Haken....hatte leider geschluckt, deshalb musste ich ihn abschlagen und von meinem opa abholen lassen....hab ihn nämlich nicht allein ins boot gekriegt


----------



## esox_105 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... um was geht´s hier eigentlich ... |kopfkrat ... kann mir mal jemand eine Erleuchtung geben?


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... um was geht´s hier eigentlich ... |kopfkrat ... kann mir mal jemand eine Erleuchtung geben?




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1658764&postcount=1019

#6


----------



## Raabiat (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... um was geht´s hier eigentlich ... |kopfkrat ... kann mir mal jemand eine Erleuchtung geben?



Es gfeht um den stolzen Finder....ähm...ich meinte Fänger....dieses Monsters/Zombies hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1658764&postcount=1019

EDIT: mist...bennie war schneller


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hab auch mal eine ente gefu... äf, gefangen... mit maden. wollt ihr aber nicht sehen


----------



## esox_105 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... aha, klarer Fall von Leichenschändung ... :m


----------



## thorsten73 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Also ich finde die Ästhetik (Stinkeschlappen und Stinkehecht) von dem Bild sehr gelungen :q


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

|kopfkrathae? Wieso Stinkeschlappen? Ich lese immer nur Schuh|kopfkrat ist das nicht der neue RiesenStinker für PuhMiefenWa...aeh Hechte der da liegt?


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

wasn los hier? hat euch der norge thread so vereinnahmt?
hab leider noch keine stellungnahme des finders hören dürfen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bah watt hier wieder abgeht!!! :m:m:m


----------



## fantazia (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



bennie schrieb:


> wasn los hier? hat euch der norge thread so vereinnahmt?
> hab leider noch keine stellungnahme des finders hören dürfen...


online war er heute ja wieder.tja peinliche aktion sag ich mal#d.da hilft wohl nur neuen account machen.


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

*wobei es ja die traurige ironie ist, dass es sich hier weder um ein c&r noch um ein c&c (*würg*) thema handelt




eher found & release/leave
*


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

#hkaum is der schmugelthread zu gehts aber heiß her hier was


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



bennie schrieb:


> wasn los hier? hat euch der norge thread so vereinnahmt?
> hab leider noch keine stellungnahme des finders hören dürfen...



der ist jetzt zu, deswegen komm ich mal hier wieder vorbei...

Könnte heute einen hervorragenden Karpfen überlisten.

Hab dann den Haken direkt im Wasser gelöst und ihm seine Freiheit wieder geschenkt.#6


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hat auf schwimmbaum gebissen, wie?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Na der arme war nach dem 40min drill aber auch sehr erschöpft:q#d#q


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Der Stamm im Wasser ist ungefähr 2 Meter lang.
Hab den daneben gelegt, damit man die Relation sehen kann.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Das der Bauch eingefallen ist, ist auch normal hat ja auch ordentlich Kalorien bei dem Drill verbraucht...


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Das der Bauch eingefallen ist, ist auch normal hat ja auch ordentlich Kalorien bei dem Drill verbraucht...


Aber Hallo, vor allen Dingen standen ca. 20 Leute drumherum, die sich dieses Spektakel angeschaut haben.

P.S. War die Wurst eigentlich mal wieder online?


----------



## Raabiat (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

kommen grad von nem trip wieder....
haben stundenlang versucht....aber heute war alles mausetot...

haben erst schwimmbrot im schraubenwasser geschleppt, aber die karpfen wollten nicht......auch mais-made-schneemann mit Stinger haben sie abgelehnt...ich denke das Titanvorfach hat sie verschreckt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Na ich schaffte es auch nicht nach dem drill ihn ins Boot zu heben und bei dem Biss flog mir ja auch fast die Angel aus der Hand...

Wie wäre es mit Briefmarken sammeln???:q:q:q


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

bindest du die Titanvorfächer eigentlich selber? Ich hab immer Angst ob meine Quetschhülsen das mitmachen?


----------



## Mario563 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> P.S. War die Wurst eigentlich mal wieder online?


Letzte Aktivität Heute um 14:55 Uhr:q


----------



## Raabiat (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



j4ni schrieb:


> bindest du die Titanvorfächer eigentlich selber? Ich hab immer Angst ob meine Quetschhülsen das mitmachen?



klar...ich mach die mit dem spezial-aal-knoten....den musste vorher aber an genügend aalen üben|kopfkrat

war deine frage ernst gemeint?? das is hier ein laberthread, falls ich dich dran erinnern darf

hier kriegste von mir alles...aber keine ernst gemeinte antwort


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hab heute eine halben Brassen an der Stippe angeboten Naja ab zwar einen Biss aber leider ist der min . 1,80m Waller dann nach 40min ausgeschlitz...sogar die 40 Schaulustigen waren enttäuscht...


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

mal ne kurze frage an alle fischinteressierten...


 wer kommt am wochenende mit hechte sammeln??:q:q:q:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hmmm...kenne die Sorten noch nicht so gut und weiß nicht welcher reif ist deshalb kqnnst du mich ja vielleicht in die Welt des Hechtesammeln einführen hinterher sammel ich noch einen giftigen und wir haben danach beim Steck mit Hechtsoße mächtig Bauchweh


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Mal eine Frage: Hab mal kurz in den Thread reingeschaut.....irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.....ich hab immer nur Kadaver-Pic´s gesehen...

Muss man ein pic oder video einbringen ??


fragen über fragen


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Raabiat schrieb:


> klar...ich mach die mit dem spezial-aal-knoten....den musste vorher aber an genügend aalen üben|kopfkrat
> 
> war deine frage ernst gemeint?? das is hier ein laberthread, falls ich dich dran erinnern darf
> 
> hier kriegste von mir alles...aber keine ernst gemeinte antwort


Hä wieso nicht ernst gemeint |kopfkrat Also ich finde das schon heikel mit selbstgebundenen Titanvorfächern. Ich vertraue meinen Quetschhülsen da nicht wenn ich so nen *hust* riesen Blinker fische, besonders die Größen 45 bringen ja einiges an Gewicht mit und grade an den dünnen Titanvorfächern...ich weiß ja nicht. Aber irgendwie krieg ich meinen Schuhwiesenhecht noch dieses Jahr. Eventuell muss ich ja mal diesen Aalknoten ausprobieren. Kannst du mir ja mal ne pm schicken wie du das genau machst, ich meine ist ja schon ein wenig heikel hier so offen über das Verknoten von lebenden Aalen zu reden....


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bor Leute ich Hatte heut  den Drill meines Lebens, der Fisch hatte auf ein 70cm Rotauge gebissen!!! und der Gute hat sich fast zu Tode gekämpft !!!
Habe im dann aber wieder zu rück gesetzt weil die 30 Schaulustigen Leute mich so drum gebeten habe weil der Fisch ja noch sein Ganzes Leben vor sich hat. Und so habe ich in wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Hab mal kurz in den Thread reingeschaut.....irgendwie versteh ich das nicht.....ich hab immer nur Kadaver-Pic´s gesehen...
> 
> Muss man ein pic oder video einbringen ??
> 
> ...


 
... der Kadaver diente nur als Größenvergleich für die Sandale ... 

... ´nen Gummistiefel hab ich übrigens auch schon mal rausgezogen, hatte sogar die richtige Größe, aber da ich nach weiteren 4 Stunden den anderen nicht überlisten konnte, hab ich den gefangenen wieder releast ... :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@noworkteam

Schau mal hier den Bericht von Pulheimer Hecht


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Muss man ein pic oder video einbringen ?



Nö, guck im Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2007 Thread auf Seite 68 und dann wieder hier ab Seite 16. Dann verstehst du es.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...also ich finde es schon ausgesprochen mutig, um nicht zu sagen geradezu heldenhaft leichtsinnig, mit solchen Jesuslatschen zum Hechtsammeln aufzubrechen...#d 

Stellt Euch doch nur mal vor, wenn der noch mal wild um sich gebissen hätte, was da alles für schreckliche Sachen hätten passieren können, großer Zeh ab oder gar der halbe Unterschenkel weg bei dem Monster...#t

Oder habe ich jetzt auch wieder absolut nichts kapiert und das Latschenexemplar war in Wahrheit nur ein brandneuer Multi-Tasking-Jerk von "top siegried" mit dem man wahlweise auch genauso erfolgreich gufieren kann? #c

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

was heißt hier topsecret |kopfkrat Stichwort: Schuwiesenwaller


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

gufieren geht nur mit gummistiefeln


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Danke , nun hab ich´s verstanden..

Tja leider kann ich mit solchen Erlebnissen nicht dienen...

Halt, da fällt mir noch das Video mit dem gestandetem totem Wal ein,..welcher Zwecks Beseitigung des kadavers mit voll fett Dymanit am Strand gesprengt wurde....leider wurden die Fahrzeuge der Schaulustigen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen...

Bei Interesse der historischen Aufnahmen (Ende 60/Anfang70er), kann ich ja den Link reinsetzen...is ja nicht jedermanns Interesse...

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Danke , nun hab ich´s verstanden..
> 
> Tja leider kann ich mit solchen Erlebnissen nicht dienen...
> 
> ...



Aber es ist gaanz großes Damentennis #h:q


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...alles rein zum thema....


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



bennie schrieb:


> gufieren geht nur mit gummistiefeln




Genau aber nur die von der Firma Rast und Ruh morgens geschlossen abends zu.


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Bei Interesse der historischen Aufnahmen (Ende 60/Anfang70er), kann ich ja den Link reinsetzen...is ja nicht jedermanns Interesse...
> 
> gruss
> 
> ...



Gib alles :q


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Danke , nun hab ich´s verstanden..
> 
> Tja leider kann ich mit solchen Erlebnissen nicht dienen...
> 
> ...


 

... will auch sehen ... :q


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

.....ich will's natürlich auch sehen......nebenbei, ich lach hier schon wieder Tränen. Danke an alle dafür, besonders an Pulheimer_Hecht!!!



.....und danke an Thomas1904 (  krieg ich jetzt eine Verwarnung?) für die Eröffnung dieses wunderbaren Threads


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

war auch kurz los ....und zwar mæchtig erfolgreich...massenfænge/funde sind bei mir nicht unueblich...die liegen meist wie gesæt....


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> war auch kurz los ....und zwar mæchtig erfolgreich...massenfænge/funde sind bei mir nicht unueblich...die liegen meist wie gesæt....



Das bist aber nicht du auf dem Foto, oder? :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich brauche doch sammelhilfe....


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... hier ein besonders erfolgreicher Sammler bei der Arbeit ...

http://www.ethlife.ethz.ch/images/fisch-l.jpg


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ja der brauch ja auch die ganzen aale für den AalKnoten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*







Hier was für die Sammler mit Fliegenweste und Wathose


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hej flo....das ist aber meine stelle...die solltest du doch nicht weitersagen...


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hier kommt der angeforderte und gewünschte Link


*WAL Sprengung*

Achtung sind ca 11 MB damit man auch was sieht...

PS ich hätte da mal Fachleute rangelassen,...,oder haben die sich das Bier vom norwegischem Zoll reingedrückt ???|supergri

Ort Florence, Oregon, USA. 
November 12, 1970

"significant amount (half a ton) of dynamite was required." a bissle too much


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Servus Flo,

die sehen mir aber alle noch nicht richtig reif aus!!!!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ...,oder haben die sich das Bier vom norwegischem Zoll reingedrückt ???|supergri



Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen... :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Der Link funktioniert nicht#d

Sorry Andre...


Hier noch eine schöne Sammelstrecke


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@ moped Deshalb lass ich sie in der Sonne ca.  7 Tage nachreifen


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ist eine Datei zum Runterladen Flo !


----------



## esox82 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hier auch was


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht#d


 
Quicktime....Mov-datei....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bei mir steht die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden...Sh*t


----------



## Mario563 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Bei mir steht die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden...Sh*t


Jepp, bei mir auch


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...bei mir wird leider gar nichts geøffnet...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

tolle Fische dir ihr da Gefa unden habt:q


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

geil. das eine Auto ist ja voll im A.sch. :q


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

stimmt...von mir auch erstmal ein dickes petri an alle ehrlichen finder...


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Servus noworkteam,

der Film is ja suuuuuper, ich hab mich grad voll weggeschmissen! Wie krank war das denn!? Das fertige Auto hat mir dann völlig den Rest gegeben!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*








Foto von meinem Big Game Sammerlurlaub

Petri an alle........


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...also als Zwischenfazit kann man dann wohl schon mal festhalten, dass auch beim Hechtsammeln bereits eine breite Palette an unterschiedlichsten Ködern zur Auswahl steht...

Die Jerk-Fraktion greift zum Modell "Strandlatsche"

Die Gummi-Anhänger zum Modell "Gummistiefel"

Speziell die Freunde von Riesenblechen werden ihre helle Freude am Modell "Beinschiene" haben 

Ich würde mich ohne zu zögern für die letztgenannten Metallköder entscheiden, denn sie vereinen einfach unschlagbare Vorteile in sich, die jeder passionierte Hechtsammler schnell zu schätzen lernen wird...

- sie bieten generell den besten Schutz vor blutverschmiert klaffenden Bißverletzungen...

- speziell bei Titan Quest xy sind wunderbar leichtgewichtige Anfertigungen in einer traumhaften Auswahl erhältlich, deren Verwendung sich zudem schon allein zur standesgemäß ultimativen Ergänzung zu den endprofessionellen Titanvorfächern empfiehlt...

- an Gewässerabschnitten mit angrenzender Kuhkoppel steigert man damit zudem seine Chancen auf einen der inzwischen selten gewordenen berüchtigten Waller...


Tschau Debilofant #h

PS.: Wer meldet jetzt eigentlich die ganzen neuen Patente an?


----------



## Gralf (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Klar. Hab auch immer bischen Dynamit in der Angeltasche. Wenn ich nicht weiss wohin mit dem Fisch...


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich kann nicht mehr 

fliegende walfetzen


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hi Debilofant,

war grade auf Deinem Link unterwegs und finde die "Beinschienen des Nekromanten" in diesem Thread am geilsten!!!

Jürgen


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

fliegende walsteaks....


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... shit, wie lange dauert das den bis der Film runter geladen ist?


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

der allererste sushi drive-in!

bzw, damn, is ja kein fisch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*






In so kurzer Zeit hat sich unser schönes Hobby schon bis nach Brasilien rum gesprochen|supergri


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> In so kurzer Zeit hat sich unser schönes Hobby schon bis nach Brasilien rum gesprochen|supergri



der macht uns aber allen noch sogar was vor :q#r


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

neue Videoplattform: bigfindtv.de :vik:


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> neue Videoplattform: bigfind.tv :vik:


 

... |muahah:, |good:  ... #6


----------



## fjord-dusty (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Lieber PulheimerHecht,

mach Dir nix aus den bösen Kommentaren der Angler hier. Die sind eigentlich alle nur neidisch. So einen Fisch zu fangen ist nicht so einfach, da altert man um Jahre. 

Und natürlich muss erst mal eine Frau kommen, um das wahre Problem zu erkennen. Das ist nämlich gar nicht der Fisch, der gerade abgele..gelaicht hat...: 

Solltest Du nicht recht wissen, wo man gute Anti-Ageing Handlotions bekommt, wende Dich vertrauensvoll an mich. Denn mal unter uns Mädels: nötig wäre es, wie man auf dem nachstehenden Bild erkennen kann. Das mit 17? Da wird es allerhöchste Eisenbahn!



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


>


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fjord-dusty schrieb:


> Lieber PulheimerHecht,
> 
> mach Dir nix aus den bösen Kommentaren der Angler hier. Die sind eigentlich alle nur neidisch. So einen Fisch zu fangen ist nicht so einfach, da altert man um Jahre.
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich auch schon mal geschrieben haben. Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Norweger Handcreme für den armen Jungen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

yeah...catch and Release mit einen trockenen Tuch und gerade beim Zander:vik:


----------



## Mario563 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hm also wenn ich mir meine 44 jährige Hand anschaue muss die mindestens 60 sein|supergri


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich schrei mich weg ich kann nicht mehr das habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen. Spitze  fjord-dusty |good:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Vielleicht sollte man den armen Jungen mal auf dieses Thema per Pn hinweisen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hab mir gerade die allerneuste Zeitschrift abonniert...

Find und Fang.......


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den armen Jungen mal auf dieses Thema per Pn hinweisen


 

... der traut sich jetzt wahrscheinlich sowieso nur noch mit ´ner Papiertüte über´n Kopf außer Haus ... |peinlich


----------



## Mario563 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Der kommt mit neuem Namen und ohne Bild daher:q


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

....find & release ...flo


----------



## AK_894 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Und macht sich dann auch wahrscheinlich noch selber über sich lustig.


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Der scheint sich ja noch hierher zu trauen. Sollte ich den jemals hier "sehen", werde ich ihm einen blöden Spruch nach dem anderen drücken. Sorry aber ich kann nicht anders.:vik:



Erinnert mich an den Typen, der sich einen Conger aus dem Fischladen geholt hat, und dann in der Zeitung mit Rekordaal geprahlt hat.

Haben wir hier 2006 im Board doch gehabt.


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

so ich muss mich mal nach dem stippen ein wenig ausruhen..

Drill: das war kein Drill mehr..

Hier mein kleiner Schnappschuss







Nachdem ich mich von dem tagelangen ULIMATE-STIPPEN erholt, hatte, das Bier auch bis zur 100ten Dose leergezoscht, musste ich mich auf den Rückweg machen..

Nur wie??? 15Kg Limit ??

verloren, da kam ich nicht mit durch...

also noch schnell drei Six-Pack´s in den vom Stippen hohlen Kopp geknallt und weiter nachgedacht....

Die Idee mit dem Handgepäck konnte ich knicken, da musste ich meiner Ehe, sprich meiner Frau Tribut zollen, da passte selbst die heilige Pose meines Lebens nicht mehr rein...

Macht nix. Einfach von Dose 131-168 die letzten Kapazitäten meiner Synapsen auf einfachste Denke umgepolt und über die Heimreise meditiert..


Es war die Dose 175 welche mir letztendlich die Erlösung brachte, meinem Magen ebenfalls.

Ich nehme den Landweg, prima Idee, dachte ich anfänglich,klappte auch prima bis ein norwegischer Zöller auf seinem Heimweg unseren Landweg kreuzte ...Jaja, Überbreite und so....


Ich wusste garnicht wen der nette Herr Bier-wech-teuer-werd meinte, den Trophäenfisch auf meinem Autodach oder etwa mich ...

Wir haben uns dann auf den Fisch geeinigt, den Rat vom netten Mitmenschen den Seeweg zu bestreiten, nahm ich letztendlich an...

Naja. was soll ich noch schreiben, noch ein Abschiedsfoto am Hafen, noch Dose 175 bis 192 irgendwo in den eingelegten Körper gepumpt und 


*AB DER FISCH*






a


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

dickes petri...zum gelungenen urlaub....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... und hier gibt´s das Alibi für den nicht so erfolgreichen Sammler ... :m

http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.de/de/wu/Landwirtschaft/lfl/fisch/bild/konserve.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*






Noch ein schöner Fund bis auf 18er Mono und 2er Mepps Spinner drill dauerte 3 Tage und die 200 Schaulustigen schlugen schon die Zelte auf


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Boah leute ich hab seit Tagen nicht mehr so gelacht. Und das nur wegen so einer Wurst wie PulheimerHecht.

Wenn du nix kannst Pulheimer, zum Gespött biste allemale gut.


----------



## Matze- (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hammer wie geil seid ihr denn drauf?
ich schmeiss mich weg 
knallhart gute berichte liefern einige hier ab 
weiter so#r|good:


----------



## j4ni (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich glaube ich hab den releasten Hecht heute nochmal gefangen! Und da soll nochmal einer sagen die lernen dazu. Ach ich hab übrigen mit SchuhwiesenBlinker am No-knot-Aal gefangen 
http://img527.*ih.us/img527/5443/schuwiesenhechtpi7.th.jpg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@ esox 105: ...das stand dann wohl schon lange zu befürchten, dass alsbald die ersten gewerbsmäßigen Fischsammler in Erscheinung treten würden, um dann die himmelschreidende Not derjenigen, die in weitaus weniger ertragreichen Sammelrevieren suchen müssen und dabei dann bedauerlicher Weise auch mal Schneider bleiben, so schamlos auszunutzen...

Eine beklagenswerte Entwicklung diese Wettbewerbsverzerrung innerhalb dieser noch so jungen Disziplin der Fischgewinnung und wieder einmal sind es kommerzielle Interessen, die einen langen Schatten auf die bislang so idyllische Welt der Fischsammler werfen, sehr schade, wie ich finde...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Geil, 

endlich wieder ein Thread in dem nur Beknackte wie ich unterwegs sind! Hallo Puli (wie ich ihn nenne!), bitte geh doch angeln (oder sammeln!?) und leg einen nach, damit dieser Thread nicht so schnell zum Erliegen kommt!!!!

Jürgen


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ach ja,

noch was zur Verwertung: Wie mögt Ihr Eure gesammelten Tierchen am liebsten? Ich persönlich mag sie überreif, so daß ich zum Verzehr nur noch einen Strohhalm brauche und lediglich kleine feste Klümpchen zum Knabbern mitschwimmen!

Mahlzeit,
Jürgen

P.S. Die Konsistenz sollte der von grippalem Auswurf ähneln! Was für echte Feinschmecker!


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

war letzte Woche los. Was soll ich sagen?

Hatten einen Mega Erfolg.

Ich war mit meinem Boot auf unserem Vereinssee unterwegs.

Hatte dann auf den 3 KG Boilie einen Hammer-Biss. Der Drill dauerte 5 Tage. Die Schaulustigen strömten herbei, es wurden Zelte aufgebaut, Dieter Bohlen kam kurzfristig vorbei und gab ein Konzert zu meinen Ehren am Ufer des Sees. Es war fantastisch :vik:

Nach vier Tagen ohne Schlaf war ich so kaputt. ich glaub ich bin noch mehr gealtert als PulheimerHecht.

Der Karpfen war so erschrocken als er mich am Ufer sah. Ihm sind doch glatt die Augen rausgefallen.

Anbei: *BOOT ICH KARPFEN*


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

und danke fuer diesem threat...mir wurden ganz neue perspektiven aufgezeigt...

...die zeit des umdenkens hat begonnen


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> noch was zur Verwertung: Wie mögt Ihr Eure gesammelten Tierchen am liebsten? Ich persönlich mag sie überreif, so daß ich zum Verzehr nur noch einen Strohhalm brauche und lediglich kleine feste Klümpchen zum Knabbern mitschwimmen!
> 
> ...


 

... einfach auswringen den Kadaver, erhitzen und fertsch ist eine legga Fischsuppe ... :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Das Pulheimer Tagesblatt schrieb heut....

Wahsinns Fund lässt die Fischsammlerszene aufatmen.


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

verwertung....wie strømsilling....der oberfeine schwedische heringsgenuss...

...finden...vergraben...und nach jahren geniessen...


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hi, ich hätte da eine idee, wie mann diesen thrööt am leben erhält und noch mehr boardis sind dann auch noch dabei. 
mann schreibe noch so eine bescheuerte *fandmeldung* im richtigen raubfischthread, die anderen regen sich auf, der thomas verschiebt alles hierher. müsste doch funktionieren

nur selber hab ich nicht die ei.. dazu
bin halt schüchtern

ansonsten mein lieblingsthread im moment
mfg olafson


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



olafson schrieb:


> mann schreibe noch so eine bescheuerte *fandmeldung* im richtigen raubfischthread, die anderen regen sich auf, der thomas verschiebt alles hierher. müsste doch funktionieren



Hab ne neue Fangmeldung weiter oben, aber auch nicht die E.er sie richtig zu posten


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo olafson,

für den Fall, daß Dein Posting kein Scherz war: PulheimerHecht hat tatsächlich einen Fisch-Kadaver im Fang-Thread gepostet und Thomas hats verschoben!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> war letzte Woche los. Was soll ich sagen?
> 
> Hatten einen Mega Erfolg.
> 
> ...


 
nun brauchst du aber dringend handcreme


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Oh sorry, jetzt habs auch ich kapiert!!!!!!|uhoh:


Idee hinterher:
Im Raubfisch-Thread schon zu durchschaubar, aber die Karpfen-Jungs kennen unseren tollen Thread noch nicht!hihihi
So wer gibt sich das jetzt!?


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Hallo olafson,
> 
> für den Fall, daß Dein Posting kein Scherz war: PulheimerHecht hat tatsächlich einen Fisch-Kadaver im Fang-Thread gepostet und Thomas hats verschoben!
> 
> ...


 
ich weiss, und es ist kein scherz


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...die beste abendunterhaltung seit langen...titeln alle tv zeitschriften...5 von 5 sternen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Nur noch 15 aktive Sammler in diesem Thema


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Oh sorry, jetzt habs auch ich kapiert!!!!!!|uhoh:
> 
> 
> Idee hinterher:
> ...



Ich tus (opfere mich)


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Sorry, siehe 389!:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

|stolz:|stolz:|stolz:


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@moped....hier muss sich keiner entschuldigen...


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hat keiner mehr ne fundsache???


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

endlich normale leute... 
hier fühl ich mich wohl:vik:


----------



## Gralf (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Also: Ich hab da noch einige juristische Fragen.

Ich hab schon die Suchfunktion benutzt finde aber nichts.

Braucht man dafür einen Sammelschein?/Gewässerkarte?

Wieviel davon darf ich über die Grenze bringen, wenn es nicht gekühlt wird?

Wo kann ich mich beschweren wenn der Zöllner mich nicht schmuggeln lässt?


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> hat keiner mehr ne fundsache???


 
nee ich mache keine bilder von meinen. bin gezwungen alles vor ort zu verwerten. (wegen futterneid und so)


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

uferschein ist glaube ich nicht ueberall pflicht....


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bin auch ein erfolgreicher Lachsangler.

Letztes Jahr am Yukon konnt ich diesen strammen Lachs fang.. ich mein finden.


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Gralf schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mich beschweren wenn der Zöllner mich nicht schmuggeln lässt?



na hier im Board - dazu isses doch da 

geht ja nicht nur um Fangberichte und Bilder wa? :m


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Gralf schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mich beschweren wenn der Zöllner mich nicht schmuggeln lässt?


 

... na bei seiner Mutter natürlich ... wenn er nicht spurt, bekommt er keinen Pudding zum Nachtisch und muß zur Strafe barfuß ins Bett gehen ... :m


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Bin auch ein erfolgreicher Lachsangler.
> 
> Letztes Jahr am Yukon konnt ich diesen strammen Lachs fang.. ich mein finden.


 
die müssen da gute zahnarzte haben auf ukon, nach bestimmt langem drill sind alle zähne noch da
mfg


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...geiler lachs...dat der dir nicht die schnur zerbissen hat...welche montage???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Fische finden ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war - neulich im Angelladen gab's sogar elektronische Fishfinder...


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Köder war ein neuer Frosch-Jerkbait, der aber auch als Trockenfliege gefischt werden kann.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...die Wellen dieser Aufsehen erregenden Fundmeldung schlagen immer weiter und höher... Überall überschlagen sich die Meldungen...

PETA: Jetzt reicht´s! Erfolglose Fischmörder vergreifen sich jetzt sogar schon an scheintoten Fischen, nur um den allerheiligsten der Mordvorwürfe auf diese perfide Art weit von sich zu weisen... Wissenschaftliche Studie hat zweifelsfrei belegt: Fische können niemals ganz tot sein, sondern immer nur scheintot... 

BLÖD: Veröffentlichung des Bildmaterials wegen Zweifeln an der Echtheit aus ethisch moralischen Gründen unter Hinweis auf den Ehrenkodex des Springer Verlages für zwei Tage verweigert!

DIE EUROPÄISCHE KOMMISSION: Übersammlung der Gewässerufer an Nord- und Ostsee steht irgendwann unmittelbar bevor - Überlegungen zu Sammelquoten und empfindlichen Strafen für Raubsammler sollen zukünftig dreistimmig unter Wahrung des Halbherzigkeitsprinzips beschlossen werden!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Gralf (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich weiss jetzt warum die Hand so schrumpelig ist. Man kann das berechnen. Und zwar wenn man den 80er Zander auf dem Bild ausmisst. Dann merkt man, daß diese Hand nur halb so groß ist wie eine normale Hand. Nur das genauso viel Haut drumrum ist um diese Hand, wie um eine normalgroße Hand. Das kann vorkommen in dem Alter.


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Köder war ein neuer Frosch-Jerkbait, der aber auch als Trockenfliege gefischt werden kann.


 
was ist das für eine art, die unterm Frosch-Jerkbait lauert.
meinst du die krigst du noch? 
lass die bloß wieder frei, falls du die noch krigst
mfg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Im einschlägigen Fachorgan 

STINKER​
wird übrigens beklagt, dass immer mehr ausländische* Schwarzsammler* an unseren Gewässern auftauchen. Ein übriges täten die *Kormorane*, die sich sogar an toten Fischen und halbverschimmelten Sandaalen vergriffen.


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



olafson schrieb:


> was ist das für eine art, die unterm Frosch-Jerkbait lauert.
> meinst du die krigst du noch?
> lass die bloß wieder frei, falls du die noch krigst
> mfg



Bin in diesem Fall nicht so für C & R


----------



## Gralf (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Debilofant schrieb:


> PETA: Jetzt reicht´s! Erfolglose Fischmörder vergreifen sich jetzt sogar schon an scheintoten Fischen, nur um den allerheiligsten der Mordvorwürfe auf diese perfide Art weit von sich zu weisen... Wissenschaftliche Studie hat zweifelsfrei belegt: Fische können niemals ganz tot sein, sondern immer nur scheintot...
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Wichtig ist der schonende Umgang mit dem Sammelfisch. Wie der Pionier und Erfinder der Methode es uns hier vorgemacht hat. Aufgrund vieler unbewiesener Studien die ich nie gelesen habe, weiss ich: Es ist bewiesen, daß Sammelfisch schmerzen empfinden kann


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> was ist das für eine art, die unterm Frosch-Jerkbait lauert.
> meinst du die krigst du noch?
> lass die bloß wieder frei, falls du die noch krigst
> mfg


 
Da bin ich auch nicht für c&r, das wird ein Steckerlfisch!!!!|muahah:....boah, war der schlecht!!!!!


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch nicht für c&r, das wird ein Steckerlfisch!!!!|muahah:....boah, war der schlecht!!!!!


oh ja, da haste dich nicht mit Witz bekleckert.


----------



## olafson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

so leute, macht bitte fleisig weiter, damit ich morgen viel zu lesen hab. un nu muss ich eine *unterart der art* belustigen 
mfg olafson


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



olafson schrieb:


> nu muss ich eine *unterart der art* belustigen
> mfg olafson



Na dann, gib alles #h


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

weltweite funde sind auch immer willkommmen....


----------



## moped (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Da wird der Thomas morgen aber Augen machen, wenn er sich durch die letzten ca. 210 Postings kämpfen muß! Hihi!


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

vielleicht kommt ja noch die ein oder andere fundmeldung dazu....


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



moped schrieb:


> Da wird der Thomas morgen aber Augen machen, wenn er sich durch die letzten ca. 210 Postings kämpfen muß! Hihi!



Oh ja, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Der Arme. Aber er hat ja gesagt, dass er zäh sein kann.:m


----------



## Fishmaster (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

War auch mal wieder los.... 
Leider habe ich nichts gefunden. Also Schneider! 

Lag bestimmt am Unfall im Kernkraftwerk?!|supergri


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

dann will ich aber nicht wissen, wie die findlinge aussehen....


----------



## Fishmaster (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach zu viel gesoffen...|supergri


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

aber huebsche fotos hast du geschossen...


----------



## noworkteam (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

mensch mensch,

ich dachte der Zoll-Fred wäre schon schön aber hier...

Respekt...


Naja eine Bootstour nach meiner Rückkehr hatte ich auch noch durchgeführt,...die möchte ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.

*NOWORK´S DINO-DRILL*

Der Tag fing prima an...bis auf Tatsache das die Spuren der letzten Tage noch deutlich zu sehen waren.
Dass auch noch meine Mutter vorbeigeschaut hatte, gab mir den Rest.






_Mama sagt Sie hat Asthma und braucht das....dann wird das schon passen_






Alle haben mir noch ihren Respekt für den Superstippe aufgeschrieben


War ja auch kein Wunder. Nach meinem letzten gigantischem Fang.., das bleibt nicht in den Kleidern stecken...

naja, irgendwann waren wir dann auch am Hafen, jetzt 
verstand ich auch endlich was C+R heisst: 

Cran und Release..

Auf die Frage vom Haufenmeister ob wir es eilig hätten, haben wir natürlich sofort miteinem lauten "JAAA" geantwortet, so konnten wir zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

Ersten waren wir so schneller beim Fisch und zweitens wurde das Slippen nach Zeit berechnet. wWr würden also wirklich noch Geld sparen, welches wir hinterher in 96 Liter Bier tauschen könnten. (Prost)


Gesagt getan: 
Ein Ruf " Kutscher lass die Gäule laufen" und schon waren wir abfahrtsbereit:

Hier mein kleines Boot kurz vor meinen "GO!!"





Hier mal ein Schnappschuss damit Ihr eurem Nowork auch glaubt 
(Mein Boot und ich im roten Kreis)





Wir waren wirklich schnell unten, so dass wirklich noch ein wenig Zeit blieb, um das Deck kurzfristig zwecks Reinigung zufluten:







Da was es soweit...

Endlich raus die Monster der Meere bezwingen,...nur welche Köder sollten es heute werden...???

Eigentlich wollte die meine Spezial-Boilie, die Super-Bolie meiner Stippen-Erleuchtung wieder einsetzen. Doch daraus wurde nix.

Als ich bei unseren Metzger wie jedensmal vor einer Ausfgahrt nach der Dicken Groben fragte, schüttelte dieser nur mitleidig den Kopf und sprach: "Das tut mir heute leid, unsere Azubi ist heute inder Berufsschule"....

In meiner Verzweifelung rief ich meine Mutter an, und wie immer war auf Sie Verlass. Ich verlange Tintenfisch, sie besorge uns Tintenfisch.....nur die passenden Haken hatte Sie vergessen,...,macht aber nix hat ja Asthma...





Mama bereit zum Köderanknoten

Für die vergessenen Haken entschädigte meine Mutter uns mit Krebsen,..,so alt und so super Einfälle, warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen???





PS. Die findet Ihr nur im AKW-Kühlwasserbecken, aber nicht verraten..


Nun hätten wir eigentlich rausfahren können, aber uns Asthma-Mutter lässt unseren besten Krebs vom Boot gleiten.... Also Mutter wieder ab auf den Kai, und mit dem Tellerminen-Kontaktarm auf die Jagd, hat Sie letztendlich auch geschafft..






Und wie Mütter nun mal sind, denken an alles und umsorgen Ihre Kinder wie eine Amme, sprich noch kurz in der Fischhalle einige frische Köderfische auf Tasche gelegt.....Mama meinte,Jung das sind Sandaale die sind fängig, aber ob das so stimmte weiss ich bis heute nicht....is aber auch eigentlich egal...





(ein Glück mussten wir nicht nach Meter bezahlen)



Kaum haben wir den Hfen verlassen, wurde das Trolling-Gelumpe zu Wasser gelassen. Viel zu früh wie sich kurze Zeit später herausstellen sollte....



_TO BE CONTIUNED_


----------



## andre23 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hoffe ich doch...ich will auch mal mit dir in den urlaub....


----------



## Fishmaster (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Deine Mutter find ich voll Sympatisch...:vik:


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

scheinen ja noch welche da zu sein....

Na dann weiter..


bin gerade fast vor dem Fernseher eingeschlafen.:m


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

*NOWORK´S DINO-DRILL Part II*

Die Trolling-Seile waren schon im Wasser, so dass wir uns den Vorbereitungen zum Naturköderangeln widmen konnten. Welcher Octopus soll es sein, welche Größe ist die Richtige....

Sollten wir unseren Mega-SuperMega-Squid an die umgebaute Baggerschaufel anködern..???





Der Crew (hinten) fällt die Enscheidung schwer...


Oder oder doch lieber einen "Mittelgroßen..."






Mir fällt die Entscheidung sichtlich schwer...


Wir wollten hier richtig dicke riesige Fische fangen,..,ich der Superstipper DAS Bild für den Raubfisch-Fred einstellen,....
also Trolling wech, und den Standup-Ausleger mit der Langversion Octopus als Köder Richtung Grund...

Es dauerte nicht lange..die Bremse des Rheinmetall-Ausleger-Motors kreischte....Schnell rein in den Steuerstand, anschnallen und es konnte losgehen...

Ein kurzer satter Anhieb, unterstützt von zwei 120mm Treibladungen Leo II und der Kampf konnte beginnen.

Zu hektisch, zu grob gefischt (menno eine Ladung hätte besser gepasst) aber was das Schlimmste war:

Ich musste gegen die Sonne anschlagen....das konnte nichts werden.

Ich sah den Fisch nur kurzzeitig über mich hinwegfliegen, und hatte den Brocken schon abgeschrieben.....doch während ich mit pfeifenden Ohren den kampfstand verlies, traf eine MMS auf meinem Smartphone ein.... 
"ich könnte den Fisch auf meiner Rückfahrt bei Familie O. abholen,..er wurde dort an der Kaffeerunde teilnehmen.."





Familie O. zusammen mit H.Ai beim Kaffeekranz




Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Na da hat aber einer Blut geleckt...ist aber auch ein schönes hobby


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

nowork....ich glaub wir sollten mal ein bier aus dem zollthreat zusammen trinken....

....klasse reiseberichte


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Na da hat aber einer Blut geleckt...ist aber auch ein schönes hobby


 

Hobby ??? ne hatte heute vergessen meine Medis aus der Apotheke zu holen, wird also morgen alles wieder normal werden..


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hab gerade mein zweites Bier aus dem Zoll Fred geholt.
Die Säcke wollten doch glatt Veltins schmuggeln.#g


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich auch...bei mir war es aber carlsberg und royal...


----------



## Angler-NRW (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Jetzt ist aber Feierabend. Morgen wartet wieder operatives und strategisches Controlling. Scheiß Klausurphasen.:v:v:v


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich hatte Pech die letzte Truhe Bier war schon besetzt....





Na das wird doch kein Zahnstein sein,..,Du elendiger Alleintrinker


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

das ist aber ein gruendlicher...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

so ich geb kaffee und kuchen aus...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

thomas nehm es uns nicht uebel....

...aber da sind doch noch mehr sammelaktionen...


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> so ich geb kaffee und kuchen aus...


 

Danke Danke,

da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Bier...

Na dann lass mal kommen....


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

so møchte ich auch geweckt werden...vom zoll...na dann lass uns mal ...skål...:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich hab damit keine Probleme, solange zum einen der Ton angemessen bleibt und zum anderen für die hier veröffentlichten Bilder die Rechte bei Euch liegen oder Ihr vom Rechteinhaber die schriftliche Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen habt.

Diese dann bitte mir zusenden.

Ansonsten muss ich (leider, deutsches Recht :-(( ) drum bitten die Fotos zu löschen und nur nen Link zu der Seite einzustellen, wo die Bilder zu finden sind.

Werd ich mich heute mittag ransetzen und alle nicht eindeutig zuordenbaren Bilder löschen.....


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

So ich muss jetzt mal Zur Arbeit los...

Natürlich nicht ohne den obligatorischen Abschiedkuss von meinem Bärchen...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

thomas...danke...jetzt muss ich dir erstmal´s ein riesen kompliment aussprechen...

...fuer meine fotos, soweit fremd ... werde ich sofort quellen angeben....


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

meine quellen:


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab damit keine Probleme, solange zum einen der Ton angemessen bleibt und zum anderen für die hier veröffentlichten Bilder die Rechte bei Euch liegen oder Ihr vom Rechteinhaber die schriftliche Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen habt.
> 
> Diese dann bitte mir zusenden.
> 
> ...


 

Moin,

Wenn ich mir die FAQ meines "Bilderanbieters" durchlesen gehen die Break-Bilder aber in Ordnung:
http://my.break.com/Help/Question.aspx?questionId=142

Can I distribute your content?

You're free to distribute videos on Break.com using the embed codes that we provide.

gruss

Noworkteam

PS das erschwert die Beibehaltung der Thread-Qualität ungemein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Quellen sind wurscht, Ihr braucht das schriftliche Einverständnis des Rechteinhabers (nicht Seiteninhabers, wo das Foto her ist) zum veröffentlichen.
Is leider so hier in Deutschland :-(((

@noworkteam:
Bevor ich mir das durchlese:
Haben die Einsteller der Bilder auf Break.com also explizit zustimmen müssen vor Veröffentlichung, dass die Bilder auf anderen Seiten veröffentlicht werden können??

Wenn ja is ok., wenn nein, siehe oben...

Siehe dazu unter anderem:
http://www.nicht-von-heise-kopieren.de/, da gehts nicht mal um Fotos, sondern nur um Newstickermeldungen.

Deswegen steht z. B. in unseren Regeln:
(3) Besonders informative Beiträge können ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit dem Autor ganz oder teilweise in anderen Projekten von anglerboard.de veröffentlicht werden. Dabei ist der Urheber, respektive der Username des Beitrages zu nennen.

Das bedeutet, dass wir z. B. Beiträge aus dem Forum fürs Norgeportal oder Magazin verwenden dürfen, würde das nicht in den Regeln stehen, dürfte man nicht mal das....

Das bedeutet nicht, dass andere sich Inhalte von unseren Seiten ohne Nachfrage klauen dürfen. Da sind auch gerade unsere Anwälte mit beschäftigt, weil sich jemand komplette Forenstrings bei uns ohne Rückfrage geklaut hat, dann noch mit anderen Nutzernamen versehen und bei sich eingestellt, um ein aktives Forum vorzutäuschen...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...dann lieber thomas, sind wir leider wieder beim thema und du musst leider den fcb threat auch fast komplett løschen...denn dort werden laufend ganze zeitungsartikel, ohne einverstændniss der urheber gepostet...sogar von sympatischen mod´s....

...ich dachte schon...

aber du bist mir wesentlich sympatischer ....als vor einem monat...das kompliment darf ich dir hoffentlich machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem FCB, werd mich auch drum kümmern (nachn Kaffeetrinken).

Nochmal:
Link setzten: 
Kein Problem..

Komplette Inhalte (Texte/Fotos/Videos) reinsetzen: 
Problem!!!


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

so ich habe gerade mit unserem rechtsanwalt telefoniert...

....berichte und fotos, die frei im i-net verfuegbar sind, gebrauchen keine einverstændnisserklærung...zur weitervermittlung...innerhalb des selben mediums....
...es sei denn sie werden im sinne strafrechtlicher vorgehensweise relevant....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Schön wenn das Dein Rechtsanwalt sagt, wir vertrauen da lieber unseren.
Und wie das Urteil im Heise - Prozess zeigt, neigen auch (manche) Gerichte zu dieser Sichtweise unser Anwälte, daher ist das eben hier so, wie von mir beschrieben.

Außerdem kann man ja auch bei uns Inhalte "weitevermitteln" (per Link, vielleicht meinte das Dein Anwalt?), aber eben nicht einfach fremde Inhalte einstellen.


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

dazu sage ich jetzt lieber nix....denn in sachen webhost und domain sind wir weltfuehrend...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Die Welt is eine Sache, deutsches Recht (leider) ne ganz andere.

Nochmal: 
Brauchst Dir nur das Heise - Urteil durchzulesen (*ein Urteil eines deutschen Richters,* keine Meinung eines Anwalts!).

Sobald es da ein (in Deutschland) anderes rechtskräftiges Urteil geben sollte, werden wir das auch wieder erlauben, vorher eben nicht.


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

....es ist doch ok thomas...ich mach dir komplimente und versuche zu differenzieren...und zu helfen|wavey:

...das sah doch schon mal ganz anders aus#h:q:q

...zumindest sind meine post rechtlich einwandfrei...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> und zu helfen


Dann bring der deutschem Juristerei/Gesetzgebung mal vernünftiges arbeiten bei )))


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

versuche ich tæglich....


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Moin Thomas,

in den Terms von break.com steht (Obligatorische Anmeldung mit Zustimmung der Terms, wie bei euch):



Your Materials shall not infringe the copyright, trademark, publicity/privacy right or other intellectual property right of any third party.

als auch

*17. Procedure For Making Claims of Copyright*


*Or Intellectual Property Infringement*

We respect the intellectual property of others, and we ask our users to do the same. We may, in appropriate circumstances and at its discretion, disable and/or terminate the accounts of users who may be repeat infringers. If you believe that your work has been copied in a way that constitutes copyright infringement, or your intellectual property rights have been otherwise violated, please provide us with the following information: 


an electronic or physical signature of the person authorized to act on behalf of the owner of the copyright or other intellectual property interest;
a description of the copyrighted work or other intellectual property that you claim has been infringed;
a description of where the material that you claim is infringing is located on the site;
your address, telephone number, and email address;
a statement by you that you have a good faith belief that the disputed use is not authorized by the copyright owner, its agent, or the law;
a statement by you, made under penalty of perjury, that the above information in your notice is accurate and that you are the copyright or intellectual property owner or authorized to act on the copyright or intellectual property owner's behalf
das musste doch eigentlich ausreichen oder ???


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Nachschlag Thomas:

Der Disclaimer von Ezpresso.com schreibt:
Material published on Ezprezzo is submitted by users or free to download on the internet. Most of the material on this site is not made by us. We only collect them and put them in galleries. The Pictures have been gathered from the internet, from free sites, friends, users etc. and are believed to be in the "public domain". If you are the rightfull owner of any material and want it removed please email us with proof and we will remove it immediatly on demand


Sollte doch somit auch ausreichend sein oder ????


Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Jepp, das passt )
Danke fürs raussuchen, hat mir Arbeit gespart.


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...alles einwandfrei...


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

OT beim OT??? kewl...


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jepp, das passt )
> Danke fürs raussuchen, hat mir Arbeit gespart.


 
Kein Problem, gern geschehen und Umstände macht das auch nicht,..,bin ja beruflich immer auf IP :q


gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> und Umstände macht das auch nicht


Uns leider immer schon, wenn man wg. deutscher Juristerei immer auf sonen Schxxß aufpassen muss :-((


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

und ich darf wegen dem sche¨¨ss...heute noch ins buero....

...warum hab ich der rechtsabt. bloss gesagt, dass ich wach bin...


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Oder hat vielleicht der Admin deinen gestrigen "beruflichen" Internet-Traffic deinem Cheffe als Morgenlektüre auf den Schirm gezaubert ???:m...

Was die rechtliche Entwicklung im Net angeht, da schaue ich ab und zu immer mal hier vorbei..

noworkteam


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...so kaffee und kuchen gehen auf mich...

...aber legale fundmeldungen sind immernoch willkommen...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...kann nicht sein nowork....

1. spricht er kein deutsch...
2. habe ich einen server
3. 3lapi´s...zum arbeiten...2 ohne i-net zugang...an den ich arbeite...safty first....


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

aber ausschliessen kann ich es nicht...


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

deshalb vertraue ich unser rechtsabt....


----------



## andre23 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

..und wenn es so sein sollte....dann.....


----------



## J-son (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Dickes Lob an alle,:m

ich schätze diesen Thread werde ich mir teilweise ausdrucken um mein Klo damit zu tapezieren...natürlich nicht ohne die vorangegangene Fundmeldung.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mario563 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Der Hechtfänger ist hier|supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo,
mal wieder was zum Thema:m:
Fundstück des Tages.
5 kg Lachsforelle kurz vor der Landung.Ich habe sie schön lange gedrillt, damit das arme Tier keinen Streß erleidet.
Da soll das Fleisch ja dann auch viel zarter sein.#6
Die wird verspeist,so n lecker Fischchen.(von den Maden)
Gruß
Uwe
:vhttp://img125.*ih.us/img125/6356/imag0949ww8.jpg
Shot with FUJI at 2007-07-05


----------



## esox_105 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

... die lässt sich erstmal die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen ... :q :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Schöner fund..war gestern leider schneider...


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich bin ja noch das Wallerfoto schuldig 
Aus meinem Vereinssee vom Bellyboot aus. Ein Waaaaahnsinnsdrill ähh Gestank.


----------



## andre23 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...schøner dickbauch...


----------



## moped (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> ...schøner dickbauch...


 
Ja, find ich auch, man könnte regelmäßig Fotos machen, bis er explodiert!!!


----------



## Debilofant (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...der Dickbauch ist ein klares Anzeichen für einen vorbildlich schonend durchgeführten Drill. Wer den Fisch releasen will, muss ihm schon die ein oder andere Verschnaufpause gönnen, damit er so richtig tiiiief durch seine Kiemen atmen kann, denn sonst kann es passieren, dass der Fisch vor lauter Erschöpfung völlig entkräftet zum Grund sinkt...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Debilofant schrieb:


> ...der Dickbauch ist ein klares Anzeichen für einen vorbildlich schonend durchgeführten Drill. Wer den Fisch releasen will, muss ihm schon die ein oder andere Verschnaufpause gönnen, damit er so richtig tiiiief durch seine Kiemen atmen kann, denn sonst kann es passieren, dass der Fisch vor lauter Erschöpfung völlig entkräftet zum Grund sinkt...
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h


Ja, man kann einfach nicht vorsichtig genug sein.:m


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe gestern auch was nettes fangen... äh... sagen wir "anlanden" können... Nach knapp 14-tägigem Drill tauchte dieser Bursche hier an der Wasseroberfläche auf:

http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,910578,00.jpg

Ich hatte eigentlich gar keine Kamera dabei, aber irgendwie haben ein paar Presse-Fuzzis das für was besonderes gehalten und mußten gleich ein paar Filme vollknipsen... #d Mir ist soviel Rummel um meine Person ja immer unangenehm |rotwerden, deshalb bin ich auch nicht mit auf dem Bild. Und ich glaube, das Blitzlichtgewitter hat auch dem "Fisch" nicht gut getan, jedenfalls sah er ein wenig ermattet aus... |rolleyes

Schönen Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg

p. s.: ERSTER! :vik: (Hatte gedacht, dass sich schon in der Nacht jemand mit dem "Fang" melden würde.)


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

petri....aus dem høheren norden...


ist das der aus hh???


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> ist das der aus hh???


 
Eben der ist es!

Hilsen fra tyskland!
(Da kann ich ja mal wieder meine paar Brocken Dänisch hervorkramen! Ich bin in "sydslesvig" aufgewachsen und habe das mal spaßeshalber ein wenig an der VHS gelernt.)


----------



## andre23 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

sådan tillykke....håber vi ses, ikke....


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ach, der ist nur wegen dem Blitz so bleich


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

hab da mal ne dumme frage ... wenn ich mit GuFi angle, muss ich dann beim bis anschlagen oder hängt der fisch direckt? hab bis jetzt nur bisse gehabt konnte aber noch keinen verwerten ...


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> hab da mal ne dumme frage ... wenn ich mit GuFi angle, muss ich dann beim bis anschlagen oder hängt der fisch direckt? hab bis jetzt nur bisse gehabt konnte aber noch keinen verwerten ...


musst beim biss natürlich anschlagen.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

bei mir schlucke die fische in immer :vik:


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> Nette barsche denoch sind meine größer ich haben den ultimativen trick
> 
> ich erwichte 2 barsche der eine 49 cm  4.8 pfund un einen 53 mit 5 pfund:m
> 
> jetzt bewerb ich mich beim blinker


petri#6.
gibt es fotos von den dicken gestreiften räubern?


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> bei mir schlucke die fische in immer :vik:


trotzdem schlägt man an wenn man mit gufi oder twister angelt.
sind halt keine naturköder die der fisch schluckt.wenn er den betrug merkt probiert er den köder wieder auszuspucken.darum beim biss sofort anschlagen


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> trotzdem schlägt man an wenn man mit gufi oder twister angelt.



wenn man es nicht tut hat man den Fisch zu 80% verloren.


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

also sobald da etwas ruckelt schlag ich an?


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ich farg mal mein kumpel der hat ein paar


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> also sobald da etwas ruckelt schlag ich an?


jup.sofort anschlagen.


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

okay danke  dann weiß ich auch wieso es nie geklappt hat  naja hab mehr ans angeln mit spinner gedacht ... da isn anschlag ja meistens nicht nötig ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

seit wann das bitte? Immer anschlagen, Raubfischmaul ist wesentlich härter als Friedfisch, da schafft man seltener mit der reinen Kurbelumdrehung was zu reißen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ja aber richtig nicht nur so ein wenig zieh voll durch..vor allem beim Zander angeln

Wenns ruckt,z uppelt oder der Köder beim absinken stehenbleibt voll durchziehen..

mfg Flo


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> ... da isn anschlag ja meistens nicht nötig ...



aber auch sinnvoll - besonders bei zander und hecht


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

also ich schlag überall beim spinnfischen an.egal ob wobbler,spinner,blinker,gufi,twister,zocker.normal oder?
hab ich ja noch nie gehört das es jemand nich tut.wenn man nich anschlägt sitzt der haken meist nich richtig.bei barschen mag das ja ab und zu gut gehen.aber bei zander und hecht wirste mit der methode fische ohne ende verlieren.wenn man gezielt auf barsch angelt stimmt man das gerät halt auf sie ab oder schlägt vorsichtiger an wenn man für barsch zu hartes gerät verwendet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> aber auch sinnvoll - besonders bei zander und hecht



Meine Reden, hab letztens einen Zander versemmelt, habe auch bisschen gepennt, der hat reingehauen ... Bremse donnert los... ich verpenn den Anschlag...


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

also es hat bei mir immer geklappt ... kla n paar ausschlitzer hat jeder ... haben sich aber nie gehäuft! ausser halt beim GuFi angeln! aber werde eure ratschläge befolgen und trotzdem ab sofort sicher gehen und anschlagen!


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> also es hat bei mir immer geklappt ... kla n paar ausschlitzer hat jeder ... haben sich aber nie gehäuft! ausser halt beim GuFi angeln! aber werde eure ratschläge befolgen und trotzdem ab sofort sicher gehen und anschlagen!


dann haste aber noch nich viele zander oder hechte gefangen sag ich einfach mal.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

bei meinem 1.20 m hecht hab ich au ent angschlage:k


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> bei meinem 1.20 m hecht hab ich au ent angschlage:k


klar hat man ab und zu glück.aber anschlagen is sicherer und pflicht beim spinnangeln.wenn hecht oder zander knapp gehakt is und nich geschluckt hat und du machst kein anschlag fällt er mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit ab.barsche haben nen weiches maul.die haken sich oft selber.aber auch dort is anschlagen sicherer.aber halt nich so hart wie bei hecht und zander.ausser man fischt halt nee weiche fürs barschangeln abgestimmte rute.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

abropo zander wie fang ihr zander des schaff ich net un wenn dann nur so welche um die 20 30 cm rum|gr:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Jupp..es gibt auch Barsche Zander usw die sich selber haken selbe gilt auch für Friedfisch aber ich hab noch nie gesehen das Stipper oder Feederangler nicht anschlagen...

Der Anschlag ist Pflicht....

mfg Flo


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Meine Reden, hab letztens einen Zander versemmelt, habe auch bisschen gepennt, der hat reingehauen ... Bremse donnert los... ich verpenn den Anschlag...



spinnfischen am privatteich (profiblinker) und plötzlich geht ein hecht ohne ruck voll in die bremse... nach 5 sek war das schauspiel dann beendet 

spinnfischen am see (mepps lusox) ruck inner rute, mitten im drill ausgestiegen. beim 2. mal direkt beim anschlag (rute zu schwach aufer brust)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Das gehört hier nicht hin schau mal in andere theareds mit Köfi oder Gufi


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> spinnfischen am privatteich (profiblinker) und plötzlich geht ein hecht ohne ruck voll in die bremse... nach 5 sek war das schauspiel dann beendet
> 
> spinnfischen am see (mepps lusox) ruck inner rute, mitten im drill ausgestiegen. beim 2. mal direkt beim anschlag (rute zu schwach aufer brust)


hab dies jahr auch 2 schöne hechte die sicher nen meter hatten verloren weil sie auf weite erntfernung gebissen haben und die scheiss mono zuviel dehnung hatte und der anschlag nich durchgekommen is.jetz wird ersmal neue mono mit weniger dehnung aufgespult.kann mich mit geflochtener einfach nich anfreunden.


----------



## *Homer* (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

wo bleiben denn jetzt die bilder von dem 53 er barsch, barschiboy? ich glaub es erst wenn ich es seh`....*neid*.....mfg *homer*


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

das kann noch bis morgen gehn mein kumpel hat abschlufahrt un kommt gegen abend wieder aber ich geh jetzt dann auf eine lan party

aba wenn ihr mir nicht glaub kauft euch am 17juli den blinker da steh ich dann drinn|wavey:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ganz stark du stehst im Blinker#d#d#d:v


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

warum was ist daran so schlimm|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ganz stark du stehst im Blinker#d#d#d:v


lass ihn doch.muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

was habt ihr alle gegen des heft ich finds lusitg:vik:


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hechte hab ich schon einige gefangen! aber eher auf Posenmontage ... naja hatte halt noch nie wirklich glück das andere Fische ausser Barsche an meine Spinnrute gehen  desshalb kann ich es euch ganich sagen ...


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle gegen des heft ich finds lusitg:vik:


er meint wohl eher weil du die fische getötet hast oder weil du sie im blinker anmelden willst.geht net um die zeitschrift denke ich.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Nix gegen das Heft aber die Leute die z.b mit einem richtig schönem Barsch, auf dem Foto leider tot posen nur in einer schwachsinnigen Tabelle zustehen wo die hälfte eh nicht stimmt....

Sag aber nix mehr dazu sehe das wie fantazia


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> Hechte hab ich schon einige gefangen! aber eher auf Posenmontage ... naja hatte halt noch nie wirklich glück das andere Fische ausser Barsche an meine Spinnrute gehen  desshalb kann ich es euch ganich sagen ...


es ging hier aber ums spinnfischen ohne anschlag.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

achwas es ist halt mal ne super gelegenheit da mein barsch größer ist als der größte von dieser liste das ist mein erster vernünftiger barsch|bigeyes


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

hitparade = kotz (meine meinung)

blinker = ..... *hust*


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

eben ... und ich hab bei den Barschen die bei mir an den Köder gegangen sind nie angeschlagen^^ und hatte trotzdem eine recht gute ausbeiute ... würde mal sagen gut 80-85% hab ich immer landen können ... die einzigsten die ausgeschlitzt sind waren sowieso kleine Barsche wo ich denke das diese den Drilling ganicht in das Maul bekommen können^^ also höchstens 15 cm ^^ und da ist es mir eigentlich auch lieber wenn bei dennen der Haken nicht richtig sitzt um das maul nicht ganz zu zerstören ... naja und die paar Zander die ich aus Spinnrute mit wobbler gefangen hab, haben eigentlich nie fluchtversuche unternommen ... am anfang villeicht n bisschen ... da macht n Barsch von 20 cm n Zander von 40-45cm ganz schön konkurenz  naja und n Zander hab ich noch nie verloren


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

wie gesagt.bei barsch mag die methode aufgrund des weichen mauls ja gut gehen.aber bei hecht und zander kannste das knicken.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Naja ich sehe das so ich hole auch mal den einen oder anderen Barsch mit..so ist es nicht aber definitiv keine so großen..da sie z.b. den besten an das Gewässer angepassten Laich haben und wer so alt ist sollte alleine entscheiden wann er zu sterben hat...

So sei stolz auf deinen schöne Barsch den du dann leider in einer Liste präsentierst.....


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

werde ich auf jedenfall ab jetzt berücksichtigen ... naja aber hier in meinem hausgewässer beissen leider gottes sowieso fasst nur Barsche ... also für dieses Threat n richtiges Paradies!  90% sind Barsche und nicht selten auch richtige Brummer dabei! und ich bin eigentlich noch nie ohne n schönen nachhause gegangen^^ auf Barsch könnte man hier ne Fanggarantie austeilen^^ naja dafür gibt es hier sogut wie garkeine Hechte! Zander und Rapfen sind meiner meinung sehr gut vertreten, wollen aber nicht an den Haken! so manchesmal war ich richtig verzweifelt!!! aber dann steigt meistens n schöner Barsch ein und dann ist man erst mal getröstet


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Gibts bei euch auch forrellen


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ja aber die sind genauso selten wie Hechte ... sind aber auch schon schöne rausgeholt worden! nur wer es gezieht auf Forelle abgesehen hat sollte es lieber woanders versuchen! sind eher beifänge ... ich selbst hab auch noch keine gefangen ... aber Stipper oder Karpfenangler kommen hier genauso auf ihre kosten! super weißfisch bestand! genauso sind dicke Karpfen und schleien nicht selten! aber ich habs mehr auf die gestachelten Räuber abgesehen!


----------



## bamse34 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ich glaub ich hab von Barschiboy in den letzten Tagen schon was gelesen, da wird sich wohl bald jemand drum kümmern!:q:q#6#6


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Probier mal en richitg schwere blinker un lass in genau vor einem busch laut aufknallen so fang cih imme rmeine hechte weil das erzeugt ein beiß reflex und du bekommst die aufmerksamkeit von ihm


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> so fang cih imme rmeine hechte weil das erzeugt ein beiß reflex und du bekommst die aufmerksamkeit von ihm



Ich glaube, der Thread heißt aktuelle Barschfänge.....


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab von Barschiboy in den letzten Tagen schon was gelesen, da wird sich wohl bald jemand drum kümmern!:q:q#6#6


hab seine threads mal angeguckt.was der alles an einem weekend machen will.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104825
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104829
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=104826

alle themen heute erstellt.und alles will er an einem weekend machen.
wenn das mal kein fake account is.anders kann ich mir das nich erklären.


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

also hier gibt es sogut wie kaum büsche die übers wasser Ragen! ausser in den kleineren Yachhäfen ... ich glaub ich habs noch ganich gesagt ich rede von einem kanal. desshalb gibt es nur sehr sehr wenige reviere für Hechte! relativ wenig struktur. obwohl für einen Kanal ist es wieder recht viel! was würdest ihr den empfehlen um giziehlt auf diche Barsche bzw. Zander zu angeln? also das man die kleineren Barsche eigebntlich ganicht mehr an den Haken bekommt


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

bei barschen klappt das auch#6


----------



## GoldRapper (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

was sind den deiner meinung schwere blinker? denke du redest von größeren Modellen oder? aber welche größe ist für Barsche richtig und nicht zu groß,  wenn man geziehlt auf dickbarsche angeln möchte? und was haltet ihr von der Spiro methode mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm?


----------



## bamse34 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

alle themen heute erstellt.und alles will er an einem weekend machen.
wenn das mal kein fake account is.anders kann ich mir das nich erklären.[/quote]

Ich wette der war die letzten tage schon öfter da! Ganz sicher ein Fake!! Hieß er nicht auch mal miele??|kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ich wette der war die letzten tage schon öfter da! Ganz sicher ein Fake!! Hieß er nicht auch mal miele??|kopfkrat[/quote]jo.zuerst latino chico und dann miele.könnte er echt wieder sein.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Danke ich bin ciherlich kein fake acount habe am wochen ende wett fischen un bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll 3 tage lang un ich möchte mal jeden tag was anderes probieren


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Bisher sind 4 Seiten zugelabert und haben mit dem eigentlichen Thread nix mehr zu tun.

Der Thread heißt "Aktuelle Barschfänge" und nicht....welchen Köder soll ich nehmen? Wer ist ein Fake?.......


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> Danke ich bin ciherlich kein fake acount habe am wochen ende wett fischen un bin mir nicht sicher was ich machen soll 3 tage lang un ich möchte mal jeden tag was anderes probieren


is klar.bei 3 sonen erstellten themen an einem tag kann ich dich irgendwie nich wirklich ernst nehmen|rolleyes.aber egal.genug off-topic.


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ich wollt mich nur informiere das ich auch was fang 

Ich fang meine Barsche mit einemm meps


----------



## bamse34 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

So ich fahr jetzt zum Angeln! Zwar auf Aal und nicht auf 
Barsch sollte ich aber einen kleinen Stachelritter erwischen poste ich es hier!#h Desweiteren hoffe ich das jemand die Mods aufmerksam macht damit der kleine Nerver wieder gesperrt wird! Ich weiß leider nicht wie das geht? Nur über PN? Danke demjenigen!!
Schönen Gruß von der Förde


----------



## Barschiboy (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

ihr müsst mcih nciht sperre lasse ich meld mich freiwillig ab ich geh in ien anderes forum wo ich willkomme bin|krach:


----------



## Hechtchris (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Barschiboy schrieb:


> ihr müsst mcih nciht sperre lasse ich meld mich freiwillig ab ich geh in ien anderes forum wo ich willkomme bin|krach:



Tschüss wird sicher keiner traurig sein


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Ich wollte jetzt was sagen, aber ich glaub, ich lass es lieber... |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Justhon (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werds morgen auch mal auf Barsch versuchen, und wollts mit kleinen Zockern/Spinnern oder Twistern versuchen.

Welche Köder/Köderfarben gehn zurzeit gut?


Petri Heil wünscht Justus|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



Justhon schrieb:


> Welche Köder/Köderfarben gehn zurzeit gut?



Was bringt es Dir zu wissen welche Köderfarben in dem Gewässer XY gut gehen?
Wenn ich Dir sage, das hier momentan Brauntöne gut gehen, muss das ja noch lange nicht an Deinem Gewässer auch der Fall sein.....


----------



## Justhon (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was bringt es Dir zu wissen welche Köderfarben in dem Gewässer XY gut gehen?
> Wenn ich Dir sage, das hier momentan Brauntöne gut gehen, muss das ja noch lange nicht an Deinem Gewässer auch der Fall sein.....




Hm...hast ja Recht. Ich wollt nur ne ungefähre Richtlinie haben...


Zur Info: Das Gewässer is n Fluss, an der Stelle aber mit (sehr) wenig/mittlerer Strömung. (Staustufe!).

Das Wasser ist geschätzte 3m tief, recht trübe und in der Nähe sind Krautbänke.

MfG


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Tja, da kann ich dir leider nur eines sagen: AUSPROBIEREN! Da die Vorlieben der Fische nicht nur von Gewässer zu Gewässer, sondern auch von Tageszeit zu tageszeit, von Wetter zu Wetter und vlt. sogar nach "individueller Laune" der einzelnen Barsch- Exemplare ( ja, ich weiss, war jetzt n bisschen überspitzt formuliert ) variieren, kann man das nicht pauschalisieren. Also heisst es, du hast das Vergnügen, die ganze Farbpalette auszutesten: Aber generell kann man sagen, dass silberfarbene spinner, oder welche in Gold mit roten streifen meistens gut gefangen haben, damit du mal was hast, womit du "anfangen" kannst


----------



## Justhon (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2007*

Okay, dankeschön. Jetz hab ich was zum 'Anfangen', 
und ich werds durchtesten. Ich müsste genug Köder haben, und 2 Dosen Tauwürmer. Da wird sich (hoffentlich) was machen lassen. Danke.=)

Achja, ganz vergessen: An alle Barschfäner nen dickes Petri


----------



## Steph75 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Meine Güte.Was für ein sinnfreies Gesülze hier


----------



## duck_68 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Meine Güte.Was für ein sinnfreies Gesülze hier





Dafür hat der Thread ja auch seinen entsprechenden Namen :q:q:q


"Austobzimmer"|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Genau, Martin .-)))


----------



## hotte50 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Donnerwetter.....diesmal also kein kapitaler "45erLatschenHecht" :q:q:q:q


----------



## PulheimerHecht (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ne ich fang auch kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri

|wavey:


----------



## Mario563 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



PulheimerHecht schrieb:


> ne ich fang auch kleine |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> |wavey:


aber wo ist denn der "vergleichslatschen" ????


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Wow mal ein nicht vergammelter Fisch und deine Hände sehen auch wieder ziemlich jung aus

Petri Heil


----------



## Mario563 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wow mal ein nicht vergammelter Fisch und deine Hände sehen auch wieder ziemlich jung aus
> 
> Petri Heil


#r|good:


----------



## esox82 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und die füsse sehen kleiner aus


----------



## Steph75 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mensch,PulheimerHecht,der lebt ja noch


----------



## Case (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Nu lasst mal gut sein...

Case


----------



## Dennert (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Case schrieb:


> Nu lasst mal gut sein...
> 
> Case


 
Echt mal. Das Ganze hat schon nen Bart von hier bis Mexico |rolleyes


----------



## Rotaugen Max (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Dennert schrieb:


> Echt mal. Das Ganze hat schon nen Bart von hier bis Mexico |rolleyes


 
Wenn nicht noch länger...

Aber die Story ist einfach zu genial |muahah:


----------



## andre23 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

also hier in dk ist er noch nicht angekommen...wer den schaden hat.....


----------



## hippos (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



Drag schrieb:


> Etschuldigt erst mal das es keine oe's, ae's & ue's gibt, da ich hier im Urlaub bin und aus einem Cafe schreibe:q
> Da es hier erlaubt ist mit lebendem Koederfisch zu angeln wollte ich mir paar Tipps von den Experten holen.
> Wie hakt ihr sie?
> Was fuer einen Schwimmer nehmt ihr?
> ...



Ich finde es eine Sauerei mit lebendem Köderfischen zu fischen.
Ob es im Ausland teileise erlaubt ist oder nicht,spielt dabei
keine Rolle.:v


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*

Hi,

verstehe denn Sinn auch nicht denn ein toter Fisch ist doch eine leichtere Beute als ein flüchtender Fisch an der Pose....

mfg Flo


----------



## *Homer* (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*

Also echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is doch echt nicht normal des es immer noch menschen ( ausgerechnet Angler) gibt, die eine Fisch lebendig auf einen haken stecken !!! das is doch nicht normal, das ist krank!!!!!!!!
Auch noch unter die Haut und durch die Kiemen also das ist doch unmenschlich!!! das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu un!!!! 
Das ist eckelhaft, grausam, wiederlich und einfach gestört! meine Meinung::v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
Also echt das sich so ein Angler nicht schähmt!!! nja ....also echt .........


----------



## NorbertF (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



hippos schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Sauerei mit lebendem Köderfischen zu fischen.
> Ob es im Ausland teileise erlaubt ist oder nicht,spielt dabei
> keine Rolle.:v



was heisst schon teilweise, es ist fast überall erlaubt.
Warum auch nicht. Sauerei ists sicher keine, nur ein wenig doof 
Auf Gummi beissts viel besser.


----------



## Willi90 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dafür hat der Thread ja auch seinen entsprechenden Namen :q:q:q
> 
> 
> "Austobzimmer"|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:




Man man so spontan meine raktion auch war...aber ich lag mit den tipp an den eröffne dieses theards doch ziehmlich gut als ich gesagt habe das "austobzimmer" gut past. :m


----------



## Willi90 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



*Homer* schrieb:


> Also echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is doch echt nicht normal des es immer noch menschen ( ausgerechnet Angler) gibt, die eine Fisch lebendig auf einen haken stecken !!! das is doch nicht normal, das ist krank!!!!!!!!
> Auch noch unter die Haut und durch die Kiemen also das ist doch unmenschlich!!! das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu un!!!!
> Das ist eckelhaft, grausam, wiederlich und einfach gestört! meine Meinung::v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
> Also echt das sich so ein Angler nicht schähmt!!! nja ....also echt .........





Wen ich ehrlich bin find ich dabei nichts besonderes. Ich finde es sogar irgendwie schade das es in D nicht erlaubt ist. Naja, Gesetz ist Gesetz.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



*Homer* schrieb:


> Also echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is doch echt nicht normal des es immer noch menschen ( ausgerechnet Angler) gibt, die eine Fisch lebendig auf einen haken stecken !!! das is doch nicht normal, das ist krank!!!!!!!!
> Auch noch unter die Haut und durch die Kiemen also das ist doch unmenschlich!!! das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu un!!!!
> Das ist eckelhaft, grausam, wiederlich und einfach gestört! meine Meinung::v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
> Also echt das sich so ein Angler nicht schähmt!!! nja ....also echt .........




|gaehn:|gaehn:  .... und Deine Schnitzel pflückst Du vom nächsten Baum....  

Da finde ich die Tiertransporte duch ganz Europa, nur um Kosten zu sparen, viel grausamer, als mit dem lebenden Köfi zu angeln....

Übrigens sehr schön anzusehen die ganzen "Kotz-Smileys" #6#6|uhoh:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm.
War für mich die schönste Angelzeit, als Jugendlicher mit Lebendem auf Hecht pirschen. Dagegen empfinde Kunstköderfischen als langweilig. Fische, die nicht gebissen wurden, konnten auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Schaut mal ins wallerforumpunktkomm, da fischen Tausende mit Lebendem, da der Waller sich nur wenig für Leichen interessiert. Hängt mit seinen Sensoren zusammen. Also nicht gleich durchdrehen. Sobald ein Fisch gebissen hat und am Haken hängt ist er auch nur ein Lebender, wobei ein echter Lebender natürlich etwas länger "gedrillt" wird. Fische sind auch keine Säugetiere und auch keine Menschen.


----------



## woernser1965 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich bin auch mit dem Lebenden gross geworden und trauere heute noch das es verboten wurde. Für mich war es auch die schönste Angelmethode.  Muss aber dazusagen das ich damals auch nur durch Oberlippe-Nasenloch angeködert habe, weil mir durch Schwanz oder Rücken zu grausam war #d. Eine Geschichte über die ich heute noch lachen muss : Ich hatte eine kleine Brasse auf Hecht angeködert. Nebenher stippte ich auf Köderfische. Irgendwann kam die Hechtpose meiner Weissfischpose gefährlich nahe. Um Schnursalat zu vermeiden, wollte ich schon die Weissfischpose wegziehen, da hatte ich einen Biss auf der Weissfischpose und dachte : den nimmste noch mit :q. Und dann hing meine angeköderte kleine Brasse am Weissfischhaken :q. Nicht irgendwo gerissen sondern so wie es sich gehört am Maul ......schön gehakt neben dem riesigen Hechthaken |bigeyes. So Gestresst und voller Schmerzen kann sie nicht gewesen sein. |kopfkrat . 
Seitdem glaube ich das es den Köderfischen lieber wäre sie dürften nach dem Angeln wieder in ihr Element zurück, als heute sofort eine auf die Nuss zu bekommen.
Aber Fragen können wir sie ja nicht..........................#c


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



*Homer* schrieb:


> Also echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is doch echt nicht normal des es immer noch menschen ( ausgerechnet Angler) gibt, die eine Fisch lebendig auf einen haken stecken !!! das is doch nicht normal, das ist krank!!!!!!!!
> Auch noch unter die Haut und durch die Kiemen also das ist doch unmenschlich!!! das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu un!!!!
> Das ist eckelhaft, grausam, wiederlich und einfach gestört! meine Meinung::v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
> Also echt das sich so ein Angler nicht schähmt!!! nja ....also echt .........


 
Achne , und was ist mit dem Fisch der an deiner Angel hängt , der voller Stress und Angst um sein Leben kämpft? Nur um hinterher aus Spaß an der Freude wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Oder der nachher im Kochtopf landet obwohl du nahrungstechnisch auf ihn nicht angewiesen bist? Was ist mit diesem Fisch? Ist der in Sachen Tierschutz weniger Wert als der Köderfisch?
Da du ja anscheinend den Banner des Tierschutzes aufrecht in den Wind hälst , laß doch bitte wenn du da nächstemal ans Wasser fährst die Angel zu haus. Nicht das jemand auf den Gedanken kommt und dir Heuchelei und Doppelmoral vorwirft.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Koefimontage (lebed)*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Achne , und was ist mit dem Fisch der an deiner Angel hängt , der voller Stress und Angst um sein Leben kämpft? Nur um hinterher aus Spaß an der Freude wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Oder der nachher im Kochtopf landet obwohl du nahrungstechnisch auf ihn nicht angewiesen bist? Was ist mit diesem Fisch? Ist der in Sachen Tierschutz weniger Wert als der Köderfisch?
> Da du ja anscheinend den Banner des Tierschutzes aufrecht in den Wind hälst , laß doch bitte wenn du da nächstemal ans Wasser fährst die Angel zu haus. Nicht das jemand auf den Gedanken kommt und dir Heuchelei und Doppelmoral vorwirft.




#6#6|good:

Es wäre wirklich manchmal besser, wenn einige vor dem Drücken der "Enter" Taste ihren verzapften Mist nochmal durchlesen würden, als ihn mit 50 Kotz-Smilys zu "garnieren"


----------



## Case (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Naja,
Durch die Kiemen oder unter der Haut durchgezogen....|kopfkrat

Also das find ich, selbst als Befürworter des lebenden Köderfisches, für unnötig...mindestens.

Case


----------



## NorbertF (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Case schrieb:


> Naja,
> Durch die Kiemen oder unter der Haut durchgezogen....|kopfkrat
> 
> Also das find ich, selbst als Befürworter des lebenden Köderfisches, für unnötig...mindestens.
> ...



Das stimmt. Soviel Verstand sollte jeder haben sowas nicht zu tun. Ist aber leider nicht so, von daher ists ganz ok dass bei uns ein Komplettverbot herrscht.


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Zurückblickend, habe ich sicherlich keinerlei moralische Gewissensbisse, die mir meine Fischerei mit leb. Köfi bringen könnten.
Unterm Strich finde ich es gut das es nicht mehr erlaubt ist, sonst würden antiquierte Vorstellungen unserer Altvorderen evt. zum Nachahmen einladen. Fischen mit Köfi war früher gleichbedeutend für viele Angler mit der Tatsache, das man sich nach dem Anbiss erstmal ne Zigarette raucht, und wartet bis der Köfi gut verdaut ist, bis man den Anschlag setzt und über die Eingeweide drillt.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## woernser1965 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Dart schrieb:


> Zurückblickend, habe ich sicherlich keinerlei moralische Gewissensbisse, die mir meine Fischerei mit leb. Köfi bringen könnten.
> Unterm Strich finde ich es gut das es nicht mehr erlaubt ist, sonst würden antiquierte Vorstellungen unserer Altvorderen evt. zum Nachahmen einladen. Fischen mit Köfi war früher gleichbedeutend für viele Angler mit der Tatsache, das man sich nach dem Anbiss erstmal ne Zigarette raucht, und wartet bis der Köfi gut verdaut ist, bis man den Anschlag setzt und über die Eingeweide drillt.
> Gruss Reiner#h


Da geb ich dir schon recht...|supergri
Aber das sieht man doch mit dem toten Köfi genauso.......fressen lassen bis zum geht nicht mehr.....


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Aber das sieht man doch mit dem toten Köfi genauso.......fressen lassen bis zum geht nicht mehr.....


Ich denke das resultiert heuzutage eher aus Unwiissenheit als aus Vorsatz.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Dart schrieb:


> ..........Unterm Strich finde ich es gut das es nicht mehr erlaubt ist, ........


 
Naja gut............ zumindest wenn ich darann denke wie einige Leute mit den Fischen umgegangen sind ist es mir ganz recht so wie es jetzt ist. Zumal es ja genügend Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Dart (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Zumal es ja genügend Alternativen gibt.


Jo......und  auch sehr fängige Alternativen#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Willi90 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Darf ich mal fragen welche das beim Waller fischen wären?


----------



## Starcrunch (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Case schrieb:


> _Naja,_
> _Durch die Kiemen oder unter der Haut durchgezogen....|kopfkrat_
> 
> _Also das find ich, selbst als Befürworter des lebenden Köderfisches, für unnötig...mindestens._
> ...





NorbertF schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Soviel Verstand sollte jeder haben sowas nicht zu tun. Ist aber leider nicht so, von daher ists ganz ok dass bei uns ein Komplettverbot herrscht.


Da sind wir uns wieder mal einig Norbert #6
Wenn man meint unbedingt mit lebenden Köfis zu fischen ist das eine Sache.
Aber sich dann solche abartigen Sachen wie oben beschrieben einfallen lässt, is ja wohl mehr wie daneben.
Solchen Leuten sollte man vielleicht mal demonstrieren, wie es sich anfühlt, nen Stahlvorfach durch den Finger gezogen zu bekommen.....


----------



## NorbertF (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welche das beim Waller fischen wären?



Kunstköder natürlich. Welse beissen prima auf Gummis, Blinker, Wobbler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Macht mir auf jeden Fall mehr Spass mit Kunst, fängiger ist aber beim Waller klar der lebende Köfi.
Als "sinnigste" Alternative bei der Fängigkeit sehe ich da ein richtig angebotenes Tauwurmbündel oder einen "Zopf" aus Fetzen.


----------



## J-son (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Es gibt auch ab und an bei ebay mal Welszöpfe.
Die Dinger sind aus Aalhaut hergestellt, gibts natürlich in verschiedenen Gewichten und Grössen...hatte selbst noch nicht das Glück einen zu erwischen (genau wie mit den Simpsons-Wobblern), aber wenn man regelmässig auf Aal ansitzt (und weiss wie man Leder gerbt), kann man sich so'n Teil auch selbst bauen. Die Teile haben ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit mit einem Octopus, machen einen sehr fängigen Eindruck.


GRZ:
J@Y

EDIT: hab' grad' bei DICK Wels-und Karpfenleder (unter "Materialien") gefunden, damit dürfte man besagte Zöpfe ganz gut selber herstellen können.


----------



## moped (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Die Dinger sind aus Aalhaut hergestellt


 
Hi J-son,

stinkt das nicht gottserbärmlich wenn das Ding naß wird? Das ist dann wohl ein Köder für echt harte Typen|bigeyes!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## J-son (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hehe...keinen Schimmer, ich hatte ja wohlgemerkt noch nie so einen Zopf.
Aber wenn er fängt, komm ich mit dem Gestank klar=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Off Topic: Macht ihr den Schwanz irgendwie zusätzlich fest?



Viagra...oder Sekundenkleber

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

In deinem Alter schon? Krass krass  Brauch ich noch nicht


----------



## Raabiat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht...?
> 
> Hat ein ü 2m Waller Veit mit seinem Wobbler verwechselt? :q:q:q



Hör uff zu lästern, der gibt grad ne Pressekonferenz :q#h


----------



## profifischer (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Der muss gerade Fische drillen.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



profifischer schrieb:


> Der muss gerade Fische drillen.:q


Das geht doch jetzt auf der Wiese, bei dem Regen. |rolleyes


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das geht doch jetzt auf der Wiese, bei dem Regen. |rolleyes


Wie war das nochmal mit dem KUHWIESENWALLER????:q


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Oha, da wurde mal wieder kräftig verschoben, warum auch immer#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Offtopic vielleicht??
Ja, denke deswegen hab ich das gemacht..
))


----------



## Mario563 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic vielleicht??
> Ja, denke deswegen hab ich das gemacht..
> ))


Na Thomas dann mal viel spass beim verschieben aller Offtopic Posts im AB...


----------



## J-son (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



J-son schrieb:


> Viagra...oder Sekundenkleber
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



Och schade...fand das humoristisch absolut passend.|rolleyes
Vorlage-->verwandelt!
Und der Sekundenkleber war immerhin ernstgemeint...#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## NorbertF (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

 Da isser im Austobzimmer, da komm ich mal grad dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



			
				Mario563  schrieb:
			
		

> Na Thomas dann mal viel spass beim verschieben aller Offtopic Posts im AB...


Alle gehn mich ja nix an - aber beim Fangmeldungsthread will ich schon, dass der nicht zugelabert wird - siehe Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre.

Muss man nicht mögen, aber sich dran halten, und zudem bleibt ja alles erhalten...


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@Promachos

Petri zum schönen Hecht!
der Gufi kommt mir bekannt vor...Kopyto 8 cm Perweiß/schwarz?


----------



## Promachos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Wallerschreck

Jep, der Kandidat hat den Gufi richtig bestimmt. Dieses Kopyto-Modell heißt bei mir in meinem Fangbuch übrigens "Veit"|supergri

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ziegenbein (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri zum wunderschönen Hecht !!!

Die Rute kommt mir bekannt vor: Quantum Crypton Manie "die gute alte"


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Wallerschreck
> 
> Jep, der Kandidat hat den Gufi richtig bestimmt. Dieses Kopyto-Modell heißt bei mir in meinem Fangbuch übrigens "Veit"|supergri
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Jupp  bei mir steht auch immer "gefangen auf: Veit" :q


----------



## J-son (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alle gehn mich ja nix an - aber beim Fangmeldungsthread will ich schon, dass der nicht zugelabert wird - siehe Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre.



...und wieso werden dann nicht alle OT-Posts im Fangmeldungsthread gelöscht?|kopfkrat Meiner hatte wenigstens noch etwas sinnigen Gehalt (Sekundenkleber)...|wavey:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Weil ich nicht immer alles auch gleich mitkriege, falls Du noch was gefunden hast, schick mir die Postingnummer.....


----------



## J-son (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ich nicht immer alles auch gleich mitkriege, falls Du noch was gefunden hast, schick mir die Postingnummer.....



Nöö...ich bin doch keine Petze!

Jus' kiddin':
J@Y


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Höhö bei mir konnte ich nur auf ''Veit'' fangen


----------



## Raabiat (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich hab noch nie was auf Veit gefangen....meine Veits hängen/bauemln alle irgendwo in Bäumen an den stärksten Ästen.....hoppla....was für ein makaberer Satz


----------



## Promachos (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Petri zum wunderschönen Hecht !!!
> 
> Die Rute kommt mir bekannt vor: Quantum Crypton Manie "die gute alte"



Du hast gute Augen|supergri!

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Mission!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hi Dietmar,

Gratulation zum schönen Hecht!!

Will es Heute mal in Ebing versuchen...

Martin


----------



## Promachos (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo Martin,

ich hoffe, du hattest Erfolg. Bin heute nachmittag wahrscheinlich wieder in ULB. Vielleicht sehn wir uns in den nächsten Tagen mal. Wäre schön.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## olafson (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> In deinem Alter schon? Krass krass  Brauch ich noch nicht


 
sei froh norbert :q, hast nur noch 2 jahre :q
mfg olafson


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Nana, ich glaub ich "hab noch länger"


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nana, ich glaub ich "hab noch länger"



Was soll'n das heissen..? Meiner ist 3,30, Deiner bloss 2,70, oder?:m


----------



## wallek (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Na wenn das die Bordferkelfahnderin mitkriegt dann viel Spass!!!!

Ich sag nur TATÜTATATATÜTATA!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



J-son schrieb:


> Was soll'n das heissen..? Meiner ist 3,30, Deiner bloss 2,70, oder?:m



Ah drum musst du ihn mit Viagra tunen 
Auf die Länge kommts ja nicht an, sondern auf die Dicke...du brauchst mehr Wurfgewicht :vik:


----------



## Case (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Länger ist schicker,
aber besser ist dicker.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bin ich froh, dass es diesen Thread gibt und das nicht in den allgemeinen Angelthemen landet ))
Kann noch spannend werden die näxten Jahre...


----------



## J-son (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich werd's bestimmt noch öfter sagen:

ich liebe diesen Thread!  =)


----------



## Willi90 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ist ja auch passend zu deinem totenkopf  hehehe


----------



## J-son (1. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch passend zu deinem totenkopf  hehehe



Also...DEN hab' ich nicht verstanden...!|kopfkrat


----------



## Willi90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Naja, bei den Hitzigen Gesprächen die man eigendlich schon fast als Streit bezeichnen kann,  ist das eingefügte bild von dir Passend  Aber lustig gehts hier trotzdem zu


----------



## J-son (1. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Jo, ist auch alles weitestgehend lustig gemeint (wenigstens in den letzten Postings)...allerdings setzt sich der Thread ja aus den "unqualifizierten Äusserungen" (wie sie mein Klassenlehrer immer genannt hat) aus anderen Threads zusammen; da kann schon auch mal irgendwo der ein der andere ernstgemeinte Kommentar dabei sein...=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Solche Mittagspausen hätte ich auch gerne..meine Güte Veit



Da sieht man wieder wie mit der Kreatur Fisch umgegangen wird!!:v
Du weist schon was ich meine!

Gruß west


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder wie mit der Kreatur Fisch umgegangen wird!!:v
> Du weist schon was ich meine!
> 
> Gruß west



ne sorry, ich weiss nichts, ich hab nichts verbrochen und ich will auch nichts wissen? Ich hab ein ? über dem Kopf.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ne sorry, ich weiss nichts, ich hab nichts verbrochen und ich will auch nichts wissen? Ich hab ein ? über dem Kopf.


Verstehe ich jetzt aber auch nicht.....;+

Perti Veit Klasse Fänge.
Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Bild in der Angelwoche....


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> *Supersommertag an der Saale*
> 
> Ich war heute um die Mittagszeit mal schnell runter an die Saale geradelt um dort mein Glück mit kleinen Wobblern auf Döbel und diverse Beifänge zu versuchen. Ok, ich gebs ja zu, eigentlich war ich eher auf die Beifänge scharf.
> Also gings bei 30 Grad + Sonnenschein mit Badehose ins erfrischende Nass und ein Manns Baby-Wobbler (6 cm) landete in den Fluten. Nach etwa zehn Minuten war bis auf zwei Fehlattacken noch nichts passiert. Hmm, das war schon ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Döbel nicht wirklich hungrig sind, dann war die Rute aber doch endlich krumm. Erst dachte ich an einen großen Dickkopf, aber dieser Widerstand war dann doch zu stark und so konnte ich nach einem rasanten Drill, in dem der Gegner alles gab, meinen bislang größten Rapfen von 76 cm landen.
> ...



WENN DU KEINE VERWENDUNG FÜR DEN FISCH HAST; WARUM ANGELST DU DANN?
Muss man so einen Fisch erst mal auf den trockenen Steinboden legen um ihm zu fotografieren.:v:v
Und anschließend wird er mit der abgestreiften Schleimschicht wieder zurückgesetzt!#q#q
*Eine super große Leistung hast du da vollbracht!*
#r

Gruß west


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Machs besser!!!!
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> WENN DU KEINE VERWENDUNG FÜR DEN FISCH HAST; WARUM ANGELST DU DANN?


 
Willst Du jetzt eine C & R Diskussion provozieren.
Das müssen wir nicht wirklich schon wieder haben...#q


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ne sorry, ich weiss nichts, ich hab nichts verbrochen und ich will auch nichts wissen? Ich hab ein ? über dem Kopf.



Weist jetzt was ich meine.
Das Thema hatten wir schon mal!
Gruß west


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Mann na dann löse du mal mit einer Hand den haken, hole eine Kamera und mach ein Foto das alles mit einem Wels auf dem Schoss...

Hehe...na dann viel Spaß bei dem Lunch eines z.B. 1,10m Hechtes....


----------



## fishingchamp (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

da fängt veit (mal wieder  ) so nen tollen fisch und du versucht in schlecht zu machen...ich will dich mal mit so nem fisch sehen...willst du den die ganze zeit mit einer hand in die höhe halten und die zange etc. rausholen? soll er jetzt beim döbelangeln ne abhakmatte für wels mitschleppen?

MFG
felix

ach riesen PETRI!!!


----------



## polli (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Gehts mal wieder los...?

Gut. Sehr schön....

Ich mag dieses Regelmäßige.

Daran kann man sich orientieren. Das macht die Menschheit schon immer:
Mondphasen, Ebbe und Flut, Tag/ Nacht, Jahreszeiten.
Und jetzt kommt als Konstante noch das "Veitangeifen" und "CuR"-disskusionen im A.R.S 2007-Fred.
Immer dann, wenn die Leute nicht angeln gehn...
Schön, dass die Menschheit noch Feindbilder hat.


Ansonsten:
Geil, Veit.
Ich glaub ich lad mich mal ein bei dir...:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon mal!


 
Das Thema haben wir andauernd, und ich gehe mal davon aus, das Thomas diese Postings hier nicht lange drin lassen wird.


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das Thema haben wir andauernd, und ich gehe mal davon aus, das Thomas diese Postings hier nicht lange drin lassen wird.


 

deswegen sollten wir dem veit gratulieren,denn er hat es verdient und den anderen ignorieren,denn der hat das verdient!
mfg Andy


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich hab hier nix von C&R geschrieben!
Wie geht’s dem Fisch mit abgestreifter Schleimschicht?
Aber solche Sachen interessieren euch nicht Hauptsache ein gutes Foto!
Gruß west


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@West
Darf ich Dich mal aus einem anderen Tröt zitieren:

"...setzte aber die meisten Fische auch zurück, bis auf einige für den Eigenbedarf."

Das widerspricht sich jetzt irgendwie, oder..


----------



## bennie (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nix von C&R geschrieben!
> Wie geht’s dem Fisch mit abgestreifter Schleimschicht?
> Aber solche Sachen interessieren euch nicht Hauptsache ein gutes Foto!
> Gruß west



soll ich dir mal ganz ehrlich sagen was ich von dir halte oder kannst du dir das schon denken .....

freue mich das hier gleich schön im parallel-thread wiederzufinden.


@veit: klasse sache, bei dem wetter war mir selbst im freibad noch zu warm .... und dann ein welsdrill. die rapfen sind ebenfalls echte kaliber muss ich sagen!! schade dass es solche fische hier nicht gibt.#6#6#6


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> @West
> Darf ich Dich mal aus einem anderen Tröt zitieren:
> 
> "...setzte aber die meisten Fische auch zurück, bis auf einige für den Eigenbedarf."
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> @West
> Darf ich Dich mal aus einem anderen Tröt zitieren:
> 
> "...setzte aber die meisten Fische auch zurück, bis auf einige für den Eigenbedarf."
> ...



Das wieder spricht auch seinem Benutzerbild:v|kopfkrat#6


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Das wieder spricht sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.
In der Regel nehme ich meine Fische mit.
Wenn ich es aber verantworten kann dass der Fisch unbeschadet ist setzte ich auch mal zurück.
Kann ich das nicht, wird der Fisch mitgenommen. Untermassige nicht Lebensfähige werden getötet und kommen dahin zurück wo er vorher hergekommen ist.
Und im obrigen Fall hätte ich es nicht verantworten können!

Gruß west


----------



## arn0r (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

das war einfach nur der pure neid, wollte wohl versuchen ein paar leute aufzuhetzen #d


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



arn0r schrieb:


> das war einfach nur der pure neid, wollte wohl versuchen ein paar leute aufzuhetzen #d


 
dem stimme ich zu


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Und was ist mit meinem Bild?
Die beiden wurden nach dem Fang getötet und nach dem Foto gegessen!

Gruß west


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Danke für die Petris, Leute! Und Dank auch an die, die sich für mich stark gemacht haben.

@ west1: Du hast irgendwie sogar recht, man hätte es besser machen können... 

ABER andererseits frag ich mich, wie du in der Situation gehandelt hättest. Den Wels gleich abgeschlagen und dann fotografiert? Ok, das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen, die für mich aber nicht in Frage kam, weil -mal abgesehen dass sie eh nicht alle gerne Fisch essen- ein Großteil meiner Family gerade im Urlaub ist und ich so einen Wels allein nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann.
Oder hättest du garkein Foto gemacht, weil das Ufer an der Angelstelle betoniert ist? - Das nehme ich dir nicht ab, wenn ich mir dein Benutzerbild anschaue. Zum einen bin ich mir sicher, dass ein so großer Fisch den Landgang auf steinigem Boden locker übersteht und zum anderen sag ich dir auch ganz ehrlich, dass ich von einem solchen Fang schon ein halbwegs gutes Foto haben möchte,immerhin wars der bisher zweitgrößte in meinem Leben. Nicht um jeden Preis, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es in diesem Fall noch vertretbar war, sonst hätte ich die Bilder nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Justhon (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hört das Streiten auf!|krach:|krach::m


Petri Veit, echt ein toller Fisch! Ich staune immer über deine Fände, ihr müsst ja tolle Gewässer haben! (Und tolle Angler:q)

Man hätts besser machen können, aber alleine isses doch sehr schwierig!

MfG


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris, Leute!
> 
> @ west1: Du hast irgendwie sogar recht, man hätte es besser machen können...
> 
> ...


 

du brauchst dich sicherlich nicht zu rechtfertigen!
meiner meinung nach hast du das super gemacht und es ist immer wieder toll deine berichte zu lesen und deine fänge zu bewunderen!
und der wels wird das sicherlich überstehen!

also nochmals ein dickes petri von mir und ich hoffe weiterhin so tolle fotoberichte von dir lesen zu dürfen!
mfg Andy


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nix von C&R geschrieben!
> Wie geht’s dem Fisch mit abgestreifter Schleimschicht?
> Aber solche Sachen interessieren euch nicht Hauptsache ein gutes Foto!
> Gruß west



dem gehts besser als deinen Hechte auf deinem Avatar. hatten wir wirklich schonmal. Thomas walte deines Amtes


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hallo Veit

Ich hätte den Fisch genauso ans Land gezogen wie du.
Anders wäre es auch gar nicht gegangen. Und hätte mich gefreut wie ein (was weis ich)
Aber ich hätte in getötet und anschließend  auch fotografiert.
Und zum verwerten: Es gibt bestimmt auch Nachbarn die sich über ein Welsfilet sicher gefreut hätten.
Das verschenken von einem Welsfilet ist meines Wissens nicht verboten.

Gruß west


----------



## Justhon (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Schieb alles weg, Thomas:g (incl. diesen Beitrag)

Aber Veit hatte meiner Meinung nach Recht, nochmal Petri dazu!

Ich will auch so Angeln können wie du:m:m


----------



## Stefan6 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bin mal gespannt,wann der nächste Angler wegen solcher Bilder von der PETA angezeigt wird:m


----------



## bennie (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> Hallo Veit
> 
> Ich hätte den Fisch genauso ans Land gezogen wie du.
> Anders wäre es auch gar nicht gegangen. Und hätte mich gefreut wie ein (was weis ich)
> ...



Dann viel Spaß beim Nachmachen du Profi 

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!! :vik:


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> dem gehts besser als deinen Hechte auf deinem Avatar. hatten wir wirklich schonmal. Thomas walte deines Amtes



Woher willst du das wissen?

@ All  Ich hab jetzt alles zu dem Thema gesagt was ich loswerden musste.

Gruß west


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ west1: Du hast nicht unrecht, der Aufwand wäre in meinen Augen halt größer gewesen als das Ergebnis und ich denke über das Für und Wider diesen Fisch in diesem konkreten Fall zu entnehmen, brauchen wir jetzt nicht bis ins Detail diskutieren. 
Wiegesagt, man hätte es besser machen können und ich hoffe dass diese leidige Diskussion damit nun mal ein Ende hat...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



west1 schrieb:


> @ All  Ich hab jetzt alles zu dem Thema gesagt was ich loswerden musste.



Hättest du dir besser gespart#6


----------



## Veit (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Flo: Es ist doch ok, wenn jemand Kritik vorbringt und ich fand, dass er halbwegs sachlich geblieben ist. 
Selbst ich sage doch, dass er nicht total unrecht hat.
Lasst es gut sein, ich denke er hat gemerkt, dass er sich in irgendeiner Weise doch einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat.


----------



## bennie (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Danke Thomas 

echt eine super Sache dieser Thread


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> echt eine super Sache dieser Thread


:m:m:m:m
Find ich auch..


----------



## rob (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

petri veit zu dem schönen fisch am feinen gerät!
beim nächsten mal mach doch einfach ein foto mit ihm im wasseroder versuch ihn wenigstens ins gras zu legen.
weil im sand gelegen,kannst du ihn besser gleich verwerten...
beste grüße aus wien
rob


----------



## west1 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Jetzt muss ich doch noch was dazu schreiben.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hättest du dir besser gespart#6



Warum weil einige die Wahrheit nicht hören wollen!
Vielleicht denkst du in 20 - 30 Jahren mal anders. Wer Weis?

So das wars!

Gruß west


----------



## Dennert (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> dem gehts besser als deinen Hechte auf deinem Avatar. hatten wir wirklich schonmal. Thomas walte deines Amtes


 
loooool, der war geil :m

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, dass Fische, die auf dem Boden lagen, abgeschlagen werden müssen, weil sie sonst verrecken???

Selbst wenn es zu kleinen Verletzungen der Schleimschicht kommt, die dann verpilzen. Wenn sich so ein Kolloss im Drill auf dem Boden herumwälzt oder versucht, in Unterstände zu flüchten, trägt er mit Sicherheit mehr Verletzungen davon, als bei der kleinen Fotoaktion am Ufer. 
Verpilzen tun die Fische im warmen Sommern oft, aber sterben tun sie daran nicht.

Hoffentlich verkraxele ich mich mal nicht irgendwo am Ufer und stürze.
Nicht dass mich dann sone Klugnase wegen einer Schotterflechte abschlagen will
"der quält sich sonst nur und gestorben wäre er eh"


----------



## Willi90 (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m
> Find ich auch..



Ohhja...vor allem nötig


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo Veit,

meinen allergrößten Respekt. Vor Deinen Fängen, aber genauso für Deine unaufgeregten, sachlichen und absolut korrekten Antworten.


Ralf


----------



## Mario563 (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Veit,
> 
> meinen allergrößten Respekt. Vor Deinen Fängen, aber genauso für Deine unaufgeregten, sachlichen und absolut korrekten Antworten.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen#6


----------



## Black Fox (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Leute!
Hat einer Ahnung wie es in Kroatien (fahren auf die Insel Rab) mit Angelmöglichkeiten aussieht? Wir fahren am 15.08 und ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan was ich für Angelzeug mitnehmen soll. wenn jemand was weiß kann er es mir ja mal bitte sagen. 
Danke euer BF


----------



## Case (7. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Also ich leg meine Fische auch nicht in den Sand...|uhoh:

Schon wegen der Sandkörnchen im Essen.|muahah:


Case


----------



## Willi90 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Black Fox schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Hat einer Ahnung wie es in Kroatien (fahren auf die Insel Rab) mit Angelmöglichkeiten aussieht? Wir fahren am 15.08 und ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan was ich für Angelzeug mitnehmen soll. wenn jemand was weiß kann er es mir ja mal bitte sagen.
> Danke euer BF



Ich glaub du könntest ein neues Thema erstellen...ich denk du wirst da ziemlich viele Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

*Sticheleien *

Hi,

ich bin nicht lange dabei nehme mir jedoch mal die Frechheit heraus einen das nachstehend genannte zu starten.

Ich bin zwar erst paar Monate dabei jedoch haben meine Recherchen ergeben das dass Phänomen bereits seit langem greift.  

Es geht um folgende Sachverhalte:


Sachverhalt 1

Einer postet seinen Fang, sagt das der den verwertet. 

Reaktion: es gibt von einigen ein Petri und sonstige Wünsche. Andere verurteilen den Member.


Sachverhalt 2

Es wird eine Pressemeldung über einen „kapitalen oder außergewöhnlichen Fang“ gepostet, die beinhaltet die Aussage das der Fisch verwertet wurde.

Reaktion: es gibt von einigen ein Petri und sonstige Wünsche. Andere verurteilen die Tat.

Aktuelles Beispiel: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107318


Sachverhalt 3

Es wird ein Thema gepostet wo es um beispielsweise Montagen geht.

Reaktion: zuerst werden Antworten gepostet, anschließend kommt jemand mit der glorreichen Idee zu sagen das es eine gute Montage ist man jedoch das C+R nicht vergessen soll.



Mein persöhnliches Empfinden:

Sachverhalt 1: ich gönne den Fang und habe absolut nichts dagegen das er verwertet wurde.

Sachverhalt 2: siehe Sachverhalt 2

Sachverhalt3: was soll das denn bitte, C+R als Religion oder wie soll das verstanden werden? Leider finde ich den Thread nicht den ich hier meine. War eine längere Diskussion über eine Montage für ein bestimmtes Gewässer.


Ferner meine weitere Meinung, nicht zu den jeweiligen Sachverhalten speziell zugeordnet: es gibt an fast jedem Gewässer Fangbeschränkungen, siehe Rhein in NRW: max. 3 Aale pro Tag usw. Die meisten Vereine haben diese Fangbeschränkungen weiter ausgebaut, die Schonmaße nach oben geschraubt und die Stückzahlen weiter nach unten.

Ich bin weder C+Rler noch Kochtopfangler, ich habe meine eigenen Schonmaße , die liegen weit über den georderten, egal ob Verein oder Verband. Von 3 gefangenen Aalen, nehme ich höchstens 1 mit, der muß aber schon was hermachen und nicht ein halbes Würstchen sein, gemäß meiner Rheinkarte sind Aale ab 35 cm erlaubt. Ich nehme erst einen ab 60 cm mit.
Von 10 gefangenen, m.M. nach mäßigen Fischen nehme ich max. 1 mit. Das aber nur so am Rande.

Ich finde es einfach nur noch lästig die ständigen Sticheleien von beiden Fraktionen zu lesen. 

So nun bitte ich Euch um eure Meinung.


----------



## hotte50 (10. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur noch lästig die ständigen Sticheleien von beiden Fraktionen zu lesen.
> 
> So nun bitte ich Euch um eure Meinung.




dann lies sie doch einfach nicht....und schon braucht's dir nicht mehr lästig zu sein..Ende..Schluss..Aus

ist doch hier kein Klassenzimmer, wo Du lesen musst....weil's der Lehrer so will#d


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



hotte50 schrieb:


> dann lies sie doch einfach nicht....und schon braucht's dir nicht mehr lästig zu sein..Ende..Schluss..Aus
> 
> ist doch hier kein Klassenzimmer, wo Du lesen musst....weil's der Lehrer so will#d



Woher soll ich im Vorfeld wissen ob es wieder ausartet bzw. das bereits ist? 

Wenn jemand seinein Fang postet, bin ich neugierig und will wissen wie und was er gefangen hat, ich kann nicht riechen das man sich wieder in die Wolle gekriegt hat.


----------



## maesox (10. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Noch nie so viel Unterhaltung gehabt wie hier in diesem Thread!!! Genial Leute!!!!!!Weiter so !!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

immer cath and release! ich angel um was zu essen zu haben! wenn ihr die fische nur fangen wollt um sie zu Drillen und dann wieder  Frei zu lassen!  dann lasst es doch bleiben und bleibt zu hause!  die  armen fische!  ihr fördert nicht den fischbestand IHR  MACHT IHN KAPUTT!!!   merkt euch das mal  DAS IS FAKT und 1000mal belegt! Ich wohne hier in Kärnten und wir haben genug probleme mit catch and release fischern! es wird auch hier bald verboten sein!  was auch endlich zeit wird!  lasst die fische schwimmen und sucht euch ein anderes Spielzeug!


----------



## Ocrem (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> ich angel um was zu essen zu haben!


 
Siehste ich geh einkaufen um was zu essen zu haben.... Lass doch bitte jedem seine ansichten.

Ps: das Ausrufezeichen ist dein lieblings Satzzeichen oder?

----------



Habe heute nur einen 60er Hecht aus Leipzigs Gewässern zu vermelden (Veit du weißt wo ich war)


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

zum glück is es bei uns bald verboten


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

und wir kärntner würden es auch schön finden wenn der deutsche terrorismus endlich ausbleibt!   Also macht wo anders Urlaub!


----------



## Ocrem (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> zum glück is es bei uns bald verboten


 

Das Ausrufezeichen?





> und wir kärntner würden es auch schön finden wenn der deutsche terrorismus endlich ausbleibt! Also macht wo anders Urlaub!


 
Hörte sich hier aber noch ganz anders an|kopfkrat



> sollte aber keine werbung sein! hoff dass hier mehr angler herkommen und mal ihr glück versuchen!


 
-------



> IHR MACHT IHN KAPUTT!!! merkt euch das mal DAS IS FAKT und 1000mal belegt!


 
Wo ist das 1000mal belegt?
Um nicht weiter den Thread vollzumüllen bitte per PM .


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

ein grossteil der catch and release fische werden nicht richtig versorgt und sterben! schon oft gesehn nicht nur bei deutschen terroristen auch bei einheimischen hat die Kärntner seenforschung dazubewegt  eine studie zu machen!  andere Länder haben sich angeschlossen! wenn mann will dass sich die fischpopulation  weiter erhöht oder zumindest gleichbleibt dann bleibt mann am besten zu hause und spielt nicht mit den Fischen! alleine der Angeldruck macht sich sehr schlecht bemerkbar auf Einheimische Fische!  also  leute und vor allem ihr Deutschen Terroristen bleibt zu hause und sucht euch wirklich mal ein anderes Hobby!  vor allem wenn man keine Waidmännische erfahrung hat!


----------



## BASS HUNTER (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

das hier mehr angler ihr glück versuchen bezieht sich auch auf österreicher!    is in der österreich schweiz ecke!  und bezieht sich nicht auf euch deutschen!   wollen mehr richtige Waidmänner haben und keine Deutschen!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Och nöööööö,nicht schon wieder.....#q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> das hier mehr angler ihr glück versuchen bezieht sich auch auf österreicher! is in der österreich schweiz ecke! und bezieht sich nicht auf euch deutschen! wollen mehr richtige Waidmänner haben und keine Deutschen!


 
Dann melde Dich doch am besten in einem 
östereicherischen|kopfkrat
Forum an...

PS. Diese Beiträge werden hier eh nicht lange stehen.


----------



## sorgiew (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

wie im mittelalter tsts.

Wenn ich immer alles mitnehmen würde müsste ich manchmal ein fischrestaurant aufmachen oder wirklich zu Hause bleiben.

Solche studien sind mir neu in kärnten


----------



## zole (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

erklär mir mal wie nen zb nen hecht sterben soll der in den ersten 2 cm maulpartie gehakt hat?


----------



## danny877 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@bass hunter

da Du noch nicht solange dabei bist kannst Du es nicht besser wissen, aber schau mal: hier hat Thomas ein extra Austobthread für Dich -> *c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"* 

Dort wirst Du Deine hier geschriebenen Beiträge demnächst auch finden. (Thomas verschiebt diese i.d.R. dort hin)

Der Raubfischfänge-Thread sollte nur dazu dienen Fänge zu melden. Diskussionen gehören hier nicht rein.

Weiter solltest Du Dir angewöhnen den "Ändern" Button zu verwenden wenn Du vergessen hast, etwas in einem Beitrag zu schreiben. Mehrere Beiträge hintereinander ohne dass Dir jemand geantwortet hat sind also unnötig.

Wenn ich mir die Uhrzeit, Art und Formulierung Deiner Beiträge anschaue gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du heute Nacht schon ein paar intus hattest. Ich würde Dir empfehlen: " erst Denken dann schreiben " denn Du befindest Dich hier einem deutschen Forum. Da wirst Du wenig Zuspruch finden wenn Du unqualifizierte Vorwürfe über die deutschen Angler heraus proletest. Die meisten werden sich eh nicht auf das Diskussions-Niveau herablassen. Ich denke es gibt bestimmt irgendwo ein Ösi-Forum wo Du deinen Frust, Agressionen und Abneigung gegen deutsche Angeltouris loswerden/abbauen kannst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Recht hatter der danny, schon passiert mit dem verschieben.


----------



## rob (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

kärntner sind doch keine österreicher:q:q

oh gott zum glück denken nur ganz wenige so wie bass hunter...

hoff es stellen sich hier die leute nicht auf die selbe stufe wie er...
ösi gegen deutsch,deutsch gegen ösi...lächerlich....
dumpfbacken gibt es leider überall.also nicht verallgemeinern und persönlich nehmen.den typen einfach ignorieren....


----------



## maesox (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich in deutschland aus mit Forellenbarsch ( Micropterus Salmonides)? werde in den nächsten tage meine grössten fänge hier reinstellen! 54cm 2,8kg is mein gröster heuer gewesen! hab den film leider noch nicht entwickelt! kommt in kürze bis dann schöne grüsse BASS HUNTER


 

Bezüglich Deines Threads der momentan geschlossen worden ist,postest Deine "BASS Fänge" am besten da wo sie hin gehören - in ein Ösi Forum!!!!:e


----------



## Bernhard* (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Bezüglich Deines Threads der momentan geschlossen worden ist,postest Deine "BASS Fänge" am besten da wo sie hin gehören - in ein Ösi Forum!!!!:e



Ej Matze, alte Sinksocke... wer sagt Dir, dass es in good old germany keine BASS gibt??? |supergri


----------



## Fxxziexxr (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Soviel zum Thema "Ösis und Angeln" :

*Der österreichische Kanzler Gusenbauer ruft bei Angela Merkel an und beschwert sich darüber, dass die Deutschen immer so über sein Volk lachen. Gleichzeitig bittet er Merkel, auch mal was Dummes zu veranlassen, damit diesmal die Österreicher was zu lachen haben. Merkel willigt ein und veranlasst, in der Sahara eine Brücke bauen zu lassen. In Österreich amüsiert man sich köstlich! Wochen später ruft der österreichische Kanzler wieder an, um sich zu bedanken. Die Deutschen könnten nun die Brücke wieder abreißen. Darauf Merkel : "Wollten wir ja schon, aber ein paar Österreicher sitzen da schon seit Wochen darauf, um zu angeln!"

*Greets
Fozzie


----------



## rob (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

genau das meinte ich..........kopfschüttel......


----------



## maesox (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Moin Börnieee#h,

Du weißt genau was ich meine!!!! Das habe ich nicht in Frage gestellt!!!!


PS: Laß uns diesen Herbst mal zusammen auf Beutezug gehen!!??So jetzt genug off Topic.....|rolleyes


----------



## Maik (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



maesox schrieb:


> Bezüglich Deines Threads der momentan geschlossen worden ist,postest Deine "BASS Fänge" am besten da wo sie hin gehören - in ein Ösi Forum!!!!:e


genau|good:


----------



## Fxxziexxr (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

*[SIZE=-1]Ein Fliegenfischer aus Stuttgart fährt nach seinem mehrtägigem erfolglosen Mefourlaub von Fehmahrn mit dem Zug zurück ins Ländle. Als er den Zug nach einem freiem Abteil durchsucht,entdeckt er einen Fahrgast, der einsam in einem sonst leeren Abteil sitzt. Der Fliegenfischer setzt sich zu ihm. Nach einer Weile kommen die beiden ins Gespräch und der Flifi fragt : " Was machen Sie eigentlich beruflich?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Da antwortet der Fahrgast:" ich bin Professor für Logik."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi: "Professor für Logik?Noch nie gehört sowas."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:" Ich gebe Ihnen mal ein Beispiel und fragt: Haben Sie ein Aquarium?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi : " Ja habe ich."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:" Dann haben Sie dort auch Wasser drin?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi:"Logisch habe ich da Wasser drin!"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:"Wenn Sie dort Wasser drin haben , dann haben Sie auch Fische im Aquarium?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi: "Logisch habe ich dort Fische drin!"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:" Wenn dort Fische drin sind, dann sind Sie sicher tierlieb?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi:"Logisch bin ich tierlieb!"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:"Wenn sie tierlieb sind, dann mögen Sie auch Menschen?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi:"Logisch mag ich Menschen."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:" Wenn Sie Menschen mögen, dann mögen Sie wohl auch die Frauen?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi:"Logisch mag ich Frauen."[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Professor:" Wenn Sie Frauen mögen, dann sind Sie sicher nicht schwul?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi: "Logisch bin ich nicht schwul!"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Alsbald fährt der Zug in Stuttgart ein und die Beiden trennen sich.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Am Abend geht der Fliegenfischer zu seinem Stammtisch und wird dort schon erwartungsvoll von seinen Kollegen erwartet. Sein bester Kumpel Georg fragt[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]ihn: " wie war denn das Mefofischen auf Fehmarn?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi: " Kannst de vergessen Mefofischen ist nur was für Norddeutsche aber auf der Rückfahrt habe ich einen Professor für Logik kennen gelernt!"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Georg : "Professor für Logik, was ist denn das?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Flifi: " ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel: Hast du ein Aquarium?"[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Georg: "Nö!"[/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]*Flifi :" Siehst du, dann bist du schwul!"*

@rob

Irrtum, ich stelle mich nicht auf die gleiche Stufe.
Das hat auch nix mit Ösi gegen Deutsch und Deutsch gegen Ösi zu tun.
Es sollten eigentlich nur diese Anfeindungen und Gehässigkeiten ein bißchen hier rausgenommen werden. O.K., ich hätte vielleicht ein paar Smileys anhängen können, so wie Du :

[/SIZE]


> kärntner sind doch keine österreicher:q:q



Ich finde es nur eigenartig, wie einige Dinge so was von persönlich genommen werden. Mich wundert´s schon fast, dass sich einige Boardies nicht gegenseitig wegen Beleidigung verklagen.....

Nehmt doch nicht alles so bierernst, und vergeßt nicht den Spass am Angeln und hier im Board.

Und nochmal zu dem Öi-Angler-Witz. Was meinst Du, was ich mir als Schwabe hier in Norddeutschland schon alles an Witzen und sonstigen Sprüchen anhören mußte. Hätte ich da
jedesmal todernst drauf reagiert, müßte ich die eine Hälfte der Niedersachsen verklagen und die andere Hälfte nicht mal mehr mit dem Hintern anschauen.
[SIZE=-1]
Wie heißt es da doch : Humor ist, wenn man über sich selbst lachen kann....

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Also Leute, take it easy.....

In diesem Sinne humorvolle Grüße nach Österreich...:q#6

Fozzie |wavey:|wavey:
[/SIZE]


----------



## sorgiew (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich denke mal man kann nicht alle kärntner in einen topf werfen aber ich finde solche stänkereien gehören hier einfach nicht hin - oder machen sich leider nicht gut.

habe jetzt immer wieder gelesen das össis (auch ich bin einer) nur schrott rauslassen und viele threads zerreden.

was ist los mit euch landsleuten?

muss mich eigentlich bei euch deutschen bedanken durch eure tipps habe ich heuer schon meine persönliche bestenliste mehrmals überboten - als vielen dank an euch für die ihr bei mir geleistet habt!


grüsse ein exilburgenländer der in der schweiz lebt und sich in die heimat zurücksehnt


wolf


----------



## NorbertF (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> die armen fische! ihr fördert nicht den fischbestand IHR MACHT IHN KAPUTT!!! merkt euch das mal DAS IS FAKT und 1000mal belegt!



Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen.


----------



## rob (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

passt schon fozziebär!
ich hab den witz ja nicht persönlich genommen.bin auch gern der ösi in deutschland:mdas passt schon so
ich meinte nur, dass es besser wäre diese unnötige diskussion zu beenden und kein öl mehr ins feuer gegossen werden sollte.
die besten grüße nach deutschland!
rob

p.s.: das anglerboard ist kein rein deutsches board,sondern ein deutschsprachiges mit einer in deutschland angemeldeten domain.
in diesem tummeln sich und arbeiten deutsche,schweizer,österreicher,norweger,dänen,schweden,usw...
eben ein europäisches board mit menschen die sich ein steckenpferd teilen.
deswegen lasst uns wieder vom angeln reden und die staatsgrenzen verschwinden lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> deswegen lasst uns wieder vom angeln reden und die staatsgrenzen verschwinden lassen!


Ein filosofischer Ösi )))
Aber recht hat er!!!


----------



## J-son (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> ein grossteil der catch and release fische werden nicht richtig versorgt und sterben!



...und von den Fischen die in die Pfanne wandern sterben alle.
Woran geht jetzt gleich der Fischbestand kaputt?#h

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Fxxziexxr (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@rob

:m#6

Ich kann Thomas in Bezug auf Dein Posting nur zustimmen :



> Ein filosofischer Ösi )))
> Aber recht hat er!!!



Schöne Grüße
Fozzie


----------



## fantazia (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> immer cath and release! ich angel um was zu essen zu haben! wenn ihr die fische nur fangen wollt um sie zu Drillen und dann wieder  Frei zu lassen!  dann lasst es doch bleiben und bleibt zu hause!  die  armen fische!  ihr fördert nicht den fischbestand IHR  MACHT IHN KAPUTT!!!   merkt euch das mal  DAS IS FAKT und 1000mal belegt! Ich wohne hier in Kärnten und wir haben genug probleme mit catch and release fischern! es wird auch hier bald verboten sein!  was auch endlich zeit wird!  lasst die fische schwimmen und sucht euch ein anderes Spielzeug!


wer macht den bestand mehr kaputt.jemand der fische released oder alles tot knüppelt|rolleyes.wenn man nen fisch richtig versorgt und vorsichtig mit ihm umgeht überleben mehr als 90% der fische das releasen.wenn nich sogar noch mehr.aber verstehe beide seiten.hab früher auch immer ziemlich viel mitgenommen.
aber irgendwie kann und möchte ich das nich mehr.wenn ich nen hecht,karpfen oder so fange und diesen töte habe ich irgendwie ein schlechtes gewissen.wenn ich ihn da so tot liegen sehe tut er mir irgendwie leit.finde das gefühl viel schöner ihn wieder schonend in sein element zurücksetzen zu können.ich werde auf jeden fall dabei bleiben und setze alle fische mit guten gewissen zurück.(naja ab und zu kommt mal einer für mama und papa mit.)verurteile aber auch keine anderen angler die fische entnehmen.soll jeder so machen wie er es für richtig hält.solange man sich an die gesetze beim entnehmen hält.


----------



## fantazia (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dann melde Dich doch am besten in einem
> östereicherischen|kopfkrat
> Forum an...
> 
> PS. Diese Beiträge werden hier eh nicht lange stehen.


genau     |good:


----------



## Veit (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> und wir kärntner würden es auch schön finden wenn der deutsche terrorismus endlich ausbleibt!   Also macht wo anders Urlaub!



*lol* Dich hat wohl der Jörg Haider (gibts den eigentlich noch?) hier her geschickt? :r Aber allein die Gefahr, dass ich solchen ***** wie dir über den Weg laufen könnte, würde mich von einem Urlaub bei euch abhalten.


----------



## esox_105 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> *lol* Dich hat wohl der Jörg Haider (gibts den eigentlich noch?) hier her geschickt? :r Aber allein die Gefahr, dass ich solchen ***** wie dir über den Weg laufen könnte, würde mich von einem Urlaub bei euch abhalten.


 

... ohne Worte ... #6


----------



## Bambine (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

wenn es bloss nur darum geht ... dicke Fische zum Essen zu fangen ... 
letzter Samstag war ich auf dem Markt in Rotterdam ... und was sah ich ... Barsche, ja richtig dicke Barsch der Kaliber 40+ und diese werden für 5Euro/3kg verkauft ... ich hatte 2 genommen ... ein davon vielleicht knapp 50cm und hatte 2 Euro bezahlt. Da fragt man sich warum man eine Unmenge an Geld für Köder (TN's, Squirrels, Mepps ... und was weiss ich) ausgegeben hat und sich wie ein Verrückte freut, wenn man ein 35+ gefangen hat ...


----------



## fantazia (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

er schimpft so auf die bösen deutschen angler und so aber macht in nem anderen von ihm erstellten thread werbung ohne ende#q.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107333


----------



## Ocrem (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> er schimpft so auf die bösen deutschen angler und so aber macht in nem anderen von ihm erstellten thread werbung ohne ende#q.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107333


 
Das ist mir heute früh auch schon aufgefallen...merkwürdiger Leute gibts.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Bambine schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich warum man eine Unmenge an Geld für Köder (TN's, Squirrels, Mepps ... und was weiss ich) ausgegeben hat und sich wie ein Verrückte freut, wenn man ein 35+ gefangen hat ...



Wenn du dich das ernsthaft fragst (was ich nicht glaube), dann brauchste ja garnicht erst angeln.

Golf spielen macht auch Spass, kostet auch Geld und man bekommt nichtmal was zu essen.

Außerdem kannst du deinen 35er Barsch mit gutem Gewissen essen, den der hatte einen schnellen Tod (hoffentlich), im Gegensatz zu den Fischen, die aus dem kommerziellen Fischfang entstammen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Faak am See, 20.08.07

23.45h

Der 37 jährige Hansi. H. ( Name von der Red. geändert ) schreibt einen Beitrag zum Thema " Karpfenschinken ". Da stellt er fest, dass seine Zigaretten alle sind. 

23.50h

Trotz intensiver Suche findet er in der ganzen Wohnung kein Kleingeld um neue Zigaretten am Automaten zu ziehen.

23.55h

Er erinnert sich an die Tabakpflanzen in seinem Garten, die er im Frühjahr von seinem Marokkanischen Arbeitskollegen als Setzlinge geschenkt bekam. 

21.08.07

00.05h

Hansi H. geht mit einer Schere bewaffnet in den Garten, schneidet eine Pflanze ab und legt sie zum trocknen in den Backofen.

02.00h 

Der Tabak ist trocken. Hansi H. hat keine Zigarettenpapierchen. Also zerbröselt er das Ganze und stopft sich eine Pfeife. 

02.15h

Die Pfeife schmeckt. Hansi H. ist glücklich und genehmigt sich ein paar Enzian vom Huberbauern.

02.45h

Der Enzian muß wohl schlecht sein. Hansi H. ist zwar glücklich, aber irgendwie orientierungslos. Sein Kopf brummt.

02.50h

Hansi H. wirft ein paar Schmerztabletten ein

02.55h

Hansi H. hört plötzlich die Russen im Keller. Er stürmt hinunter und findet.... nichts.

02.58h

Hansi H. geht wieder nach oben und schafft es nach mehreren Versuchen das Radio einzuschalten. Er hört die Deutsche Welle.

03.00h

Hansi ist schlagartig klar, das Österreich von Deutschen Terroristen unterlaufen wurde. Schnell schmaucht er noch ein Pfeifchen. 

03.05h

Hansi H. hat Hunger. Er holt die Goldfische aus seinem Aquarium und haut sie in die Pfanne. Fische sind schließlich zum Essen da.

03.25h

Hansi H. spült den letzten Goldfisch mir einem Enzian herunter und beschließt die Welt über die terroristischen Aktionen Deutscher Fischfrevler aufzuklären.

03.32h

Hansi H. verfasst seinen ersten Beitrag über die Deutschen Fischterroristen.


Ähnlichkeiten mit wahren Begebenheiten oder tatsächlich existierenden Personen sind rein zufällig und nicht gewollt. 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Na, ich find´s ganz lustig, das Geschreibsel vom BH. Auf jeden Fall kein Grund da Grenzüberschreitenden Krach anzufangen.
:m:m:m

Ralf


----------



## schrauber78 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

|muahah:|muahah:herrlich! selten so gelacht!

das mit dem enzian und dem marokkanischen tabak schwirrte mir auch irgendwie im kopf rum, als ich die post vom BH gelesen hatte. 
aber ich wollte dazu nicht unbedingt was sagen, da ich schon eine verwarnung habe, obwohl der typ wirklich ein N*** ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> aber ich wollte dazu nicht unbedingt was sagen, da ich schon eine verwarnung habe,


:m:m:m:m
Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung (und hilft Verwarnungen zu vermeiden.....)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@Ralle24: |muahah:|good::q:q so könnte es sich tatsächlich heute Nacht zugetragen haben in Kärnten:m


----------



## duck_68 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Faak am See, 20.08.07
> 
> 23.45h
> 
> ...




@Ralle

vom Allerfeinsten - ich hab selten soooo gelacht|muahah:#v#v


----------



## BSZocher (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@ralle: #6 Der war gut

...und ich glaube er schläft gerade seinen Rausch aus. Lang nichts mehr gelesen von dem ....... wohl auch besser so.


----------



## bennie (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Ocrem schrieb:


> Das ist mir heute früh auch schon aufgefallen...merkwürdiger Leute gibts.
> 
> In der PM die ich bekommen habe stand auch nichts drin von wegen "1000mal belegt". Nein in der PM wurde ich nur Abgestempelt das ich "Grünschnabel" mit meinen 17 Jahren eh keine ahnung von der "Waidmännischen art" habe:g



mach dir nix draus, ist ne alte Masche im Board 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Faak am See, 20.08.07



Ralle..... nicht schon wieder!!!

You made my day!! :q:q


----------



## Breamhunter (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Bevor es verschoben wird, drück ich es mal gleich hier rein:q
Hier gibt es getrennte Wertungen Catch&Cook und Catch&Release:m
Gibt dann auch keine Diskussionen mehr|bla:


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Bevor es verschoben wird, drück ich es mal gleich hier rein:q
> Hier gibt es getrennte Wertungen Catch&Cook und Catch&Release:m
> Gibt dann auch keine Diskussionen mehr|bla:



:q Großartig.

Bei der Disziplin Catch&Cook wird nach Gesamtgewicht gewertet, bei C&R nach Grösse.

Gefährlich ist diese Gruppenbildung natürlich schon, nicht daß bei der Turnieranmeldung die eine Warteschlange anfängt sich mit der anderen zu kloppen #t


----------



## Breamhunter (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist diese Gruppenbildung natürlich schon, nicht daß bei der Turnieranmeldung die eine Warteschlange anfängt sich mit der anderen zu kloppen #t



Dann kommt jemand mit dem Holzhammer|supergri


----------



## dorschfisher (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

kann mir einmer sagen wie zteuer ein stahlvorfach ist wo ich nen spinner ranmachen kann


----------



## tobi79 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Was stellst Du eigentlich hier für Fragen?
Geh doch mal zu einem Händler Deines Vertrauens und sieh Dich da mal um.Nur so ein Tip!!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> kann mir einmer sagen wie zteuer ein stahlvorfach ist wo ich nen spinner ranmachen kann


 

Oder poste sowas doch bitte zumindest bei den Junganglerfragen....


----------



## bennie (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> kann mir einmer sagen wie zteuer ein stahlvorfach ist wo ich nen spinner ranmachen kann



Ich verkauf dir eins für 10€. Handmade, 50cm #h


----------



## rudlinger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



tobi79 schrieb:


> Was stellst Du eigentlich hier für Fragen?
> Geh doch mal zu einem Händler Deines Vertrauens und sieh Dich da mal um.Nur so ein Tip!!:m



Das ist ne Möglichkeit



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Oder poste sowas doch bitte zumindest bei den Junganglerfragen....





bennie schrieb:


> Ich verkauf dir eins für 10€. Handmade, 50cm #h



Und zu Euch an  Tommi-Engel / Bennie
Diese Arroganz ist nicht zu übertreffen. 
@bennie
gerade mal vier Jahre älter und solche Sprüche, hey Du bist ein Crack!!! Ich schätze Du bist mit der Raubfischrute auf die Welt gekommen


@dorschfisher
geh in Deinen Angelladen und kauf Dir Hardmono. Das kannst knoten und einfach mit nem simplen Wirbel und Karabiner jeweils am Ende verbinden. Dazu noch nen Knotlosen Verbinder an Deine geflochtene und alles FUNZT. Hardmono sobald etwas beschädigt besser ersetzen.
Kostet nicht die Welt! Hardmono ca 7 €
Grüsse

PS.: Falls Du noch Probleme damit hast, per PN. Ich will ja solche Profis nicht mit INSIDERTIPPS füttern, brauchen die doch nicht #d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Und zu Euch an Tommi-Engel / Bennie
> Diese Arroganz ist nicht zu übertreffen.


 

Äh, sorry, wie jetzt, verstehe ich nicht ganz.....


----------



## bennie (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Äh, sorry, wie jetzt, verstehe ich nicht ganz.....



Ich finds witzig... immer kommen diese Moralapostel #6:q

Ich kann mit Google umgehen und bin Klug genug, mir selbst Antworten auf die meisten Fragen zu besorgen - daher vielleicht die Arroganz. Achja, und Tommi hat wohl auch gewisse Arroganzargumente (Meterargumente) vorzuweisen


----------



## Stefan6 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Das ist ne Möglichkeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann lese Dir mal alle seine Thread's durch  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=3434244 hilfe gabs genug#d


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Oh je.#dWenn das der Thomas sieht, hatt er wieder was zum schieben.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> @bennie
> gerade mal vier Jahre älter und solche Sprüche,


Dein Alter verätst Du ja erst gar nicht, überhaupt, Dein Profil ist sowieso sehr spärlich. Hast Du was zu verbergen?#d


----------



## esox_105 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ rudlinger, Hardmono als Insidertipp? |kopfkrat


... |muahah:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Thomas
Kannst Du bitte den Mist hier in den Austobe Tröt verschieben.
Ich möchte den Treath hier nicht verunstalten, wenn ich mich hier gleich doch noch aufregen sollte....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> Achja, und Tommi hat wohl auch gewisse Arroganzargumente (Meterargumente) vorzuweisen


 
Danke, aber eigentlich bin ich gar nicht arrogant.....:c


----------



## bennie (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Klar, total. Aber ich bin trotzdem besser als du!


----------



## rudlinger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dein Alter verätst Du ja erst gar nicht, überhaupt, Dein Profil ist sowieso sehr spärlich. Hast Du was zu verbergen?#d



34 Jahre alt, seid ich sechs bin geh ich fischen hauptsächlich mit der Fliege. Und mein Profil ist spärlich und das ist gut so. Ich finde es nur schade einfach ne Antwort auf ne Frage und fertsch, aber auslassen, da sind alle schnell dabei. Man der Jung ist 14 VIERZEHN, sollte da man nicht etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl bewahren?? Sorry aber dazu fällt mir nichts ein #q

Wie war das nochmal?? Ein Forum von Fischern für Fischer und leider spielt das Alter hier ne grosse Rolle, wie auch der Persilschein den hier manche haben. Schade :c


----------



## Stefan6 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> 34 Jahre alt, seid ich sechs bin geh ich fischen hauptsächlich mit der Fliege. Und mein Profil ist spärlich und das ist gut so. Ich finde es nur schade einfach ne Antwort auf ne Frage und fertsch, aber auslassen, da sind alle schnell dabei. Man der Jung ist 14 VIERZEHN, sollte da man nicht etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl bewahren?? Sorry aber dazu fällt mir nichts ein #q
> 
> Wie war das nochmal?? Ein Forum von Fischern für Fischer und leider spielt das Alter hier ne grosse Rolle, wie auch der Persilschein den hier manche haben. Schade :c


Man hat Ihm links gegeben über Fischarten,Köder,Fangmethoden,Gerät u.s.w.,scheint er aber wohl nicht zunutzen.Geschweige die Boardsuche und irgendwann langst einfach.
Avatar Bild bei google kopieren kann er,Bilder einstellen,aber nach Preisen in Internet Shops schauen nicht??Wers glaubt #d
Ich denke da macht sich jemand einen Spaß mit uns:v
Lese mal seine erstellten Threads#6


----------



## rudlinger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Man hat Ihm links gegeben über Fischarten,Köder,Fangmethoden,Gerät u.s.w.,scheint er aber wohl nicht zunutzen.Geschweige die Boardsuche und irgendwann langst einfach.
> Avatar Bild bei google kopieren kann er,Bilder einstellen,aber nach Preisen in Internet Shops schauen nicht??Wers glaubt #d
> Ich denke da macht sich jemand einen Spaß mit uns:v
> Lese mal seine erstellten Threads#6


Mag sein,manchmal braucht es länger oder?? Also helfen wir dem und fertsch.
Ich schicke Dir morgen ne PN und  da erklaer ich Dir warum ich so spärlich unterwegs bin


----------



## Stefan6 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Mag sein,manchmal braucht es länger oder?? Also helfen wir dem und fertsch.
> Ich schicke Dir morgen ne PN und da erklaer ich Dir warum ich so spärlich unterwegs bin


Von mir braucht er keine hilfe mehr erwarten.#d


----------



## esox_105 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Von mir braucht er keine hilfe mehr erwarten.#d


 

... nicht nur von Dir ... |gr:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Man der Jung ist 14 VIERZEHN, sollte da man nicht etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl bewahren?? Sorry aber dazu fällt mir nichts ein #q


 
Den Hinweis die Frage bei den Junganglerfragen zu stellen war bestimmt ohne irgendwelche ironischen Hintergedanken.
Ich finde eine Junganglerfrage (am richtigen Ort) kann gar nicht zu blöd sein.
Und bis jetzt habe ich immer gerne (auch blöde) Junganglerfragen gerne und Gewissenhaft beantwortet.

Ich verstehe bloss nicht, wie Du drauf kommst, dass ich arrogant sein soll....;+


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich hab lang...ich kann gerne helfen...wenn erwuenscht...


----------



## bennie (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... nicht nur von Dir ... |gr:



/signed

@rudlinger: nicht bös' gemeint aber soviel fingerspitzengefühl haste auch nicht  :g


----------



## Karsten01 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Das wird doch wohl nicht wieder dieser Latino Chico o.wie er hieß sein?

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## esox_105 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Das wird doch wohl nicht wieder dieser Latino Chico o.wie er hieß sein?
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q


 

... wer weiss, wer weiss ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ihr werdet Euch doch wohl nicht wegen einem Forentroll in die Haare kriegen.

Ralf


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr werdet Euch doch wohl nicht wegen einem Forentroll in die Haare kriegen.
> 
> Ralf




...niemals:q:q:q...wir kennen uns doch mittlerweile#h


----------



## fantazia (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



rudlinger schrieb:


> @dorschfisher
> geh in Deinen Angelladen und kauf Dir Hardmono. Das kannst knoten und einfach mit nem simplen Wirbel und Karabiner jeweils am Ende verbinden. Dazu noch nen Knotlosen Verbinder an Deine geflochtene und alles FUNZT. Hardmono sobald etwas beschädigt besser ersetzen.
> Kostet nicht die Welt! Hardmono ca 7 €
> Grüsse


ihm hardmono zum hechtfischen zu empfehlen is ja auch nich so die tolle hilfe#c.ok manche schwören ja drauf.


----------



## J-son (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hab ich bereits erwähnt dass ich Hardmono gar nicht so schlecht finde?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rudlinger (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



J-son schrieb:


> Hab ich bereits erwähnt dass ich Hardmono gar nicht so schlecht finde?
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y



Das scheint abber totale ******** zu sein.Ich bin zufrieden damit :q:q Die Profis meines es zumindest ich hab doch eh kein Plan


----------



## rudlinger (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



BASS HUNTER schrieb:


> und wir kärntner würden es auch schön finden wenn der deutsche terrorismus endlich ausbleibt!   Also macht wo anders Urlaub!



Genau so seh ich das auch. Bleibt in Germany und meidet Ösis. Die haben mit sich genug Probs


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

kommt bloss nicht zu uns....campingplatz "liebeslaube" kann ich euch empfehlen (deutschland/m-v/wohlenberg/niendorf)...da kønnt ihr all eure antworten los werden...ein wissenshungriger wartet schon...


----------



## fantazia (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Das scheint abber totale ******** zu sein.Ich bin zufrieden damit :q:q Die Profis meines es zumindest ich hab doch eh kein Plan


na dann kannst dich ja gleich mal an der diskussion hardmono vs stahl beteiligen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101888&highlight=hardmono


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ich nehm nur noch titan...und...nej..neeejjjj...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hmm manchma hab ich das gefühl manche schreibn off-topic sachen nur in den A.R.S.07 um Thomas zu beschäftigen beim verschiebn...^^


----------



## andre23 (21. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...und der rest schreibt "ohne verschieben" hier...dazu ist der threat ja eigentlich gedacht...


----------



## maesox (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@dorschfisher



...tja,jeder fängt mal klein an!!!:q:q


----------



## schrauber78 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Entweder man kann´s, oder.......:q
> 
> (um bei meiner Aroganz zu bleiben:q:q)


 
*ironiean* du bist ja aroaggro... *ironieaus*


----------



## fantazia (22. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Entweder man kann´s, oder.......:q
> 
> (um bei meiner Aroganz zu bleiben:q:q)


hrhr :q:q:q.
genau.


----------



## Veit (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...aber wie konntest Du die Brücke nicht ausblenden...
> ...der Tim wird das nicht gut finden|bla:...



Naja ist immer sone Sache... Einerseits ist es nicht schön, wenn die Stelle dann besetzt ist, aber ich finds immer ganz witzig zu sehen, wer dann da alles so steht, weil das Bild im Internet zu sehen war. Da quten sich die Leute, die dann da gleich am nächsten Tag angeln weil sie zu blöd sind selbst ne gute Stelle zu suchen, doch gleich von selbst.  Und davon abgesehen, zu wissen wo ein Hot Spot ist und dann da auch was zu fangen sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


----------



## jigga0 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

stefan die stelle hab ich nich von tim.
aber nächstesmal gibt es so ein schickes foto wie die von ingo!!! XD


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> der hat 80cm?so dünn wie der is sieht er wie ein 60-65er aal aus|supergri.


 
du als ich gemessen hab hab ich es auch nit geglaubt!
ich hab drei mal nachgemessen!
der hat wirklich genau 80!!


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> du als ich gemessen hab hab ich es auch nit geglaubt!
> ich hab drei mal nachgemessen!
> der hat wirklich genau 80!!


wollte die 80cm auch nich bezweifeln.war nur nen kleines spässchen|wavey:.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

jop hab ich auch nit anders verstanden


----------



## Leif (23. August 2007)

*Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Hi @ all.

Habe nix gelesen, ob er hier schon gepostet wurde.

Aber wie die Blinker sagt, geht die Krone an Oesterreich.


http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2007/images8/wallerrekord_gross.jpg








Welskrone geht nach Österreich
Seit sieben Jahren galt der 164-pfündige Wels von Thomas Kempf aus dem Rhein, als schwerster Hitparaden-Fisch aller Zeiten.Nun aber geht die Welskrone des BLINKER nach Österreich. Gewaltige 194 Pfund wog der 2,45 Meter lange Wels von Dragisa Djordjevic, den der Angler aus dem Schießstattteich in Vösendorf landen konnte. Gewogen wurde der Riese auf einer geeichten Waage im Beisein mehrerer Zeugen.
Unser Mitarbeiter Michael Komuczki führte gleich am Folgetag ein Interview mit dem Fänger, dass Sie in der Oktober-Ausgabe des BLINKER lesen können.


Quelle: www.blinker.de


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Na dann können die 2 sich jetzt ja etwas grössere Bäuche anfuttern.
Die Hungerjahre sind vorbei. 
Ganz schön grosser Kadaver, alle Achtung


----------



## Stonie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Was ist das für ein Monster #t

Petri dem Fänger und dir danke für das einstellen #6

Markus


----------



## FeliXius (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

:kich will auch:k


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Imposanter Fisch - Petri Heil dem Fänger!!!


PS: Wo ist der östereichische Gabelstapler????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## petriheilsaarland (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Riesen Ding#r

Warum tötet man sowas ?:c
Kann man den noch essen oder nur ausstopfen?


----------



## Stonie (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



petriheilsaarland schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum tötet man sowas ?:c...



Fang nicht schon wieder diese bescheuerte Disskusion an !!!

Danke


----------



## Dementorblack (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Aber trotzdem glückwunsch schöner Wels... Der Kopf währe schön zum Stopfen lassen....


----------



## Leif (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Dementorblack schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem glückwunsch schöner Wels... Der Kopf währe schön zum Stopfen lassen....



Hi du und auch die anderen.

Macht nicht soviel C & R Thema daraus.

Schreib mir aber mal ne Privatnachricht.
Über deinen koi, wie groß der ist.

Gruß leif


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



petriheilsaarland schrieb:


> Riesen Ding#r
> 
> Warum tötet man sowas ?:c
> Kann man den noch essen oder nur ausstopfen?




Weil TÖTEN Spass macht:vik::vik::vik:

Lies mal hier, das Thema hatten wir gerade:q:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> und dann da auch was zu fangen sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.


 
Genau deswegen, mache ich auch nie ein Geheimnis daraus, wo ich angel...:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Vielleicht ist der ja gar nicht tot?
Petri.


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der ja gar nicht tot?
> Petri.




Stimmt, er wurde ja korrekt nach spanisch/italienischer Anleitung angeleint - kann demnach nicht tot sein#d. 
Man hat ihn sicherlich nach dem Entnehmen der delikaten Bäckchen schonend releast:q:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*

Das ganze Geschwätz gehört in Thomas' Gummizelle...

*Petri zu dem dicken Fisch!*


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das ganze Geschwätz gehört in Thomas' Gummizelle...
> 
> *Petri zu dem dicken Fisch!*




Ist ja schon hier:q:q


----------



## Willi90 (23. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@Wasserpatscher Gummizelle ist auch ein netter ausdruck ^^


----------



## rudlinger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Leif schrieb:


> Welskrone geht nach Österreich
> Seit sieben Jahren galt der 164-pfündige Wels von Thomas Kempf aus dem Rhein, als schwerster Hitparaden-Fisch aller Zeiten.Nun aber geht die Welskrone des BLINKER nach Österreich. Gewaltige 194 Pfund wog der 2,45 Meter lange Wels von Dragisa Djordjevic, den der Angler aus dem Schießstattteich in Vösendorf landen konnte. Gewogen wurde der Riese auf einer geeichten Waage im Beisein mehrerer Zeugen.
> Unser Mitarbeiter Michael Komuczki führte gleich am Folgetag ein Interview mit dem Fänger, dass Sie in der Oktober-Ausgabe des BLINKER lesen können.
> 
> ...



Fettes Petri nach ÖsiLand! Super Fisch war bestimmt ein geiler Drill und Respekt, das dieser Fisch auch gelandet wurde. EINFACH NUR GEIL

@Thomas 
Warum wurde die Fangmeldung verschoben?? Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Leif (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Fettes Petri nach ÖsiLand! Super Fisch war bestimmt ein geiler Drill und Respekt, das dieser Fisch auch gelandet wurde. EINFACH NUR GEIL
> 
> @Thomas
> Warum wurde die Fangmeldung verschoben?? Versteh ich nicht



Hallo,

ich versteh den auch nicht.
Statt die blöden kommentare zu verschieben wird gleich das ganze the verschoben.
Nur weil einer bei raubfischfänge doof spielt, wird das thema auh nicht weggehauen.
Also ich bin absolut dafür, das es wieder eingestellt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> @Thomas
> Warum wurde die Fangmeldung verschoben?? Versteh ich nicht


Weils sonst gleich wieder losgeht und ich dann jeden Tag da nur verschieben muss - hat ja die Erfahrung (leider) gezeigt.

Also hab ich das gleich komplett hier reingeschoben - gibt ja auch noch was anderes zu tun als Uneinsichtigen die Posts zu verschieben.......


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Leif schrieb:


> Nun aber geht die Welskrone des BLINKER nach Österreich. Gewaltige 194 Pfund wog der 2,45 Meter lange Wels von Dragisa Djordjevic, den der Angler aus dem Schießstattteich in Vösendorf landen konnte.



Also wenn es da solche Riesenwelse gibt, dann pack ich gleich meinen VW-Bus voll mit meinen Kollegen. Wir sind allesamt eingeschworene, deutsche Fischterroristen.

Von der Waidmännischen Art haben wir zwar alle überhaupt keine Ahnung, wohl aber, wie man den Ösis die Tümpel leer angelt und ihre Fische mißhandelt. 

Bis bald! :q


----------



## Holger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

@ Jigga

Jan, Petri zum schicken Zander !!! 

Die Brücke brauchst ja auch nicht ausblenden, die kennt doch wohl wirklich jeder.....aber trotzdem stehen da immer wieder Z-Fische.

Ingo allerdings hatte gute Gründe, einen gewissen Hintergrund auszublenden.....bei nem 93er hätteste das auch gemacht...|rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Jigga
> 
> Jan, Petri zum schicken Zander !!!
> 
> ...


 
Trotzdem bitte ausblenden das nächste mal.


----------



## rudlinger (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versteh den auch nicht.
> Statt die blöden kommentare zu verschieben wird gleich das ganze the verschoben.
> ...



Wir sind zu zweit und es wird verschoben, also lassen wir FANGMELDUNGEN.Schade hätte nen 46 er Barsch zu melden, aber ich lass es. Auch nen Kumpel hatte was, aber wenn Released oder Pfanne  dann isses falsch. Ich hab es begriffen, CU oder tschüss
@thomas
Vielleicht ist es möglich meinen Account zu löschen,  dann mach es


----------



## falter78 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

boah seid ihr albern...


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Wir sind zu zweit und es wird verschoben, also lassen wir FANGMELDUNGEN.Schade hätte nen 46 er Barsch zu melden, aber ich lass es. Auch nen Kumpel hatte was, aber wenn Released oder Pfanne  dann isses falsch. Ich hab es begriffen, CU oder tschüss
> 
> @thomas
> Vielleicht ist es möglich meinen Account zu löschen,  dann mach es




Komm hör schon auf zu weinen:c der Thread wurde heute deshalb so schnell verschoben, weil es in einem anderen, ähnlich gelagerten, zur gleichen Zeit extrem lustig zu ging 

Nach über 5000 Postings solltest Du das eigenlich locker wegstecken können


----------



## serge7 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



falter78 schrieb:


> boah seid ihr albern...


 
Ich glaube nicht, daß Du das beurteilen kannst...Hier bei uns im Friesischen ist alles ein bisschen kleiner. Ich habe keine Lust ne Nummer ziehen zu müssen...


----------



## falter78 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

kleiner als was? Ich denke ihr habt dort oben mit euren Kanälen mehr Möglichkeiten als wir in Mittelhessen. Warum stellt ihr denn überhaupt Fotos rein wenn ihr Angst habt, dass jemand nen Spot abguckt... 

Ich angel jetzt seit zwei Jahren auf Raubfische in unserer Lahn, gezielt auf Hecht. Die Plätze, wo ich jetzt fange, habe ich auch im ersten Jahr beangelt, mit wenig Erfolg. In diesem Jahr läufts sensationell gut bisher, aber das liegt vor allem an der Köderwahl, der Erfahrung und daran, dass mir andere Angler kleine Tipps gegeben haben. Die freuen sich dann genauso für mich über einen Fang von mir wie ich über deren Fänge.

Plätze zu finden kann ja nicht so schwer sein wenn man sich mit dem Verhalten von Fischen auseinandersetzt. Brücke-Zander, eigentlich kein Geheimnis. Das liest du in jeder zweiten Angelzeitung.


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



falter78 schrieb:


> boah seid ihr albern...



Nicht wirklich. Leider. Haben sie bestimmt auch durch bittere Erfahrung gelernt, du glaubst ja nicht was man alles erleben kann.
Meine Lieblingsgeschichte ist immer noch die mit dem Kerl mit dem 2 Meter Gaff aufm Rücken der jetzt oft eine bestimmte Stelle beangelt.


----------



## serge7 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ist ja alles ganz schön und gut was Du da schreibst (das mit der Angelzeitung hättest Du allerdings weglassen können; Brücke=Zander ist eben NICHT so!)...Trotzdem kannst Du die Lage hier nicht beurteilen. Glaub mir...

Ich würde ja auch nicht auf die Idee kommen irgendwelche Theorien über Eure Vereinsgewässer hier rein zu schreiben weil ich Eure Verhältnisse nicht persönlich kenne...Das ist einfach so...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es möglich meinen Account zu löschen, dann mach es


 
Ganz so empfindlich brauchst Du wirklich nicht zu sein..
Überlege Dir das doch noch mal.:m
Ich habe ja sonst keinen, der mich für arrogant hält:q


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Leider. Haben sie bestimmt auch durch bittere Erfahrung gelernt, du glaubst ja nicht was man alles erleben kann.
> Meine Lieblingsgeschichte ist immer noch die mit dem Kerl mit dem 2 Meter Gaff aufm Rücken der jetzt oft eine bestimmte Stelle beangelt.


erzähl mal bitte.hast mich neugierig gemacht:q.


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Man muss ja auch nicht extra Fangmeldungen von Fischen raussuchen wo tote Kadaver in irgendwelchen Bäumen hängen um sie hier zu posten.
Ich unterstelle Absicht beim TE


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Sorry, aber habt Ihr zur Zeit alle Hochwasser im Hirn?
In den letzten Tagen haben sich hier irgendwie alle in den Köppen.
Thomas hat bestimmt noch was anderes zu tun als jedes 2. Posting in seine Gummizelle (Copyright by wasserpatscher) zu verschieben....


----------



## duck_68 (23. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht extra Fangmeldungen von Fischen raussuchen wo tote Kadaver in irgendwelchen Bäumen hängen um sie hier zu posten.
> Ich unterstelle Absicht beim TE



Beim nächsten büdde wieder einen der am Gabelstapler hängt, das fetzt besser|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ist ja alles ganz schön und gut was Du da schreibst (das mit der Angelzeitung hättest Du allerdings weglassen können; Brücke=Zander ist eben NICHT so!)...Trotzdem kannst Du die Lage hier nicht beurteilen. Glaub mir...
> 
> Ich würde ja auch nicht auf die Idee kommen irgendwelche Theorien über Eure Vereinsgewässer hier rein zu schreiben weil ich Eure Verhältnisse nicht persönlich kenne...Das ist einfach so...


also ich kann euch verstehen.wenn ich in meinem raubfischgewässer gut gefangen habe und das manchen spezis erzähle kann ich mir sicher sein das am nächsten tag da andere boote an der stelle stehen.und sowas is wirklich ziemlich ätzend wenn man sich die stelle selber hart erangelt hat.darum schweige ich und erzähl nichmal das ich was gefangen habe.nur kollegen berichte ich von fängen und stellen die gut laufen.


----------



## NorbertF (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Einstmals leere Stellen sind jetzt immer besetzt, ein falsches Foto mit Hintergrund reicht aus. Fangen tut man auch viel weniger.
Ein Typ ist uns halt besonders aufgefallen, weil er ohne Scheiss ein 2 Meter langes Gaff auf dem Rücken dabeihat. Ich möchte nichtmal ansatzweise in der Nähe solcher "Angler" anzutreffen sein, also ist der Platz meist gestorben. Man muss wirklich aufpassen leider, die Rübe ab Fischer nehmen jeden Hinweis um noch ne "Mörderstelle" zu finden wo es noch was zu holen gibt.


----------



## serge7 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber habt Ihr zur Zeit alle Hochwasser im Hirn?


 
Sorry...aber Du wirst beleidigend.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Sorry...aber Du wirst beleidigend.


War nicht böse gemeint, aber im Moment nimmt das mit der Streiterei einfach überhand....


----------



## fritte (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Ich glaube hier schreiben sich wirklich einige den Frust runter, anstatt beim Thema zu bleiben.
Ich habe ja auch nen dicken Hals bei dem Wasserüberschuss, aber solls, ich bastel in der Zeit lieber an meinem Tackle rum wie anderen vor dem Kopf zu spucken.
Hoffe es wird sich bald wieder legen wenn der Pegel wieder stimmt :m


----------



## frummel (23. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

so und nu is wieder alles gut..
ich würd mir hier bei den pics nicht so viele gedanken machen..
der mittellandkanal ist groß genug.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@ rudlinger:
Wäre doch schade.
Erst noch mal überlegen und wieder zur Ruhe kommen.
Weiß jemand, was mit Wedaufischer passiert ist?
Ich hoffe, dass ihm nichts zugestoßen ist.
Letztens habe ich zufällig einen immer noch aktuellen und von ihm erstellten Thread besucht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass er hier nicht mehr angemeldet ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> also lassen wir FANGMELDUNGEN.


Das war keine Fangmeldung, sondern ein Bericht ÜBER eine Fangmeldung...

@rudlinger:
Wenn ich Dich löschen soll, schick ne Bestätigungsmail über Deine Registrierungsmailaddi...


----------



## hotte50 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Leif schrieb:


> ich versteh den auch nicht.



mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Als wenn Du das nicht genau wusstest. Ist ja nicht das erste mal, das speziell von dir derartiges eingestellt wurde, was in einem kläglichen Streit zwischen den beiden Fraktionen endete. Das dir diesbezüglich schon von einigen Usern Absicht unterstellt wurde......da halt ich mich lieber zurück, auch wenn der Verdacht als "Wiederholungstäter nahe liegt.....

in diesem Sinne...

freut euch auf's Wochenende..


----------



## NorbertF (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Als wenn Du das nicht genau wusstest. Ist ja nicht das erste mal, das speziell von dir derartiges eingestellt wurde, was in einem kläglichen Streit zwischen den beiden Fraktionen endete. Das dir diesbezüglich schon von einigen Usern Absicht unterstellt wurde......da halt ich mich lieber zurück, auch wenn der Verdacht als "Wiederholungstäter nahe liegt.....
> 
> in diesem Sinne...
> 
> freut euch auf's Wochenende..



!! Genau so schauts aus.


----------



## Leif (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Als wenn Du das nicht genau wusstest. Ist ja nicht das erste mal, das speziell von dir derartiges eingestellt wurde, was in einem kläglichen Streit zwischen den beiden Fraktionen endete. Das dir diesbezüglich schon von einigen Usern Absicht unterstellt wurde......da halt ich mich lieber zurück, auch wenn der Verdacht als "Wiederholungstäter nahe liegt.....
> 
> in diesem Sinne...
> 
> freut euch auf's Wochenende..



Hallo,

ich weiß das manche gegen die Erstellung solcher themen sind. und gerade von mir.
Aber ich habe es immer nur bei absoluten Ausnahmefischen gemacht. zwei große Welse und der Marmorkarpfen von 101 Pfund. Allerdings gab es bei dem Karpfen keinen Ärger. Liegt wohl an manchen leuten im raubfischabteil.
Ich poste ja nicht irgend ein Foto oder Report.
Nein es sind wenn deutsche rekordfische und nicht mehr.
es ginbt auch ne menge Leute die die posts gut finden über solche Themen. Allen recht machen kann man es nicht.

Leif


----------



## Hummer (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Wenn ich so eine Frau hätte wie der Fänger auf dem Bild, hätte ich auch den Fisch entnommen und die Olle releast. :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## schrauber78 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

das sind halt die hardcorereleaser, die denken, dass sie das einzig richtigen machn und jeden der, wenn er mal ein fisch mitnimmt, auch noch ein foddo davon macht und dann auch noch hier reinstellt, gleich anfängen rumzuheulen, dass wir ihnen die fische leer fischen... bla bla bla.
mein verein jauft jedes jahr für über 15000 euro besatzfische und das wird woanders nicht anders sein. 

leer gefischt scheinen die seen nur zu sein, weil die fische halt einfach nur vorsichtiger werden, wenn sie mal gefangen wurden und dann halt nicht mehr auf alles beissen.

PROST! und mahlzeit


----------



## schrauber78 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Hummer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Frau hätte wie der Fänger auf dem Bild, hätte ich auch den Fisch entnommen und die Olle releast. :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


|sagnix  |sagnix  |good:


----------



## hotte50 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Leif schrieb:


> Nein es sind wenn deutsche rekordfische und nicht mehr.



wie jetzt....|kopfkrat  nur DEUTSCHE ....|kopfkrat .....hm....also ich dachte immer Österreich wäre Österreich und nicht Deutschland....:q

na hoffentlich liest das hier kein "ewig gestriger".....der hängt dir sonst noch einen Orden um den Hals....


----------



## Case (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wie jetzt....|kopfkrat  nur DEUTSCHE ....|kopfkrat .....hm....also ich dachte immer Österreich wäre Österreich und nicht Deutschland....:q
> 
> na hoffentlich liest das hier kein "ewig gestriger".....der hängt dir sonst noch einen Orden um den Hals....




Hotte, da hast irgendwas nicht so richtig mitgekriegt..

Österreich ist genauso wie Baden ein Landkreis von Württemberg. Keine besonders beliebten, aber was sollen wir machen.? Die müssen wir halt mit durchschleppen.

Case


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> weil die fische halt einfach nur vorsichtiger werden, wenn sie mal gefangen wurden und dann halt nicht mehr auf alles beissen.



Boah, das ist auch so 'ne These, die man mir erstmal beweisen muss. 

Soooo intelligent, wie manche Angler es gerne glauben wollen sind gerade Raubfische nicht. Und ob die sich miteinander unterhalten?
"Du, hör mal, beiss bloss nicht auf diese gelben Dinger! Ich hab das neulich mal gemacht und konnte mich gerade noch losreissen!"
Und wenn sie sich nicht unterhalten können, dann setzt das vorraus, daß fast jeder Fisch schonmal an ner Angel hing und die ein ausgeprägtes Erinnerungsvermögen haben.

Ich war mir einmal ziemlich sicher den gleichen, untermaßigen Zander 2 mal hintereinander auf den gleichen Köder an der gleichen Stelle gefangen zu haben (wurde released). Nicht gerade sehr intelligent von dem Zander.

Der Biss ist ein Reflex. Wenn der Doktor einem mit dem Hämmerchen auf's Knie haut kann man auch nix anderes machen als das Bein zu heben. jedes mal auf's neue.

#d ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## hotte50 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Neuer Welsrekord gefangen*



Case schrieb:


> Hotte, da hast irgendwas nicht so richtig mitgekriegt..
> 
> Österreich ist genauso wie Baden ein Landkreis von Württemberg. Keine besonders beliebten, aber was sollen wir machen.? Die müssen wir halt mit durchschleppen.
> 
> Case



aha.....stimmt....das wusste ich nicht...da war ich bestimmt gerade Angeln als das bekannt wurde....

....aber was soll's......wieder was dazu gelernt...:q

Danke Case :m


----------



## NorbertF (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Hummer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Frau hätte wie der Fänger auf dem Bild, hätte ich auch den Fisch entnommen und die Olle releast. :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer



rofl


----------



## NorbertF (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Boah, das ist auch so 'ne These, die man mir erstmal beweisen muss.
> 
> Soooo intelligent, wie manche Angler es gerne glauben wollen sind gerade Raubfische nicht. Und ob die sich miteinander unterhalten?
> "Du, hör mal, beiss bloss nicht auf diese gelben Dinger! Ich hab das neulich mal gemacht und konnte mich gerade noch losreissen!"
> ...



Drum muss man die Fische vor dem Releasen nochmal kräftig verprügeln, damit sie schnell nicht wieder bei einem Pottangler anbeissen


----------



## hotte50 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Drum muss man die Fische vor dem Releasen nochmal kräftig verprügeln, damit sie schnell nicht wieder bei einem Pottangler anbeissen



genau....und die Pottangler sagen zum Fisch vorm abknüppeln...."sei froh das es endlich vorbei ist und nicht wieder so ein Releaser kommt und es dauernd nur raus&rein geht" :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Drum muss man die Fische vor dem Releasen nochmal kräftig verprügeln, damit sie schnell nicht wieder bei einem Pottangler anbeissen



Keine Angst, ich zünde während ich den Fisch verspeise immer eine Kerze an. Für all die Releaser, die an diesem Fisch noch ihren Spass hätten haben können.:q


----------



## andre23 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich zünde während ich den Fisch verspeise immer eine Kerze an. Für all die Releaser, die an diesem Fisch noch ihren Spass hätten haben können.:q




ich stell sie dann immer ins fenster:q


----------



## esox_105 (24. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



hotte50 schrieb:


> genau....und die Pottangler sagen zum Fisch vorm abknüppeln...."sei froh das es endlich vorbei ist und nicht wieder so ein Releaser kommt und es dauernd nur *raus&rein* geht" :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 

... ich kann einfach nicht anders ... PN geht sofort raus ... :m


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

richtig axel....immer diese ewige r&r diskussion...


----------



## rudlinger (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @rudlinger:
> Wenn ich Dich löschen soll, schick ne Bestätigungsmail über Deine Registrierungsmailaddi...




Cu und tschüss Mail ist raus


----------



## duck_68 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Cu und tschüss Mail ist raus



Memme|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Memme|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




dazu sage ich lieber nichts...ich finde es nur schade, in welche richtung sich das AB entwickelt....

....aber wundern muss man sich nicht....#d


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

ach kommt.das ab läuft sowas von gut.und für soviele leute hier gibt es echt wenig ärger untereinander.ihr glaubt garnich wie es in den meisten anderen foren abgeht wo soviele leute angemeldet sind wie im ab.


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> ach kommt.das ab läuft sowas von gut.und für soviele leute hier gibt es echt wenig ärger untereinander.ihr glaubt garnich wie es in den meisten anderen foren abgeht wo soviele leute angemeldet sind wie im ab.




.....angemeldete user und schreibende/nutzende user sind hier leider zwei paar schuhe....:g


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> .....angemeldete user und schreibende/nutzende user sind hier leider zwei paar schuhe....:g


meinte eigentlich auch aktive user.davon sind hier ja auch mehr als genug.bin in zig anderen foren angemeldet.du glaubst garnich was da teilweise abgeht.dagegen is hier im ab wirklich so gut wie null stress.


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



fantazia schrieb:


> meinte eigentlich auch aktive user.davon sind hier ja auch mehr als genug.bin in zig anderen foren angemeldet.du glaubst garnich was da teilweise abgeht.dagegen is hier im ab wirklich so gut wie null stress.




...dann bin ich ja erleichtert:q...


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich ja erleichtert:q...


hehe:q


----------



## schrauber78 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> .....angemeldete user und schreibende/nutzende user sind hier leider zwei paar schuhe....:g


dasist überall so. ich bin noch in 3 weiteren foren vertreten und in denen sieht es genau so aus. in dem einen z.b. sind etwa 60000 angemeldete mitglieder, von denen etwa 1500-3000 aktive mitglieder sind. der rest sind halt alles nur karteileichen

aber das wär mal ein thema für die laberecke


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

nur haben wir hier leider zu viele labernde karteileichen:g


----------



## Willi90 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



andre23 schrieb:


> nur haben wir hier leider zu viele labernde karteileichen:g




 :m


----------



## schrauber78 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

hrhrhr


----------



## J-son (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Also prinzipiell: nichts gegen das AB! Aber man muss als User schon'ne Menge Zeit haben, um sich durch das ganze Gespamme durchzuklicken, wenn man 'ne Info braucht. Ich bin ebenfalls in mehreren Foren angemeldet, aber so viele sinnfreie Kommentare wie im AB les' ich selten mal...da werden Threads ganz schnell zu Chats, die zwar immer noch hier und da eine Info enthalten, aber man muss erstmal 5x soviel Text lesen bis man die Info extrahiert hat. Das ist in anderen Foren nicht so krass.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Also prinzipiell: nichts gegen das AB!


Geht auch gar nicht ))

Denn letztlich sind die User "das AB" - und durch das Schreiben der User entwickelt sich das AB eben in die Richtung welche die schreibenden User "vorgeben".

Auf der einen Seite sind dann die, die "mangelnde Qualität" beklagen und  meinen da müsste mehr eingeschritten werden (ohne aber "Qualität" im Zusammenhang mit einem Forum zu definieren), auf der anderen Seite die, welche jedes "einschreiten" als Zensur oder sonstwie "unzumutbar" sehen.

Bei so einer Masse an Leuten kann mans eh nicht allen recht machen - und das will auch niemand!

Das Anglerboardforum aber als Kommunikationsplattform für die Angler im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und eines einigermaßen vernünftigen Umgangstones zu erhalten, das ist gewollt.

Was draus wird:


> Denn letztlich sind die User "das AB" - und durch das Schreiben der User entwickelt sich das AB eben in die Richtung welche die schreibenden User "vorgeben".


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



J-son schrieb:


> Also prinzipiell: nichts gegen das AB! Aber man muss als User schon'ne Menge Zeit haben, um sich durch das ganze Gespamme durchzuklicken, wenn man 'ne Info braucht. Ich bin ebenfalls in mehreren Foren angemeldet, aber so viele sinnfreie Kommentare wie im AB les' ich selten mal...da werden Threads ganz schnell zu Chats, die zwar immer noch hier und da eine Info enthalten, aber man muss erstmal 5x soviel Text lesen bis man die Info extrahiert hat. Das ist in anderen Foren nicht so krass.
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


hmm,
finde ich eigentlich nich.wenn man nee frage vernünftig stellt bekommt man eigentlich immer kompetente antworten.
das bei sinnfreien threads oder so mal bisschen gespammt wird is doch ganz normal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

PS:
Von neutraler Stelle bekam das Anglerboardforum mal ein Lob, das ich interessant fand.

Und zwar vom Hauptzollamt in Hamburg, die eine eigene Internetermittlungsgruppe haben und nach Zollvergehen suchen und die da per bestimmter Suchwörter in Suchmaschinen nach entsprechenden Leuten suchen, die dann meist in verschiedensten Foren gefunden werden.

Die wollten auch mal was von uns wissen, und beim Telefonat hiess es dann (sinngemäß) vom entsprechenden Ermittler mit entsprechender Forenerfahrung (meist keine Angelforen):
Das Anglerboard hebt sich wohltuend von vielen anderen Foren ab.
Scheint zum einen am für Internetforen relativ hohen Durchschnittsalter zu liegen, zum anderen aber auch daran, dass man von Modseite nichts so schnell ausufern lässt sondern immer relativ schnell eingreift.


Kann ich gut mit leben ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> das bei sinnfreien threads oder so mal bisschen gespammt wird is doch ganz normal.


Und genau dafür gibts ja diesen Thread:
Um andere Threads im Räuberforum mehr OnTopic zu halten (wenn das auch nie in vollem Umfange gelingen kann.....)


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

da stimm ich dir mal zu thomas...:m


----------



## andre23 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

der user bekommt immer, was er will...manchmal auch, was er verdient hat...


----------



## J-son (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Is klar, wollte auch keine Mods kritisieren! Es ist nur so, dass viele Leute einfach nicht (wie ich) die Zeit haben, stundenlang die Threads nach benötigten Infos zu durchforsten...für eben diese Leute ist es halt ärgerlich, dass dermassen viel private oder situationskomische Kommentare gepostet werden. Mich persönlich stört das eher weniger: schliesslich ist der Austausch der Mitglieder dadurch sehr viel reger, und man hat nicht nur eine Informationsplattform sondern gleichzeitig einen Zeitvertreib, da fast immer umgehend Reaktionen zu Themen oder Postings erfolgen. 
Allerdings bin ich prinzipiell ein effizienzorientierter Mensch, deshalb fällt mir so etwas halt auf.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Is klar, wollte auch keine Mods kritisieren


Habe ich weder behauptet noch so verstanden!

Tipp:
Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) lesen, gibt zwar Kommentarfunktion, aber der eigentliche Artikel bleibt wie veröffentlicht erhalten ))


----------



## bennie (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Bei deinen Hechtfängen würde ich auf ne UL-Rute umsteigen. Das wäre Spaß pur. Petri Heil, weiter so (nur größer  )


----------



## fantazia (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

fische auch gerne leicht.problem is nur das ich keine geflochtene schnüre mag.und mit mono und weicher rute kommt der anschlag oft nich richtig durch.


----------



## jumon42 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> fische auch gerne leicht.problem is nur das ich keine geflochtene schnüre mag.und mit mono und weicher rute kommt der anschlag oft nich richtig durch.


 
Manchmal muss man mit der Zeit gehen. Da bleiben oft auch Vorlieben auf der Strecke. Man muss die alten Zöpfe abschneiden.
Geflochtene Schnur beim Spinnfischen ist eigentlich heutzutage Pflicht.


----------



## Living Dead (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man mit der Zeit gehen. Da bleiben oft auch Vorlieben auf der Strecke. Man muss die alten Zöpfe abschneiden.
> Geflochtene Schnur beim Spinnfischen ist eigentlich heutzutage Pflicht.



Wenn man mit der Zeit gehen will dann hat man zum modernen Fischen mit Blinkern und Wobblern monofile Schnur.


----------



## jumon42 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Zeit gehen will dann hat man zum modernen Fischen mit Blinkern und Wobblern monofile Schnur.


 
Klar wenn ich ein wenig Spass beim Barschblinkern haben will dann tut es auch monofile Schnur.
Aber ich will meistens richtige Fische fangen.


----------



## fantazia (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

fische fast nur nur mit blinkern und spinnern.da reicht mir nee mono.für die paar mal wo ich gufis oder twister fische brauche ich keine geflochtene.


----------



## Living Dead (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Klar wenn ich ein wenig Spass beim Barschblinkern haben will dann tut es auch monofile Schnur.
> Aber ich will meistens richtige Fische fangen.



In deinen Augen ist Mono also zu schwach für so "richtige" Fische? Hmm warum angelt man denn auf  Marline und neuerdings auch oft auf Heilbutt und mit Nylon? Ich verstehs einfach nicht|rolleyes

Schon mal ne 30er Stroft über die Rute geprengt? Viel Spaß.


----------



## jumon42 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> In deinen Augen ist Mono also zu schwach für so "richtige" Fische? Hmm warum angelt man denn auf Marline und neuerdings auch oft auf Heilbutt und mit Nylon? Ich verstehs einfach nicht|rolleyes
> 
> Schon mal ne 30er Stroft über die Rute geprengt? Viel Spaß.


 
Ne nicht zu schwach. Monofile Schnur hat sicher positve Eigenschaften. Meinen 1,23er Hecht dieses Jahr habe ich auch mit monofiler 0,35er Schnur gefangen. Allerdings auf totem Köderfisch an der Pose.

Beim Spinnangeln auf z.B. große Hechte ist der richtige Anschlag fast alles und da ist geflochtene Schnur einfach im Vorteil. Sicher wirst du auch mit monofiler Schnur den ein oder anderen Hecht fangen, aber die Aussteigerquote ist einfach deutlich höher. 
Auch die Verbindung zum Köder ist mit geflochtener Schnur direkter. Man spürt den Biss besser, was eine schnellere Reaktion möglich macht.
Ich war auch kein Freund von geflochtenen Schnüren, aber zur Optimierung meiner Fangerfolge war der Umstieg unvermeidlich.
Schau mal auf meine Homepage.


----------



## jumon42 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> fische auch gerne leicht.problem is nur das ich keine geflochtene schnüre mag.und mit mono und weicher rute kommt der anschlag oft nich richtig durch.


 
In einem vorherigen Beitrag schreibst du, dass dir zwei Hechte durch Ausschlitzen verloren gingen.
Ketzerisch könnte ich jetzt behaupten: Mit geflochtener hättest du die gefangen.
Bei einigen Hechten, die während des Drills wieder ausgestiegen sind, hatte ich einfach nur den Anschlag vergessen. Das Hechtmaul ist sehr hart und es bedarf schon einiger Kraft den Haken durch den Kiefer des Hechtes zu treiben. Ich habe schon Hechte gehabt die vor meinen Augen das Maul wieder aufgemacht haben und den Köder einfach wieder los gelassen haben. Da ist geflochtene Schnur klar im Vorteil.
Mit Mono fängst du einen Hecht von drei Bissen. Mit geflochtener fängst du 2,5 Hechte von drei Bissen.
Aber wenn dir einer reicht.....


----------



## fantazia (6. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

die beiden gingen im sprung vorm boot verloren.
keine ahnung ob ich sie mit geflochtener bekommen hätte#c.
mit meiner bissausbeute bin ich eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden.
kennt doch eigentlich jeder sone tage.mal läuft alles gut und mal hast nen tag wo dir 2 nacheinander ausschlitzen.war gestern halt nich mein tag.sehe also kein grund für mich auf gelofchtene umzusteigen.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



jumon42 schrieb:


> Ne nicht zu schwach. Monofile Schnur hat sicher positve Eigenschaften. Meinen 1,23er Hecht dieses Jahr habe ich auch mit monofiler 0,35er Schnur gefangen. Allerdings auf totem Köderfisch an der Pose.
> 
> Beim Spinnangeln auf z.B. große Hechte ist der richtige Anschlag fast alles und da ist geflochtene Schnur einfach im Vorteil. Sicher wirst du auch mit monofiler Schnur den ein oder anderen Hecht fangen, aber die Aussteigerquote ist einfach deutlich höher.
> Auch die Verbindung zum Köder ist mit geflochtener Schnur direkter. Man spürt den Biss besser, was eine schnellere Reaktion möglich macht.
> ...


 
Das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich denke eine gute Mono wird im Drill deutlich angenehmer sein als Geflecht (geringe Dehnung als Puffer).
Sieh den Post von Living Dead - schlag mal mit einer vernüntigen 30er an und du siehst, das klappt auch.

Aber das gehört hier nicht hin - für eine Grundsatzdiskussion sollte man nen neuen Thread aufmachen


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Mit untermassigen Fischen mach ich das gleiche wie mit massigen.
Den Haken entfernen und schonend zurücksetzen. Töten tu ich gar keinen.


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mit untermassigen Fischen mach ich das gleiche wie mit massigen.
> Den Haken entfernen und schonend zurücksetzen. Töten tu ich gar keinen.


 

DITO!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

ich glaube,er will uns verarschen.....


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

wer und wieso?


----------



## Ynos79 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Ich esse gerne Fisch


----------



## Bebo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Joa, Fisch ist lecker!


----------



## Diski (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mit untermassigen Fischen mach ich das gleiche wie mit massigen.
> Den Haken entfernen und schonend zurücksetzen. Töten tu ich gar keinen.



Dabei darfst Du Dich aber auch nicht erwischen lassen!
Tierschutzgesetz!!!!#q

Ich nehme auch nur das mit was ich brauche und sehe keinen Sinn einen kapitalen Fisch zu töten nur weil es da steht.
Aber zu diesem Punkt sagte man mir dan müsse ich halt vom fischen zu Hause bleiben, den man sollte nur zum angeln gehen wenn man auch einen Fisch braucht.|kopfkrat


Ich verstehe das auch nicht - ein schöner Karpfen - ein Bild - und wieder zurück in sein Element - der Fisch und ich sind glücklich - aber nur so lange es keiner sieht.

Gruß
Diski


----------



## Bebo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Ojejejeje- das war´s was ich meinte, die ewige Diskussion um C&R und C&E.....
LG und Petri Heil
Ben


----------



## Ynos79 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

@Bebo "Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als wie zuvor!"

Wenn Du schon Goethe zitierst, dann bitte richtig


----------



## Uwe_H (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



Ines1 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich ja und ist mir auch verständlich.
> 
> Das ist für mich auch logisch und nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...




Wenn du den untermaßigen Fisch vor dem Hakenlösen betäubst und tötest dann ist es halt mit dem Zurücksetzen Essig!!! #d

Die Überlebenschance ist halt mit Loch im Maul größer als mit Herzstich, das muss man mal ganz klar so sehen.
Ist er allerdings so stark verletzt, oder hat zu tief geschluckt, dann hat es mit dem Zurücksetzen keinen Zweck mehr. Allerdings darfst du diesen Fisch dann nicht mitnehmen, der muss dann kleingeschnitten der Nahrungskette zugefügt werden.


----------



## Bebo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Reden wir von Goethe oder von untermaßigen Fischen? Meine Interpretation dieses Zitates ist mir durchaus bewußt und Teil des Masterplans.... Oder so ähnlich, schließlich suche ich auch nicht nach des Pudels, sondern nach des Münsterländers Kern und die Frage, wie´s der Faust mit der Religion hält ist auch quasi unbeantwortet...:b
LG Ben


----------



## Ynos79 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Es tut zwar nichts zur Sache, wie Du bereits festgelstellt hast. ABER

Wozu soll er die Frage der Religion beantworten, wenn er sich mit Mephisto eingelassen hat. Im Keller saufen ging ja schliesslich auch. Und es freut mich, dass es hier doch Niveau gibt.

B2T


----------



## Bebo (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Oh je, das |offtopic droht....
Kann ja nicht immer nur Mord und Totschlag sein! 
Meiner Meinung nach, ist auch Mephistopheles nichts weiter als MIttel zum Zweck für den Faust, ein ganz altes Thema du brauchst jemanden, der dich weiter bringt und auf der anderen Seite steht die holde Dame, vor welcher dir dein Protigier(?) peinlich oder gar bedrohlich scheint und am Ende ist man doch der Gelackmeierte.....
Hier wittert´s nach der Hexenküche,
nach einer längst vergangenen Zeit.
Mußt´ich nichtmit der Welt verkehren? 
Das Leere lernen, die Leere lehren?.....

Es ist tatsächlich schön, mal was Anderes zu lesen!
LG und Petri Heil
Ben


----------



## Ynos79 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Frage mich wann die Admins zur Tat schreiten... 


Faust ist sich seiner Position bewusst, denn Mephisto war auf ihn angewiesen. Somit konnte Mephisto die "menschlichen Triebe" fast originalgetreu erfahren. Er kann sich nicht herablassen auf die menschlichen Bedürfnisse, welches sich in einem Dialog wiederspiegelt, in welchem Mephisto Faust um die Schilderung der genauen Situation bittet.

Das waren keine Zitate


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (7. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

lasst doch mal goethe aus dem spiel, oder aber startet nen selbstdarstellungs-blabbla


----------



## lemure muik (8. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

himmel arsch und zwirn!

sind wir nun in der literatur oder beim thema??!! zum thema c+r bzw. c+e gibts doch genügende ansichten im eigenen thread!

ich weiss nur, das wenn ich nen fisch in der schonzeit fang oder einen der untermaßig ist; dann gugg ich ob ich den haken ohne probs rausbekomm, oder eben des vorfach so kurz wie möglich vorm haken abschneiden kann. so wurde es mir anno dazumal beigebracht.

;o) de muik


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



Diski schrieb:


> Dabei darfst Du Dich aber auch nicht erwischen lassen!
> Tierschutzgesetz!!!!#q
> 
> Ich nehme auch nur das mit was ich brauche und sehe keinen Sinn einen kapitalen Fisch zu töten nur weil es da steht.
> ...



1. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist meiner Ansicht nach illegal (!) da es dem BGB widerspricht. Ausserdem kann es gar nicht wirksam sein, da man auch untermassige Fische zurücksetzen darf und muss.
2. Ich fische in Frankreich, mich kratzt das deutsche Gesetz nicht die Bohne.

Warum sollte man nur angeln gehn wenn man einen Fisch braucht? NIEMAND *braucht* einen Fisch. 99% oder eher mehr angeln nur zum Spass. Das ist doch verlogen mit dem Nahrungserwerb....


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

@Norbert
Doch ich BRAUCHE Fisch  alleine weil ich hier in 50km Umkreis nicht mal einen Zander kaufen könnte selbst wenn ich bereit wäre die 80€ für einen frischen Fisch hinzublättern. Klar geh ich aus Spaß angeln aber es macht ebenso viel Spaß einen selbst geangelten, edlen Fisch delikat zuzubereiten und der begeisterten Familie vorzusetzen.


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Das sei dir unbenommen  Ist doch ne schöne Sache.


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nur angeln gehn wenn man einen Fisch braucht? NIEMAND *braucht* einen Fisch. 99% oder eher mehr angeln nur zum Spass. Das ist doch verlogen mit dem Nahrungserwerb....



Na doch ich schon, dann gehöre ich zu dem einem Prozent.

Der eine sieht den Fisch als reines Sportgerät der andere wiederum als Eiweissquelle...jeder nach seinem Gusto halt.

Ich fahre ja auch nicht unbedingt *nur *wegen der schönen Natur nach Norge sondern wegen Filets *und *dem Gefühl mal wieder was an der Angel zu haben.

Und die Zahl der Filetierer die man in Norge sieht zeigt mir das es doch eher 99% sind die Fisch brauchen und nicht 99% "nichtfischbraucher"

Und insgeheim sind es meist die die in Norge kräftig"schnippeln" und in Internetforen die C&R Heiligkeit |engel: darstellen.--Das ist verlogen-- Alles schon erlebt.

Aber jeder wie er will #h


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

Ja jeder wie er will  Ich hab ja auch lediglich auf die Frage geantwortet die der TE gestellt hat. Was mach ich mit untermassigen Fischen.
Übrigens meine ich "brauchen" anders. Insbesondere die Norwegenfahrer brauchen die Fische auch nicht. Für das Geld für den Urlaub kriegt man viele Lebensmittel im Laden


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*

|rolleyesDer Unterschied warum ich  mir den Fisch nicht "günstig" im Supermarkt kaufe ist der weil dieser Fisch mir nicht sagt *wann* er gefangen wurde *wo* er gefangen wurde und vor allem *wie* er gefangen wurde.

Ich weiss nur eins und das ist sicher,das mit diesem Supermarktfisch  noch *sehr sehr viel Beifang* mitgefangen wurden der nun als natürliche Recource fehlt. 

Von daher differenziere ich schon bei "brauchen" da ich 99% des Fisches für mich und meine Famillie selber fange und gewerbsmässige Fischer bis auf den Fischbrötchenverkäufer mit mir kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ich kaufe auch keine gefangenen Fische, nur gezüchtete


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

siehst du und das Unterscheidet uns auch, ich meide jeglichen Zuchtfisch nicht zuletzt auch wegen solcher Dinge. Hier



Naturkost schrieb:


> Zuchtfische, auch Shrimps, werden meist mit Tiermehl                          gefüttert. Experten halten eine BSE-Übertragung                          für unwahrscheinlich, schließen sie aber nicht                          aus.



Sondern auch wegen solcher Dinge wie Hier

Du siehst man kann es drehen oder wenden jeder hat seine Meinung warum wieso weshalb.


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ja gottseidank hat jeder das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung, immerhin etwas das zumindest teilweise noch erlaubt ist hierzulande


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

|kopfkratObwohl Norbert 

So ganz richtig ist das gar nicht was ich über das Meiden von Zuchtfischen schrieb. |bigeyes

Eher schlicht falsch!!!

Da ich bei uns im Verein im Vorstand bin kann ich dir sagen das ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Beitragsgelder und DAV Gelder allgemein dazu verwendet wird Fischbesatz zu *kaufen.
Und dieser wird nicht der Natur entnommen sondern in Betrieben gezüchtet.

*Das ist das was ich bei so ziemlich allen C&R Diskussionen vermisse, nämlich das viele die die Kochtopfangler "verurteilen" 
und sich selbst als "Fischheilige" hinstellen vergessen das *alle* Beitragszahler dafür sorgen das überhaupt noch Fisch da ist.
Und ich gehe erstmal davon aus das alle die in Deutschland angeln gültige Erlaubnisscheine haben.

Von daher ist es Falsch zu sagen ich meide Zuchtfisch.

Und du kannst auch mal mit ruhigem gewissen nen Zander essen. #h

z.B. Hier (soll jetzt keine Werbung sein)


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Siehste und das ist genau der Grund warum ich C&R betreibe. Weil ich es schlichtweg lächerlich finde jedes Jahr Fische in nen Teich zu werfen nur um diese dann übers Jahr wieder rauszufangen und zu verspeisen.
Da kann ich sie gleich nach Hause liefern lassen, spart die Arbeit des Fangens.
Ich möchte einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand ohne jedes Jahr zu besetzen! Und bei Hechten hat unser Verein das schon geschafft da kann man ruhigen Gewissens hin und wieder einen mitnehmen. Das ist nur gelungen  weil die Vielangler fast komplett auf die Entnahme verzichtet haben für ne Weile. Und immer noch. Ohne prahlen zu wollen: den Bestand fische ich allein auf ein Jahr platt wenn ich will.
Nun sind die Zander dran. Das wird auch klappen so wies aussieht.

So das war nun mein Grund, sicher auch kein dummer Grund hoffe ich.


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

 Nein kein dummer Grund, es ist deine Meinung.

Und wie gesagt JEDER muss und soll seine Meinung haben so wie ich meine habe.

Und die besagt "Ein Fisch ist unter keinen Umständen Sportgerät"
auch wenn der Drill noch so einen Spass macht. 

Genauso wie ich es lächerlich finde das sich einige Angelgeräte für mehere Tausend Euro kaufen und Fische nur Fangen um ein schönes Foto zu machen oder mit entsprechender Grösse der Fische angeben zu können. 

Aber nichtsdesto trotz release auch ich, untermassige oder eben auch viel zu grosse (Zander Hecht Karpfen)

Aber ich gehe nicht im Vorfeld mit dem Gedanken ans Wasser mein Spass vor dem "was auch immer der Fisch fühlt" zu stellen.

Ich bin halt auf nen schönes Filet aus, aber zumindest ich weiss wann dann Schluss ist. und ein guter Zander reicht dann auch ne Weile.
Evtl unterscheidet mich das von anderen "Kochtopfanglern"
Aber die die ich kenne handhaben es so wie ich. "Masslose Fisch Räuber" von denen ich hier schon gelesen habe und für die so mancher Fischesser dann herhalten muss sind doch eher die Ausnahme. 

Das ist mein Grund ...hoffe auch kein schlechter#h


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Dann machst du doch eh das gleiche wie ich. Ist ja nicht so dass ich gar keine Fische mitnehme.
Ich hab zum Beispiel bestimmt 30 Forellen auf der Liste stehn. (sonst halt nix im Moment, wobei der eine Hecht gestern war auch fast fällig).
Fotos hab ich zwar ganz gern, aber nur wenn ich den Fisch zum lösen eh aus dem Wasser heben muss. Sonst wird im Wasser abgehakt.


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann machst du doch eh das gleiche wie ich. Ist ja nicht so dass ich gar keine Fische mitnehme.



:vik: Und jetzt hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht!!!!

Hier sind jetzt 2 Meinungen, eine "C&R" und eine "Kochtopf"

Aber wenn die Diskussion halbwegs sachlich zugeht wie jetzt zwischen uns z.B. kommt man schnell dahinter das es *den C&Rler* und  *den Kochtopfangler* als solchen eigentlich nicht gibt und beide das Anglen als solches verstehen was es ursprünglich mal war.

"C&R" und "Kochtopf" sind wie das Rote Tuch bei Stieren

Du siehst so weit liegen wir nicht auseinander

#h


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Als Potfischer bezeichne ich ja auch Angler die über den Eigenbedarf entnehmen und die Fische dann verschenken oder verkaufen.
Jeder der selektiv entnimmt ist doch kein Potfischer


----------



## Tisie (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Petri Heil, Fantazia!

Noch ein kleiner Tip: Man muß nicht jeden 50er Hecht ablichten, zumal ein Foto von einem lebenden und stark blutenden Hechtlein sicher kaum jemandem Freude bereitet. Wenn Fische zurückgesetzt werden, sollte man sie nicht auf trockenen Oberflächen (z.B. im Boot, am Ufer, usw.) ablegen, weil das die Schleimhaut verletzt (nasses Gras ist OK). Ich würde zudem auf's Keschern verzichten ... vielleichst machst Du das nächste Mal ein Drillfoto vom Fisch, landest ihn dann per Hand und hakst ihn noch im Wasser ab?! Da haben wir mehr von und der Fisch auch 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil, Fantazia!
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Tip: Man muß nicht jeden 50er Hecht ablichten, zumal ein Foto von einem lebenden und stark blutenden Hechtlein sicher kaum jemandem Freude bereitet. Wenn Fische zurückgesetzt werden, sollte man sie nicht auf trockenen Oberflächen (z.B. im Boot, am Ufer, usw.) ablegen, weil das die Schleimhaut verletzt (nasses Gras ist OK). Ich würde zudem auf's Keschern verzichten ... vielleichst machst Du das nächste Mal ein Drillfoto vom Fisch, landest ihn dann per Hand und hakst ihn noch im Wasser ab?! Da haben wir mehr von und der Fisch auch
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


danke fürs petri.
hast recht muss man nich.aber ich finde es schön von jedem gefangenen fisch ein foto als andenken zu haben.führe auch liste und da is nen foto dazu doch ganz nett.(kann es aber auch lassen fotos im ab hochzuladen.)normal leg ich die hechte auch nich ab.war aber alleine unterwegs.glaub so schlimm wird es schon nich sein nen hecht für paar sekunden abzulegen.hatte aber eh vor mir eine abhakmatte zu kaufen.nachdem ich mir vor paar tagen aber nee speedmaster geholt habe is die kohle im moment knapp.werd aber beim nächsten mal dran denken und ihn nich ablegen.


----------



## Tisie (11. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2007*

Hi Olli,

Du kannst das natürlich machen, wie Du gerne möchtest. Du mußt Dich auch nicht rechtfertigen, denn ich wollte Dich nicht kritisieren. Mir war nur wichtig, nochmal darauf hinzuweisen, daß Fische rel. sensibel auf Verletzungen der Schleimhaut reagieren. Eine Abhakmatte ist sicher der richtie Ansatz #6 ... wie gesagt, war ja auch nur ein Tip und ein Foto von einem zurückgesetztem Fisch im Wasser kann auch sehr schön sein 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. September 2007)

*AW: Untermaßige Fische*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nur angeln gehn wenn man einen Fisch braucht? NIEMAND *braucht* einen Fisch. 99% oder eher mehr angeln nur zum Spass. Das ist doch verlogen mit dem Nahrungserwerb....




ich sag mal so: ich esse gerne Fisch, aber ich bin was die Nahrungsaufnahme angeht sehr eigen.

Ich esse genauso wenig abgepackte, marinierte Nackenkoteletts vom Supermarkt, wie Käpt'n Iglo's Industriestäbchen.

Ich gehe sogar noch weiter: Ich esse keinen Fisch, der älter ist als ein paar Tage, Tiefgekühlt maximal zwei Wochen. Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, für mich ist das ein himmelweiter Unterschied, den ich nicht nur schmecke sondern vorallem RIECHEN kann.

nun sag du mir, wo bekomme ich solch frischen Fisch her, wenn ich ihn mir nicht selbst besorge?

Richtig, die Antwort lautet: garnicht. Es ist schlicht unmöglich, selbst für Fischrestaurants, wenn sie nicht an der Küste liegen (und selbst dort wird einem meistens Gammelfisch angedreht, wenn ich den Laden betrete und es schon nach gebratenem Gammelfisch riecht bin ich weg).

Und jetzt kommt noch eine harte These von mir:
Fisch ist genauso wie Milch ein extrem verderbliches Lebensmittel. Wirklich tadellosen Fisch im Laden zu bekommen ist schier unmöglich, allein der Transport dauert einfach zu lange. *Aus diesem Grund ist jeglicher Fisch, den man im Fischgeschäft überhaupt kaufen kann schon gammelig!
*Bist du schonmal zum Schlachter gegangen und hast dir gedacht: puh, hier riecht es aber nach Fleisch? Wohl eher nicht, denn dann wäre das Fleisch ja schon nicht mehr gut. und genau so verhält es sich auch mit Fisch! nur das wir uns so sehr daran gewöhnt haben, das wir es als "normal" empfinden, wenn Fisch riecht. Das ist aber alles andere als Normal! Das ist zumindest angegammelt, denn wirklich frischer Fisch riecht nicht so. Nichtmal im Ansatz. Der Geruch ist ein völlig anderer. Wirklich frischer Fisch riecht vielleicht nach Blut und Eisen, aber hat überhaupt nichts gemnein mit dem Gestank, den die Leute fälschlicherweise Fischgeruch nennen. Man kennt es eben nicht anders, aufgrund der Lieferbedingungen gibt es nur angegammelten Fisch zu kaufen, deswegen haben sich einige Leute daran gewöhnt, andere essen einfach überhaupt keinen Fisch. Ich habe schon viele dieser vermeintlichen "Nicht-Fischesser" mit selbst-gefangenem Fisch eines besseren belehrt.

Warum riecht die Bude nicht nach "Fisch", wenn man Selbstgefangenen gebraten hat? Warum sind frische Filets absolut geruchsneutral? Weil solcher Fisch noch genießbar ist, anderer nicht. Natürlich stirbt man nicht davon, einem wird auch nicht schlecht, denn unsere Verdauung kommt allgemein mit Aas ganz gut klar. Vergammelt ist er trotzdem und ich schmecke das!

Für mich muß jedenfalls kein Industriekutter rausfahren, auf dem dann Berge und Berge an Fischen übereinander angehäuft werden, die da langsam vor sich hin siechen und bei lebendigem Leib verarbeitet oder schockgefrostet werden. Bei denen ich auch nicht merke, ob da vielleicht ein Wurmbefall vorgelegen hat oder das Tier krank war (sieht man dem Fischstäbchen ja nicht an).

Für mich gibt es absolut nichts moralisch Verwerfliches an Catch&Eat, ich angle in der Ostsee und der Weser und in beiden Fällen wird sich der Fischbestand kaum durch Angler merklich dezimieren lassen. Durch die systematische Leerfischerei des Industriefischfangs schon.

Amen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch keine gefangenen Fische, nur gezüchtete



Oh-Oh und nochmal:

Dir ist aber auch klar, daß z.B die Dänen den Meeresboden systematisch leerfischen und dabei alles - aber auch wirklich alles, inkl. kleiner Krebse, Muscheln, Seesternen, Brutfischen... - mitnehmen, nur um daraus dann im Endeffekt Futter zu produzieren, daß hinterher an deine gezüchteten Fische in den Tanks verfüttert wird??? (auch ein möglicher  Grund für den extremen Rückgang der Dorsche in der Ostsee.)

Menschliche Kannibalen bekommen Kreutzfeld-Jacob, bei Rindern ist's BSE, verfüttert man Schwein an Schweine - Schweinepest. Ob da nun bei Fischen etwas Gutes dabei herauskommt?

Also eine vernünftige Rechtfertigung für C&R ist das nicht. Wenn es dir um die Umwelt geht, dann iss lieber deine eigenen Fische und mach einen Bogen um die nicht-artgerecht-gehaltenen Zuchtfische. Schon wegen der eigenen Gesundheit. Man weiß ja nicht woher die kommen. Außerdem bekommt man die ja nur im vergammelten Zustand (s.o) ;-)


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

scheint ja fies zuzugehn in Bremen, ich krieg meine Fische hier sogar lebend wenn ich will. Frisch aus dem Teich vom Züchter.
Dürfte sie sogar selber rausangeln wenn ich wollte, womit du dann auch zufrieden wärst ist dann ja selbst gefangen. Lass ich aber lieber, da albern.
Genauso albern wie in den Vereinssee werfen und dann wieder rausangeln


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



NorbertF schrieb:


> scheint ja fies zuzugehn in Bremen, ich krieg meine Fische hier sogar lebend wenn ich will. Frisch aus dem Teich vom Züchter.


Ok, das sieht natürlich anders aus, an die Möglichkeit habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht.  Dagegen kann man nichts sagen. Außer daß ich finde, daß in freier Wildbahn aufgewachsene Fische besser schmecken. 



> Genauso albern wie in den Vereinssee werfen und dann wieder rausangeln


Ja, neeeee. Das finde ich auch albern. 

Apropos: Ich nehme auch nie mehr mit, als ich verputzen kann, untermaßig sowieso nicht und auch keine Hechte. Diese machen einen Riesenspass, schmecken mir aber nicht. Daher hab ich auch Verständis für Releaser #6.

Nochmal kurz etwas OT: Du fischt in Frankreich? ich fahre nächstes Jahr im Juli an die Saone... gutes Angelgewässer?


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ok, das sieht natürlich anders aus, an die Möglichkeit habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht.  Dagegen kann man nichts sagen. Außer daß ich finde, daß in freier Wildbahn aufgewachsene Fische besser schmecken.
> 
> 
> Ja, neeeee. Das finde ich auch albern.
> ...




Ja siehst du? Die Situation ist halt überall anders. Wenn ich in der Ostsee fischen könnte würde ich auch nicht alles releasen.
Ich hab halt nur meinen Vereinssee an dem alles tothaun wirklich keinen Sinn macht nur um dann neu zu besetzen.
Und den Rhein der hier eh schon total niedergeknüppelt ist. Die Hechte und Zander daraus sind auch etwas schadstoffbelastet und schmecken auch nicht anders als die vom Züchter. Also warum sollte ich die töten...ist nicht so dass ich mir das nicht überlegen würde und ich hinterfrage mein Tun schon. Für mich ist das was ich tue für meine Situation die richtige Entscheidung.
Hecht schmeckt übrigens (mir) sehr gut.

Ja ich fische in Frankreich. Die Saone war wohl mal ein aussergewöhnliches Gewässer, viele grosse Welse und auch massiv Karpfen, Zander, Weissfische.
Von "oben" und "unten" her wurde die Sache aber ziemlich kaputtgemacht...viele Fahrzeuge mit osteuropäischen Kennzeichen die bestens ausgerüstet alles leerplündern und dann in bereitstehende Kühlfahrzeuge packen. Es gibt wohl noch Gebiete wo es super läuft, hab nen Spezi der immer hinfährt. Ich selbst weiss das nur von ihm, er fährt regelmässig seit ca. 15 Jahren (damals war er da einer der ersten).
Viel Glück!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Norbert hat schon 100% Recht wenn er sagt, dass niemand aus Gründen des Nahrungserwerbes zu angeln *braucht*. 

Da wird was verwechselt. Man *möchte gerne* Fisch essen. Und der soll möglichst frisch sein. Dafür ist halt das Angeln vielleicht nicht die einzige, sicher aber die verbreiteste Möglichkeit.
Aber brauchen, im Sinne von unbedingt notwendig, ist Quatsch. Niemand stirbt oder wird Mangel erleiden, wenn er keinen Fisch isst. Ehrlicherweise sollte man das Angeln als Beschaffung einer frischen Delikatesse bezeichnen. 
Somit scheidet der zwanghafte Nahrungserwerb als Grund fürs Angeln ganz einfach aus und es bleibt die Freude am fischen. 
Und gegen ein Maßvolles entnehmen der Fänge zum Zweck der eigenen Verwertung ist nun gar nichts zu sagen. 

Das angeln auf die reine Nahrungsbeschaffung zu reduzieren, wie es der VdSF der Welt weismachen will, ist absolut verlogen und daneben.

Ralf


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Vielleicht solltest zuerst mal überlegen Dir nen neuen "Angelfreund" anzuschaffen!!!!!#6


----------



## Gardenfly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*



maesox schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest zuerst mal überlegen Dir nen neuen "Angelfreund" anzuschaffen!!!!!#6



einen der alle Waller platt machen will, würde ich auch nicht alles erzählen
Haben die anderen Fische ohne dein zutun keine Chance ?
spätestens wenn wieder mehr Salz in die Werra geleitet wird seid ihr froh über jeden Fisch der nich abhaut.


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

@Gardenfly!
Ich kann ja verstehen ,dass in Bad Bevensen keiner weiß, dass die Werra in SW nicht geeignet ist ein Welsbestand zu beherbergen. Und das Salz erst weiter Fluß abw. eingeleitet wird. Aber hier darf ein jeder seinen Senf hinzugeben!
@Maesox!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Und dann ist da noch eine gewisse Sinnentstelltheit. What do you meen??


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

[quote=Clouserfan;1756633
!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil




..Dann merks Dir!!!!!#6#hBist gereizt????????|uhoh:

Mein Angelfreund würde nicht so ein Geheinis draus machen!! Auf das war`s bezogen!! Nur für dich nochmal!!!


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*



maesox schrieb:


> ..Dann merks Dir!!!!!#6#hBist gereizt????????|uhoh:
> 
> Mein Angelfreund würde nicht so ein Geheinis draus machen!! Auf das war`s bezogen!! Nur für dich nochmal!!!



Du hast ja auch nicht vor den Bestand auszurotten 

Ihr redet aneinander vorbei fürchte ich. Keep cool.


----------



## peterws (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, mir geht es hier nicht nur darum, einen großen Fisch zu fangen sondern vielmehr um den anderen Fischen in der Werra eine gesunde Population zu ermöglichen. Da die Waller hier schlicht weg alles nieder machen was da ist.



Du willst also mit dem Fang eines Wallers den Fluss retten!:vik:

PS. Schau zu dem Thema mal in den aktuellen Blinker.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Vorschlag: alle Foren dichtmachen, alles in den Thread packen.
Spart Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Oder einfach beim Posten OnTopic bleiben, dann kann man sich das verschieben sparen.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Entschuldigung, aber m.E. war das ontopic, immerhin spricht der TE davon dass er die Welse nur fangen will weil er sie aus der Werra entfernen will.
Wenn man darauf antwortet ist das kaum offtopic.
Aber ich bin gottseidank kein Mod. Mir wärs auch zu blöd...


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Sorry Thomas aber so Off Topic war das doch gar nicht!! Dann muß ab jetzt alles überall raus,was nicht ausschließlich mit der Frage o dem Thema zu tun hat!!!!!#d

Bitte nicht sooooooo kleinlich sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Aber ich bin gottseidank kein Mod. Mir wärs auch zu blöd...


Da sagste was )))

Davon ab:
Die Frage war wo und wie er Welse in dr Werra fangen kann, nicht die Frage ob oder warum das sinnvoll wäre. Das hat er aus seiner Sicht zwar angefügt, aber dazu rein gar nichts gefragt.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Das ist deine Interpretation.
Ich habs anders aufgefasst. Nur weil das der einzige Satz mit nem Fragezeichen dahinter war heisst das nicht dass man alles andere was er schreibt in den Antworten ignorieren muss, oder? Der Hauptteil seines Postings ging um was anderes....
Ich seh da 3 Themen:
o wie fange ich einen Wels 
o meine Angelkumpel hat mich nicht lieb
o ich will Welse ausrotten

auf alles kann man auch antworten nicht wahr?


----------



## peterws (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

@maesox: stimme Dir zu!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Kleinlich nur dann, wenn schon am Anfang eines Threads abzusehen ist, das wieder die zwei bekannten Fraktionen "aufeinanderprallen" und so die ursprüngliche Frage ( "und benötige daher mal euren Rat um gezielt auf den großen Jäger zu fischen.") in den Hintergrund gerät.

Für die andere(n) Diskussione(n) gibts es genügend Threads bzw. kann jeder hier einen dazu aufmachen.

Wo ist das Problem, nicht jeden Thread mit c+c oder c+r zu zerlabern??


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Das Problem ist dass ein Threadersteller geschickt in den Raum werfen kann dass er gerne einen Fischbestand ausrotten will, wenn er noch geschickt eine ablenkende Frage einwirft. Zum Beispiel: wo bekomme ich Sonntags Würmer?

Ihm zu sagen er möge dieses Verhalten überdenken ist dagegen unerwüscht.
Ganz schön bescheuert wie ich finde.


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Alle drei Punkte sind es wert daß man sich darüber äußern darf,find ich!!


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Genau,streicht doch gleich zu anfang diese Sätze des Themenstarters raus,dann gibts solche "überflüssigen" Diskussionen erst gar nicht!!!!#6


----------



## JerkerHH (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kleinlich nur dann, wenn schon am Anfang eines Threads abzusehen ist, das wieder die zwei bekannten Fraktionen "aufeinanderprallen" und so die ursprüngliche Frage ( "und benötige daher mal euren Rat um gezielt auf den großen Jäger zu fischen.") in den Hintergrund gerät.
> 
> Für die andere(n) Diskussione(n) gibts es genügend Threads bzw. kann jeder hier einen dazu aufmachen.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem, nicht jeden Thread mit c+c oder c+r zu zerlabern??


 
Meine Güte.. 

Warum bist du so kleinlich??? #d#d#d

Es ist doch "nichts" los.... 

Sollen wir uns an die Hand nehmen ? oder Warum wird jeden Tag von Dir immer gleich eingeschritten obwohl nichts los ist? 

Total übertrieben!!!!!!!!!!

MfG
JerkerHH |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Und was hatte das jetzt alles mit dem Thread zu tun??


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Gezielt am kleinen Fluss auf Waller, benötige Tips!*

Und wer ist dafür verantwortlich?
Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Tipp:
Macht nen Thread auf, wo Ihr über Sinn oder Unsinn vom Waller reduzieren in der Werra diskutiert, das geht ganz einfach in einem Forum...


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hat der TE ja schon getan.


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Macht nen Thread auf, wo Ihr über Sinn oder Unsinn vom Waller reduzieren in der Werra diskutiert, das geht ganz einfach in einem Forum...


 


............#d#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Nochmal:
Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen c+r/c+c - Diskussionen!!
(und dazu sogar eine eigene Meinung )))

Das muss aber weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite in jedem Thread wos nur ein bisschen zu passen scheint eingebracht werden.

Tut mir auch leid dass es jetzt gerade die c+rler "erwischt" hat.

Ob Ihr mirs glaubt oder nicht:
Wäre genauso bei c+clern passiet.

Seid doch einfach so gut (beide Seiten) und seid bei dem Thema etwas gelassener bzw. diskutiert das in entsprechenden Threads und eben nicht IN JEDEM!
Danke)


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Wie gesagt: nun steht unkommentiert dass jemand Welse ausrotten möchte im Raubfischforum.
Zusätzlich bekommt er noch gute Tipps (von nem Mod). Er schreibt selbst es geht ihm nicht ums Essen, nur ums Ausrotten.
Jetzt überleg mal scharf wie das aussieht...


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Ist Ok Thomas,das glaub ich Dir sogar aber mir gehts nicht um dieses C&R Thema!!!

*Man darf sich nur zu was äußern was ihr bestimmt*,obwohl das in der/dem "Anfangsfrage/Themenstart sehr wohl eine Rolle gespielt hat!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> dass jemand Welse ausrotten möchte im Raubfischforum.


Und??
Bei uns am Neckar gibts weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß für Wels - die sollen alle raus.

Das nennt man dann hier Hege ("man", nicht ich).

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das da auch so ist (und es ist mir eigentlich auch wurscht), und muss das auch nicht beurteilen oder bewerten.

Wenn in so einem Thread nach Angelmethoden gefragt wird, gibts Antworten dafür.

Wenn in einem anderen Thread über "ausrotten oder Hege" diskutiert werden sollte, werde ich da auch antworten.

Warum müssen aber immer wieder beide Themen vermischt werden?

Ihr habt doch alle (nochmal: ob die Anhänger der einen oder anderen Seite) oft genug mitgekriegt, dass das immer nur wieder in Stress ausartet und Threads zerschiesst.

Muss das wirklich sein?
Befriedigt das die jeweiligen Anhänger, Threads zu zerschiessen?

Macht doch (statt diesem "Sammelthread" hier) wirklich nen Thread auf, wo Ihr das alle (Anhänger beider Seiten) in Ruhe und vernünftigem Ton ausdiskutieren könnt (wenn den Anhängen beider Seiten das möglich ist...)


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Warum müssen aber immer wieder beide Themen vermischt werden?



Weiss ich nicht, frag den Threadersteller.
Er hätte ja auch fragen können ohne den ganzen Krams hintendran.
Somit hat er die Schlacht eröffnet, nicht die die geantwortet haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Tipp: 
Einfach mal was stehen lassen (können...), auch wenns schwer fällt.

Man muss doch nicht immer auf alles antworten (es sei denn man ist fanatisch oder Missionar (ohne jede Wertung oder der Behauptung Du wärst das, nur zum drüber nachdenken....)).


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Einfach mal was stehen lassen (können...), auch wenns schwer fällt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

))))))))
Guter "Konter"...

Nochmal:
Ich will keinen ausbremsen - weder von der einen noch der anderen Seite.

Ich will mich da auch nicht zu irgendwelchen moralisch/ethischen Diskussionen hinreissen lassen in Threads wos nicht hingehört.

Ich will nur, dass das Forum (einigermaßen) funktioniert.

Und da werde ich dann trotzdem immer wieder mal verschieben (müssen), wie die Vergangenheit deutlich genug gezeigt hat.


Ich kann auch mal "Größe" zeigen und was stehen lassen, wenns wieder losgehen sollte.

Ob das die Anhänger der Fraktionen auch können?

Ich lass es gerne mal auf nen Versuch ankommen, wage aber zu prognostizieren, dass am Ende dann wieder 3/4 vom Thread verschoben werden müssen, weil alles andere wieder komplett in die bekannten Diskussionen ausartet.

Würde es anders kommen, wäre ich der erste der sich drüber freut und den Diskutanten dann gratulieren würde..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

...ich denke auch oft, schreibste jetzt was....
...aber manchmal ist weniger halt mehr...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hi Leute!
Ich glaube hier wird auch nicht so heiß gegessen wie geschrieben. Nicht jeder denkt beim schreiben über formulierte Worte und ihre Wirkung auf andere nach. Ein einzelner ist auch nicht in der Lage, mit nur angeln, eine sich bildende Population auszurotten. Ha Ha 
Schon garnicht den heimlichsten und wohl schlausten Räuber der Schuppen trägt. 
Wenn hier alle so pedantisch tun wird wohl demnächst noch ein Rechtschreib - und Grammatik- Trööt im Angelboard aufgemacht. Nur für die kleinkarriertesten Boardies mit extremer Schreibwut.
Ich esse auch Fische! Und da wo es angebracht ist habe ich auch nicht die Bohne gegen zurücksetzen! Wir müßten nur mal unsere Energie bündeln um die Gesetzgeber (mit drei Meinungen;-)))) davon zu überzeugen, daß dies erstens Notwendig und zweitens Legal möglich ist.
Na, dann holt mal die axt der Schreiber grinst noch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> dies erstens Notwendig und zweitens Legal möglich ist.


Zurücksetzen ist doch sogar schon in den meisten Bundesländern gesetzlich *vorgeschrieben*:
Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, keine sinnvolle Verwertung, Hegemaßnahmen.

))


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Mir gings weder um Ausrotterei noch um C&R !!!!!!

Nur weil in meinem privaten Tipp DHC steht heißt das nicht,daß ich mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geh,um prinzipiell alles was ich fange zu releasen!!!!! Ich esse gerne Fisch was mich aber nicht daran hindert *selectiv* zu releasen!!!!Diese Freiheit nehme ich mir.
Habe eher das Gefühl daß hier jene Angler schneller zum Arsch gemacht werden,die nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen,wie anders herum,sorry!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



> Habe eher das Gefühl daß hier jene Angler schneller zum Arsch gemacht werden,die nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen,wie anders herum,sorry!!!!



)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Und die anderen sehen das genau andersrum, daher kommt der Stress und ich muss immer wieder einschreiten....

Ist halt alles ne Sache der persönlichen Wahrnehmung jedes Einzelnen
))


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Hallo Thomas!
Die Fische die aber am meisten zur Reproduktion beitragen sind die, die das Schonmaß überschreiten. Am meisten die kapitalen Fische. Ein sinnvolle Schonmaß sähe für mich z.B. so aus Karpfen geschont bis 35 cm und ab meinetwegen 70 cm , je nach Gewässer. 
Die Politik beharrt aber darauf lt Tierschutzgesetz das einem Tier nicht unnötig Leiden zugfügt werden darf, damit entfällt eigentlich " keine sinnvolle Verwertung".
Ich habe auch schon einigen Veranstaltungen beigewohnt, wo es um Schmerzempfinden und Stress bei den Fischen geht. Das ist alles gut und richtig.
Solange aber Untere Naturschutzbehörden einfach veranlassen, dass Stauseen teilentleert werden , damit Zugvögel rasten können. Dem Verein nichtmal Bescheid geben und dann alles was in dem Gewässer wächst Eu-Bestimmungen opfern, weil das Gewässer seit neuesten zum Vogelschutzgebiet erklärt wurde, ist es egal ob ein Fisch mehr abgeschlagen wird. Denn das führt alle Punkte, die du so anführst ad absurdum. Und noch viel mehr , sie fügen den Tieren wirkliches Leid nähmlich Stress zu! 
Und das müßte öffentlich angeprangert werden wie auch die Versalzung der Werra!
Wenn die Sache erstmal richtig rollt werde ich hier sowieso noch explizid damit an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. Aber erstmal ist gestern ne Anzeige bei unseren Freunden und Helfern gelandet. Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Super Posting, stimme komplett bei allem zu.


> Die Politik beharrt aber darauf lt Tierschutzgesetz das einem Tier nicht unnötig Leiden zugfügt werden darf, damit entfällt eigentlich " keine sinnvolle Verwertung".


Hier gibts aber gottseidank noch das BGB und auch das "Tierschutzgesetz" kommt daran nicht vorbei. Und darin steht dass ich kein Eigentum an herrenlosen Fischen erwerben kann wenn der Aneignungswille fehlt. Das reicht dann eigentlich auch schon


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

"Die Politik" gibts in diesem Falle nicht, da jedes Bundesland ein eigenes Fischereigesetz hat.

Zum Thema "zurücksetzen und Gesetze" empfehle ich immer wieder gerne folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/

Zum Thema "große Laichfische" das hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/251/14/



> Die Politik beharrt aber darauf lt Tierschutzgesetz das einem Tier nicht unnötig Leiden zugfügt werden darf, damit entfällt eigentlich " keine sinnvolle Verwertung".


Das gleiche Tierschutzgesetz besagt, das Wirbeltiere nur aus einem "vernünftigen Grund" (bei Anglern Verzehr des Fisches) getötet werden dürfen.

Kann ich somit z. B. einen 15 - Kilo Karpfen als "Einpersonenhaushalt" nicht sinnvoll verwerten, darf ich ihn laut Gesetz nicht töten - ich kann ja nix dafür wenn keine Portionskarpfen beissen ))

Diese Sachen werden immer wieder diskutiert, Fakt ist dazu dass noch kein Angler wegen Zurücksetzen verurteilt wurde. Nur dann, wenn er Fische gehältert hat, zu lange fotografiert etc....



> Solange aber Untere Naturschutzbehörden einfach veranlassen, dass Stauseen teilentleert werden , damit Zugvögel rasten können.


Da hab ich auch schon den Satz gehört (von Mitarbeitern der unteren Naturschutzbehörden):
Der Schutz hört an der Wasseroberfläche auf......

Braucht man sicher nicht kommentieren......


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@ NorbertF
Das steht wirklich im BGB. Aber wo steht, dass das BGB dem Tierschutzgesetz übergeordnet ist? 
Wenn es so eindeutig wäre brauchte  dieses Rechtssystem keine Anwälte usw.


----------



## Clouserfan (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

@Thomas!
Da steht nicht dürfen sondern müssen. Hoch lebe der kleine unterschied, leider.
Und sagt das nicht mir! Wenn alle angler unter einen Hut zu kriegen wären, würden unsere Diätenkassierer schon bald wissen wie stark Außenseiter sind.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> @ NorbertF
> Das steht wirklich im BGB. Aber wo steht, dass das BGB dem Tierschutzgesetz übergeordnet ist?
> Wenn es so eindeutig wäre brauchte  dieses Rechtssystem keine Anwälte usw.



Da nutzt auch ein Anwalt nichts wenn man an so nen depperten Alt-68er Richter mit teilamputiertem Gehirn kommt.
Jeder normale Richter verurteilt einen eh nicht wegen so nem Funzelkram. Meistens hat ja schon der Staatsanwalt genug Gehirn und erhebt gar nicht erst Anklage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2007)

*AW: c+r/c+c-OffTopic-Thread sowie "Austobzimmer"*

Nachdem sich dieser Thread hier ja recht gut bewährt hat, werde ich ihn von oben lösen.

*Warum??*
Weil wir zukünftig einen allgemeinen "OffTopic - Thread" im Laberforum haben werden.

Dorthin kann jeder Mod "OffTopic - Postings" aus seinem Bereich hinverschieben, wenn er das für nötig hält.

Und damit wird dieser Thread hier sozusagen überflüssig, da zukünftig auch alle OT - Posts aus dem Räuberforum hierhin in den neuen OT - Thread im Laberforum geschoben werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109856


----------

